# Alaska Jim's Comments of the Day



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*My Namesake Grandson, a little Sketchup, and some Shop Stuff*

It's been a good Christmas weekend at the Bertelson's in Anchorage AK. We had a an enjoyable Christmas day, with family present for the annual Christmas Day Dinner, got some great gifts, and I finally saw my namesake for the first time in pictures, named James EagleBear Shirk. Third child, for Anthea and Marcus Shirk, Fairbanks, AK, so they weren't johnny on the spot with pictures, gets to be ho ho hum after awhile (-: .

Fairbanks is an uncomfortable distance away, not much 4-lane highway, maybe 40 miles, so the 358 miles going straight north is not a winter drive to be taken lightly. Air travel is down right expensive from city to city in Alaska. So we will bide our time and see James EagleBear in a month or so. We did see James at Thanksgiving, I did some 4D ultrasound on him at the office, not quite ready to be out in the cold world yet.

OK, what is with the EagleBear middle name. That is Marcus's oldest sister's name, and he thought it would be fitting and I think so too.

Here is James:










Handsome, as is fitting for my namesake….....(-:

Have talked to 3 of my children, one to go before the weekend is out. I can see what is going to happen in future holidays, I got a preview on Christmas day. Sherie, many of you know that is my wife, has a brother in Dallas, we traveled to Oregon in September with him this year for two weeks, and he was with us for 2 weeks in England and Scotland a few years ago. Well, he was present for the occasion on Skype, there for opening presents. I cannot guess what will happen when all the kids get into it.

Had a great session with DaveR and Sketchup on GoToMeeting and Skype. Dave is a whiz with this program and a natural at teaching. His dedication to helping us all out is, well, unreal.

*Thanks Dave from me and everyone else on LJ's, you are a great resource and an even better friend.*

A little shop time, this afternoon. Had to make a box for the now, perhaps, infamous remote oven thermometer. With its probe wire, transmitter, and remote, it was going to be a project to keep together and undamaged. So I made a box, will put the plexiglass top on it tomorrow, and then finish it with….................WATCO, what else, but perhaps a little lighter variety than my Black Walnut stuff for the shop.

Take care, best to you and yours for the holidays….........................


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *My Namesake Grandson, a little Sketchup, and some Shop Stuff*
> 
> It's been a good Christmas weekend at the Bertelson's in Anchorage AK. We had a an enjoyable Christmas day, with family present for the annual Christmas Day Dinner, got some great gifts, and I finally saw my namesake for the first time in pictures, named James EagleBear Shirk. Third child, for Anthea and Marcus Shirk, Fairbanks, AK, so they weren't johnny on the spot with pictures, gets to be ho ho hum after awhile (-: .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Jim. That is quite the little guy, great picture. Merry Christmas to you also.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *My Namesake Grandson, a little Sketchup, and some Shop Stuff*
> 
> It's been a good Christmas weekend at the Bertelson's in Anchorage AK. We had a an enjoyable Christmas day, with family present for the annual Christmas Day Dinner, got some great gifts, and I finally saw my namesake for the first time in pictures, named James EagleBear Shirk. Third child, for Anthea and Marcus Shirk, Fairbanks, AK, so they weren't johnny on the spot with pictures, gets to be ho ho hum after awhile (-: .
> 
> ...


*What a beautiful little boy, or should I say handsome.*

You must be a very proud Grandpa.*"CONGRATULATIONS".*


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My Namesake Grandson, a little Sketchup, and some Shop Stuff*
> 
> It's been a good Christmas weekend at the Bertelson's in Anchorage AK. We had a an enjoyable Christmas day, with family present for the annual Christmas Day Dinner, got some great gifts, and I finally saw my namesake for the first time in pictures, named James EagleBear Shirk. Third child, for Anthea and Marcus Shirk, Fairbanks, AK, so they weren't johnny on the spot with pictures, gets to be ho ho hum after awhile (-: .
> 
> ...


Somebody did something very right !! That IS a beautiful picture of a very handsome boy. He looks half a year old, already LOL! I also think the "EagleBear" part is extremely cool, so … there 

Looking forward to seeing the Remote Oven Thermometer Display Case! Sounds like you've had a pretty good holiday, all in all. May the New Year be at least as enjoyable!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My Namesake Grandson, a little Sketchup, and some Shop Stuff*
> 
> It's been a good Christmas weekend at the Bertelson's in Anchorage AK. We had a an enjoyable Christmas day, with family present for the annual Christmas Day Dinner, got some great gifts, and I finally saw my namesake for the first time in pictures, named James EagleBear Shirk. Third child, for Anthea and Marcus Shirk, Fairbanks, AK, so they weren't johnny on the spot with pictures, gets to be ho ho hum after awhile (-: .
> 
> ...


*Mark, Dick, Neil*
Thanks for looking, appreciate the oohs and ahhs, he is obviously doing well. I wasn't going to post a picture of my thermometer case, but since you have requested, Neal, it shall be done. A very plebian, practical item. Even had to use a chisel in one place, so I guess it gets to be called a mini-project of sorts.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My Namesake Grandson, a little Sketchup, and some Shop Stuff*
> 
> It's been a good Christmas weekend at the Bertelson's in Anchorage AK. We had a an enjoyable Christmas day, with family present for the annual Christmas Day Dinner, got some great gifts, and I finally saw my namesake for the first time in pictures, named James EagleBear Shirk. Third child, for Anthea and Marcus Shirk, Fairbanks, AK, so they weren't johnny on the spot with pictures, gets to be ho ho hum after awhile (-: .
> 
> ...


A fine little guy on the picture it´s never too early to be a L J member
congrat´s
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My Namesake Grandson, a little Sketchup, and some Shop Stuff*
> 
> It's been a good Christmas weekend at the Bertelson's in Anchorage AK. We had a an enjoyable Christmas day, with family present for the annual Christmas Day Dinner, got some great gifts, and I finally saw my namesake for the first time in pictures, named James EagleBear Shirk. Third child, for Anthea and Marcus Shirk, Fairbanks, AK, so they weren't johnny on the spot with pictures, gets to be ho ho hum after awhile (-: .
> 
> ...


*Dennis*

Thanks Dennis, I am looking forward to seeing him in person, probably sometime in February. So far this weekend is mostly about work, so no shop time yet. Got to trudge out to the hospitals soon, and make rounds, (rounds is medical terminology for going around to see all your patients in the hospitals), then might get into the shop, if it doesn't get busy again.

Have a good NEW YEAR, Dennis

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *My Namesake Grandson, a little Sketchup, and some Shop Stuff*
> 
> It's been a good Christmas weekend at the Bertelson's in Anchorage AK. We had a an enjoyable Christmas day, with family present for the annual Christmas Day Dinner, got some great gifts, and I finally saw my namesake for the first time in pictures, named James EagleBear Shirk. Third child, for Anthea and Marcus Shirk, Fairbanks, AK, so they weren't johnny on the spot with pictures, gets to be ho ho hum after awhile (-: .
> 
> ...


*notottoman*
By now, he probably knows he is cute and is making the most of it…............(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*

I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
and after looking at it, decided 
it probably would make a good entry in my Comments of the Day blog topic.

So apologies to Neil, I copied my own comment, with minor changes, from his blog to my blog….......
.........I guess since I am giving attribution, it can't be plagiarism, I am in a pretty good position to understand the author won't mind…........(-:

.......the comment:

New Year, day 1:

.......staring at the computer screen, trying, with more or less success to wake up. At least the first cup of coffee for the New Year is a good one. That's probably a good omen.

Went to bed at 2130hrs yesterday, Dick Cain got to bed at 10:53pm, if early to bed is good enuf for Dick, it is good enuf for me. It's all relative to time zones anyway. Although I went to bed before Dick, at least by the clock, he was in bed a couple of hours prior to me. So if I am going to beat Dick to bed, all I have to do is lay down on the job. That should be easy.

And Dick probably got up before me, even though I got up at 0324hrs. I got up to drag a poor little guy out of his swimming pool, where he had been splashing around for 9 months. And I am not sure he was very happy about it, what a cry baby. But it was a good way for him to start the new year, not dressed in quite as fancy clothes as Neil and Diana, in fact he was in his birthday suit, but that seemed appropriate enough for the occasion. He may have been pissed off cause he didn't get to exit through the main entrance, I dragged him out through his own special, one time use door, known as a lower uterine segment transverse cesarean section, almost wasn't big enough. Then I closed it up again.

Oh well, that little guy didn't even say thank you, I think he was mad at me in fact. But all in all not a bad way to start the New Year.

........if I could only wake up……..another cup of coffee is in order……...........

.......hope you all have a Happy New Year……..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


happy new year to you and yours 
some is mad and some is tired and lucky that´s life

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


I awoke at 5:01 AM, fetched the morning paper, gave it to Barb. She took one look at me,

& said, you better go back to bed. I took her advice, & slept until 6:45.

*I guess I needed that.*

Someone missed out on a 2009 Tax deduction. LOL


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


And this is gospel truth, Mike said it would be nice if I posted some pictures of my Hawaii trip, so here is a prelude, this is what I will see from the balcony of the condo when I drink my coffee in the moring, we go to the same place every year:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


Well done Jim. How many have you delivered to date?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


That looks just wonderful Jim. Wish I was there too. My PM said we sailed past "Diamond Point". Later I remembered it's name is Diamond Head. I do remember what I did yesterday though, so my memory can't be too bad, right? Thanks for the picture. I hope you post some more.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


Getting out of the amniotic fluid would be a nice change of pace, but … looking back … I didn't have any problems in utero.

Everything that I remember ever going wrong or badly happened after that. Maybe that's why we men seem to spend an inordinate portion of our young adulthood … er … trying to get back in ;-)

That's a pretty good start for your New Year, *Jim*: giving somebody else a good start to their life. I hope the magic of that bit never gets to be routine.

I've been to Hawaii once … on business. Rented a Harley for my few days, there. It … more than lives up to its hype, but … I clearly don't have to tell you that! Bon Voyage!!

Last night, we danced, we pigged out, we listened to about 40 members of our town's symphony, two different jazz bands, and … still … somehow we rang in the New Year.

Lasted about 45 minutes after that, and then went "thonk" in our hotel room, six floors up. Awoke to a beautiful view of the snow-covered Front Range of the Rockies-not quite the view of the Pacific (that I had for several years, in San Diego), but … a good omen, still.

And … yeah … we're three cups of coffee into it, and I still feel like my power supply has been subjected to a brownout. More coffee IS the order of the day. Should get us all the way through to nap time, at least 

HNY again, *Jim*, and … all !!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


*Mike*
I have delivered somewhere between 5000 and 6000 in this state by my rough reckoning.

*Nottoman*
Haven't got there yet, that is a picture from a couple a years ago, I think. We were there twice in 2008. We leave on January 7, will return on January 21. It is a really shocker to step on plane in very cold weather, dressed warmly for the freezing weather at this time of year, and then step out into 80 degrees with similar humidity. I carry shorts and a T-shirt in my carry on, and the first thing I do is step into the men's room and change clothes. Otherwise I would be wringing wet just from retrieving the luggage. It is a direct 6 hour flight from here to Maui, due south, which is hard to visualize unless you are looking at a globe. We are very far west. Put another way, if you take a plane from Seattle to Tokyo, you will pass almost directly over Anchorage on the way. That is even tougher to comprehend. In fact, to get to Tokyo, we fly to Seattle, and then get a plane that flies right back over Anchorage…........hmmmmmmmmmmmm.

*Neil*
My son-in-law in Fairbanks will rent a motorcycle here also, if my daughter is in a weak moment or distracted. Marcus and his father are big into motorcycles, and Marcus owns one at home too.

I tend to veg out mostly in Hawaii, although get into the water some, and do a lot of fast walking, and slow beach walking for that matter. It is a very beautiful and relaxing place to visit.

Well off to get some lunch made….......got to keep well fed and rested in these marathon call weekends.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


My wife who is a nurse says that if you have delivered 5000-6000 babies that you are an obstetrician. Is that right? See, I knew you deserved that nice annual vacation in Hawaii. Hope you are having fun.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


*Mike*
Obstetrician-Gynecologist, correct. Not as many deliveries these days, but that is good. Did more than my share over the years. We leave on Thursday morning, will be in Hawaii in the late afternoon, barring any glitches.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *New Year: Day 1, the adventure begins, anew................*
> 
> I made a comment on Neil's (NBeener) blog entry, Neils blog entry re New Years
> and after looking at it, decided
> ...


Put an entry in here by mistake, the site working very slowly here, and things got screwed up. In any case, see my comments of the day entry…...........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Have a day off, we'll start some stuff in the shop.*

Got through the long call weekend, today is a day of recovery. Since, I got reasonable sleep, won the battle with my malfunctioning automatic espresso machine, it's getting worn out I think, maybe a little shop time is in order.

*LJ READING LIST*
The reading list has been updated with Timbo's review of 'Grove Park Inn Arts and Crafts Furniture'. It is current and serves as an index of all LJ book reviews. You can always find it since a link is in my signature, just right click and open in a new tab, or just double click and go to it.
The link for the list is LJ Reading List

*SKETCHUP TEXTURES*
The texture file has not been changed, but will be over time. I see it is getting some use, so that makes it worthwhile. Again, if anyone needs a special tiling texture let me know, and I'll build one. The link to the textures is Sketchup Woodworking Textures Zip File

*SLED*
Going to start my Super Sled today, although I still have some design uncertainty in the main fence adjustment mechanism. I haven't decided whether to keep it adjustable, or glue it down. Because of the complexity of the sled and scope of it's utility, I think an adjustable main fence is wise. Too much work on the sled to have it hinge on a rapid correct placement of the fence while the glue is setting.

But I can make the main board and the back fence, do the routing of the slots, and build the handle piece. By that time I think I will have formalized the main fence design in my brain. I think I have settled on adjustable, with the right side the pivot with a carriage bolt and a recess nut, and the left side to have two of the same with slots for the bolts to move in. The slot could be in the fence or the board, I suspect the board should have the slots.

*SHOP STUFF*
Yesterday I made a reference block for my Wixey TS fence digital read-out. Responded to JasonWagner's fine review of this Wixey read-out, and then finally made my reference block that I was intending to do for a while, and posted that there. It deserves a spot in my blog, so I will plagarize myself again and put it in Tips and Jigs, probably with pictures.

While I was at it, I made a minor improvement in my RAS fence analog scale. The acrylic piece that serves as a cursor was just about 1/128 short, but one end was registering OK. I replaced that piece with a more precise one, and reset the fence slightly and moved the fence register label to reflect that. Nit picking, but just made it a little quicker to use, because now there is no compensation or guessing at all, and both ends of the 10" stop block have a cursor that is as accurate as I can make it.

Those projects were all I could do yesterday, since everything was fragmented by work interruptions.

*TOTES*
My latest tote for measurement tools is working great, and of course is nearly overloaded. The reference block for the TS, which is quite small, will be stored there temporarily. I think a small shelf on my central pillar is in order to place it and other items for the TS. Alternatively, an overhead item might be good. Not going to do that until I make my final guard-splitter-dust solutions. That's a ways away.

I am conjuring up a tote design for groups of tools such as chisels, that can be wall mounted or lifted off and carried around. It will be quite different from anything else I have seen, and radically different than my previous designs. I am mostly still working on that in my head. That will probably wait till February, since much of January will be spent in Hawaii, oh darn.

So all for today, will post some more stuff later, but now to Sketchup to print out the design for my sled.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Have a day off, we'll start some stuff in the shop.*
> 
> Got through the long call weekend, today is a day of recovery. Since, I got reasonable sleep, won the battle with my malfunctioning automatic espresso machine, it's getting worn out I think, maybe a little shop time is in order.
> 
> ...


I really like your tote ideas Jim. One solution could be a board or boards as long as you want, mounted on the wall with a 45 degree bevel(s) on the top edge and with the long side of the bevel on the side away from the wall. The various totes could then have corresponding hangers which would then comprise french cleats. Strong, easy to hang up, easy to take down. You will probably come up with something better, but that's my take on it. I have to say that I hate drawers for tool storage. Their only advantage is that they keep out the dust, but then so could a tote if it was designed to do so.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Have a day off, we'll start some stuff in the shop.*
> 
> Got through the long call weekend, today is a day of recovery. Since, I got reasonable sleep, won the battle with my malfunctioning automatic espresso machine, it's getting worn out I think, maybe a little shop time is in order.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
I am not too worried about dust, it has never been a major problem with my other totes. You can blow off the dust if need be. I have thought about the French Cleat thing a lot. However, I am not sure it will fit my design. More about that as it gels in my head. Will have to spend a little time designing and thinking. I am interested in seeing the bottom of the chisels, I would like the design to be mutable, meaning usable for a range of tools within certain limits for a given tote, and I would like to carry a number of tools at once, and then be able to display them for quick access. Don't know what I will come up with. Have a number of ideas that are coming together. Trying to avoid too much complexity, but want it to meet my specs.

Still thinking on it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Have a day off, we'll start some stuff in the shop.*
> 
> Got through the long call weekend, today is a day of recovery. Since, I got reasonable sleep, won the battle with my malfunctioning automatic espresso machine, it's getting worn out I think, maybe a little shop time is in order.
> 
> ...


that supersled Jim better has to be good to live up to the tooltotes you have shown already
and don´t forget to make the two pink ones before the H - trip or there is no rest for the lazy´s  
sorry couldn´t resist

Dennis


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Have a day off, we'll start some stuff in the shop.*
> 
> Got through the long call weekend, today is a day of recovery. Since, I got reasonable sleep, won the battle with my malfunctioning automatic espresso machine, it's getting worn out I think, maybe a little shop time is in order.
> 
> ...


Jim,
This may be a little late but I thought I would pass it on anyway, it's a link to a crosscut sled. http://www.woodworkstuff.net/CCSMark.html It has a replaceable kerf for different blades, may come in handy.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Have a day off, we'll start some stuff in the shop.*
> 
> Got through the long call weekend, today is a day of recovery. Since, I got reasonable sleep, won the battle with my malfunctioning automatic espresso machine, it's getting worn out I think, maybe a little shop time is in order.
> 
> ...


Always a pleasure to read your blog Jim.
Have a nice time in Hawaii.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Have a day off, we'll start some stuff in the shop.*
> 
> Got through the long call weekend, today is a day of recovery. Since, I got reasonable sleep, won the battle with my malfunctioning automatic espresso machine, it's getting worn out I think, maybe a little shop time is in order.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I was thinking I was doing pretty good, until Timbo gave me that link…........but….it doesn't have protractor arms, so it is in a different class. By the way, Sherie's brother gave her a pink flashlight and some tools, and she has a special little box for them! We had to send some components of her long arm quilting machine back to the manufacturer, at their request, and I had to find a 1/16" allen wrench. I didn't even have it out for ready access, had to go to an old bag of miscellaneous allen wrenches….....found 3 of them….....gave one to her…...I will paint it pink…....(-:

*Timbo*
I thought I was OCD…......that sled is a work of art!
But mine will be BIGGER!!!

.......better not mention the psychological metaphor for that statement….......(-:

*Woodwrecker*
Thanks for the read….....and I will have a good time in Hawaii, always do. Well, I did cut out the base for the sled, and put some measurements on it. But now I need a plunge router. That will be a good forum question, everybody likes to chime in on routers. Hadn't thought about it, but I need a new tool to finish my project…...darn.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Have a day off, we'll start some stuff in the shop.*
> 
> Got through the long call weekend, today is a day of recovery. Since, I got reasonable sleep, won the battle with my malfunctioning automatic espresso machine, it's getting worn out I think, maybe a little shop time is in order.
> 
> ...


why a rauter can´t you just use the old wemen touth and a shuolder plane 

don´t paint more tools than she need or she will take over the shop

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Have a day off, we'll start some stuff in the shop.*
> 
> Got through the long call weekend, today is a day of recovery. Since, I got reasonable sleep, won the battle with my malfunctioning automatic espresso machine, it's getting worn out I think, maybe a little shop time is in order.
> 
> ...


*All*
As I thought about it, I can do without the plunge router, although it would make things simpler. And I really didn't want to get one, untill I had time to order on line. I don't think I can buy what I want in town. Oh well busy day today. We'll see how things go. I will have to start getting ready for vacation, and have a few chores to do.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*

*Question 1:*
I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.

One out of the other three 4'x4' sections has only a 1/16" warp prior to cutting, pretty negligable I would think. I really don't have access to any better grade of plywood that I know of in this area.

I think I should cut the base board out of the best piece, and just use the previous piece I already cut out for my computer cart which will involve much smaller pieces. All my plywood warps, but the best one has acceptable warp, I would think. Does it seem reasonable to use the piece with 1/16" warp, I think that will mostly disappear with the fence and the cut down the middle.

*Question 2:*
I want to buy a router that will end up in my main router table eventually, probably part of the TS cabinet. What is the current thoughts on this issue. I would like to use it for this project, probably free hand against a clamped on fence, and would probably order it while I am in Hawaii to arrive after I get home. This is not a new question, I know, but as time passes, there are new products. Saw a video of a new Hitachi, but I am not sure it is available yet. I would like it to use either 1/4 or 1/2 inch bits. I would think this should be a professional grade router. My old Skil router still works well but of course is not a plunge router.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


I use a Triton. See my project on a router table mounted into a tablesaw.
I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


Jim, a couple a quick thoughts.

When you attach the front and rear rails to the plywood (providing they span the bowed section) it should flatten, I would think. Can you laminate two thinner pieces of ply (3/8+3/8=3/4) with the bow facing each other thus cancelling out the bow.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


I'd second the Triton. The 2 1/4 horsepower version comes with a winding know for above the table height adjustment and it allows for one handed bit changes. It's very well rated overall. I can't wait to build a table for the Triton I got for Christmas!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


*Jim Ceriale*
Jim thanks for the suggestion. I have good things about the Triton, but there was some concern about the company and its financial stability. Apparently someone bought, was the last thing I heard. And what about the 1/4 inch bit capability, how does that work out. That MCLS might be the ticket to getting this set up before I get a full fledged table for the TS.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


*Timbo*
I think the 3/8 idea is a good one, but I think that one piece of 3/4 is close enough that it will not be a problem. Haven't seen much 3/8 around here lately, although I used to use it a fair amount. The main fence will span the bow. The back fence is shorter, but since that will be split, as long as I split it before I put on the back fence. I've got it, I will just put a couple of screws into the short back fence to one side of the split, cut the split, then glue it and screw it down permanently on both sides. I want to allow the split to help me get rid of the minimal warp, and that wouldn't happen if I had the back fence glued in before the cut. Does that make sense?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


*Botanist*
Same question for you as Jim. Is the company now considered stabilized, and what about 1/4 inch bit considerations?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


I have the 3HP Triton, & like it a lot, But I think the 2 1/4HP is the way to go, because of the above

the table adjustment feature. My Triton is a very well built piece of equipment.

You can use these 1/4"bit adaptors from MLCS.

The Triton comes with one of these adaptors.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


Jim, are you planning to cut through the rear fence?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


3/16 seems like way too much warp for a router table top. I think if you buy a good quality sanded plywood that is 7 ply or greater, you should see a much flatter surface. Some other Suggestions : build a frame under it with clearance for you router and lift and you could clamp and glue the frame to the plywood to hold it flat. Or, look at MDF board in 1" thickness. I find it to be very flat. If you have a furniture manufacturer near you, you might find a laminate cover table top of the proper size.

As for router, I use a Milwaukee with a Woodpecker quick-lift and I love it. I think a number of routers will work. It is worth taking a look at. I surveyed all the lifts when I made my router table and this one was the one I felt I needed. I can lift it all the way up (with one long handle turned in the body) to change bits in a hurry and it has a micrometer lift screw with an hex key for fine adj.


----------



## George2 (Oct 27, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


Jim,

I'm new here but I will tackle your router question…I use a Freud VEC1700 in my router table..Been there over 2 years…Good machine..The Triton is great and now a stable company..Looking at dollar for dollar My choice would be with something with the above table adjustment..And of course cost..You may want to go to the router forums and pick there brains..There are some Alaska peeps there as well..Could get you in touch with a wood source
Just a thought..
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## George2 (Oct 27, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


Jim, as a after thought why do you want a plunger router in a table? If your going to build a router table as a table saw extension I would use 3/4 mdf glued to a 1/2 mdf for the table…Your table must be very flat..

George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


George,
If you want an above the table adjustment crank, and don't want the high cost of a router lift, the Triton and possibly some others are an all-in-one answer, as they provide the cranking feature. Handle included.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


If there are any caninet shops in your area they will likely have quality plywood, usually birch. I went to a local cabinet shop and asked if they would sell me a sheet or two of baltic birch ply. They were glad to help and said to let them know if I need other lumber as they would be glad to order it and sell to me. Convenient and about 10 minutes from my house. It is the best quality ply…far superior to the junk you buy at the big box stores.
I have 2 router tables and use a PC7518 in one and a Bosch 1617 in the other. Both work great with the above table adjusting router plates.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


Some stores have sink cut outs with formica, real cheap.

Buy two of them & laminate them for a good sturdy router table top.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


*All*
The plywood question refers to the base for a large TS sled. I rewrote this after I lost it and didn't make that clear.

Thanks also for the router table suggestions, because I am looking at that in the near future. I agree that 3/16 is too much warp. But I do have the one piece that is only 1/16, and I think that will disappear with the main fence and the cut. Yes I will be cutting through the back fence. At work now, I will try to make specific replies to all later. Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


IMHO if I had warped plywood I'd cut it into pieces that would fit in my stove and burn it.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


Jim, Is there a need or advantage to cut the rear fence? I just have a kerf about half way, I would think the sled would be more durable if you did not cut completely through the rear fence


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


Sorry for the late response, but I work late on Tuesdays, and I have to do a few things before going on vacation…............

*Greg*
There are some great suggestions for the router table, and the sled. I think I will check with a builders supply outfit or some such, or call the contractor who is remodeling my house piecemeal, I am sure he could help. Just have to get serious about this wood thing. I also will need a hardwood supplier, and that hasn't been solved yet either.

*John Gray*
Those are definitely my sentiments, but I haven't had great choices, but I am probably not looking in the right places. I think Greg's idea of checking with cabinet makers and my friendly contractor will help. I have plenty of use for plywood that has a small amount of warp, once cut up it tends to disappear. It's this big sled that is the issue.

*Timbo*
How did you do the initial kerf, did you cut it before you put on the rear fence, or…..........? If used for large panels, close to the depth of the sled, I think you would end up cutting the fence anyway. However, large panels are not likely to be more than 3/4 to 1 inch in depth, so the cut into the back fence could be just an inch high. Pieces that are less than 15", and just need a 90 degree crosscut will get cut with the RAS, which is really hard to beat.

*Dick*
The Triton keeps coming up in posts, so I am leaning that way. The formica cut outs is a good idea. I need to build a cabinet for the table saw, and would like to do it at the same time as the extension that will have the router table. Formica would be a good solution for both of those issues, especially if I can find scrap. Some of the big sinks would have cutouts more than big enough for extensions.

*George E. Cole*
I have two 1/2 inch MDF panels glued together for my RAS table, about 2' by 4'. It is the flattest large work surface in the shop. It soaked up nearly a quart of WATCO danish oil, but boy is that a nice finish. Because of its height, I do some writing and other clean activities on it. So I definitely keep that construction in mind.

*Jim Jakosh*
Thanks for the frame tip. Not pertinent to the sled, but very pertinent to the router TS extension and TS cabinet. I am leaning towards the all-in-one solution such as the Triton 2 1/4 hp router. That 3/16 warped piece is headed back to the wood pile. The 1/16 warped piece may work. I will take one more look at it, and also hunt for a supplier of better plywood and thicker MDF. For the sled, I would like to use plywood. For the TS extensions, built into a cabinet, MDF or formica topped stuff would be better.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


*All*
This has been very helpful. I will take a hard look at the 1/16 inch warped plywood piece, and in any case, I won't get to it until after my vacation. I'll put out the feelers to cabinet makers, etc. Have had a lot of dealings with some of those people with the remodel. So should be up on LJ's talking to you. I will definitely order a new router to arrive when I get home, might have it shipped to my business address. The Triton is looking like the best solution for me.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


Jim, I attached both front and rear fence to the sled then cut the kerf. Then made the adjustment needed to make the main fence 90 deg. to the blade.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


*Timbo*
Thanks. I will be at this as soon as I get home, I have a 3 day weekend at home before I go back to work. I am not following anyone elses sled plans exactly, so I am improvising as I go along….......part of the adventure ….(-: ...........ain't it always an adventure?!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


I don't have much to add Jim. I have also heard the Triton is a great router. One feature that I feel is really important is to be able to change router bits above the table so you don't have to take the router out to do it. I don't know if the Triton does that. I have a cheap router that I wouldn't recommend to anyone, although it works well for me, and I can change the bit above the table. A great convenience. It also has a spindle lock on it so I can change bits with just one wrench. It also has 6mm, 8mm and 12mm adapters and I use all of them.

The router lift might be expensive, but I think it is worth the price. You will use your router more and get better results with it. It's a good investment. I wish I had one and will probably get one eventually.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


I kind of like this FWW article sled.

The blade is always exposed like you'd use your regular miter.

It can also handle very large pieces.

I hope this thread works for FWW non-members.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Question 1: Warped plywood, what to do? Question 2: Best plunge router for table use.*
> 
> *Question 1:*
> I have cut out a 48×31 inch section of 3/4 inch ply. As far as I can tell, it has a warp side to side, with the high point in the midddle of the 48 inch dimension, 3/16 inch at the middle in back, 1/8 inch in front.
> ...


*stefang*
The Triton does allow one wrench above table bit changes.
*Dick*
Thanks Dick for the link. The advantage of my current design is for mitering, I think I have to get set on a design or it will never get done.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Maui - Day 1*

Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.

I am drinking some French press generated coffee, from Starbuck's house blend we bought when buying groceries at the Safeway in Kihei yesterday, there is a nearby stand alone Starbucks. I bring along my metal and plastic, very well built, Starbucks French press. Using their house blend, I make coffee, perhaps best described as caustic. I don't think methamphetamine has much on my coffee, and I am always afraid the feds will bust me as a narc.

Ahhhh, the sun is just peeking over Haleakala at this moment, Haleakala being the the large extinct volcano,10,023 feet high that comprises the larger southeastern section of Maui. Maui is shaped like a lopsided dumbbell. I do believe this is going to be a beautiful day. It is 71 degrees now, and it will rise into the low 80's with a steady light breeze. For those of you into geography, we are situated on Maalaea Bay, on the ocean, in a line up of condo buildings, which stop when they butt up against a small municipal park/beach, beyond which runs a 3 mile stretch of wildlife refuge beach down to Kihei with no buildings on the beach at all. Wonderful walking.

Well got to get some more coffee, move the computer out of the sun, and get ready to go walking. I will try to get some photos later today, no promises, I sink into decadence, slobbery, indecisiveness, and mental torpor while here on Maui.

Later….........

Jim


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


Jim, this sounds like you are enjoying yourself as you should be. I am sure your battery will be recharged when you have to come back to reality (and the cold/snows of home).


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


Go ahead, Jim, rub it in!! Were tough- we can take it.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


*Scott*
Precisely, Scott, it is definitely a recharge for me. The people just below us we met about a year and a half ago, they asked us to buy part of their condo, it is shared by 5 people and their assigned times rotate each year. However, my schedule is too demanding for that sort of thing, we would buy a condo outright if we wanted to hold property here. But we have, of necessity, our hands full of real estate in Alaska, with my business and a home for Sherie's mother, Shirley, and Mychelles house as well. So we will just continue to rent a condo for 2 weeks once or twice a year. Well, off to fast walking, Shirley just got back from her beach walk, and she can watch Mychelle.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


I can tell, right away, that this trip will be a true trial of your capacity to endure hardship, *Jim*.

All I can do is wish you luck, and to let you know that … we're here for you if you need us.



Have a great trip, Buddy. Get lots of rest, lots of Vitamin D. Keep drinking that Crack Coffee (my favorite kind, by the way), and … aloha!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


While you are there, can you drop by Kawai and say Hi to some of my relatives for me?

Scary thing is, never been to Hawaii…

But reading your Blog post sure makes me miss Cancun….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


*lew*
stefang (Mike) said I should post some pictures, etc…................and I knew LJ's could take it…........and having been on the receiving end…......dish it out too…....(-:


----------



## measure2x (Oct 27, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


Aloha Jim,

I am here in New Brunswick, Canada-where its cold & the only sand is on the icy roads :>( ..... BUT in 1 month's time we will be in Maui….about 1 mile south of where you are, also overlooking Maalaea Bay :>)

Enjoy the whales!
Aloha,
Terry


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


*Neil and David*
I took some pictures, quite a contrast from early this morning until later, after the sun started to burn off the clouds. When we were fast walking there was a great rainbow because it was misting. Then the sun came out and it got hot. Will post some pictures today…..........but we have a strict schedule…..shower, then over to Buzz's Wharf, we'll drive but it is walking distance…....eat lunch while we watch the boats and whales…..probably fish and chips, Sam Adams or one of the Hawaiian microbrews on tap (Sherie won't ride with me, so I never have to drive…....perpetual designated driver…......don't know why she won't ride with me, I always get us places quicker)........... (-:

Then over to Costco (big warehouse store for those not familiar) and buy the meat and other staples for the rest of the stay. Then back to the condo, walk the beach and watch the few whales that are spouting and breaching, drink beer, walk the beach, drink wine, start writing silly things on LJ's because I am properly relaxed, you know…..........
strict schedule…............................


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


*Terry*
That sounds like Sugar Beach in Kihei…........., or further south in Wailea, but that would be away from the bay. There will be more whales here then. This has been an annual trip for us for many years, sometimes twice in a year, takes only 5 1/2 hours nonstop from Anchoarage. Have fun!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


Cheers jim 
I was just thinking this morning when you arive was and then you already is there I envy you
I´m total green of it :-(
but you deserve it have a very nice and plesent vacation and recharge slowly but to the top
you need it becourse we will demand so much from you when you return from it
and send those damm picture´s so we can be dark green of envious but we can take it

the best wishes for you and yours on the vacation

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are enjoying yourself Jim. We really need those pictures! It is -13C out there right now and I'm burning a whole forest of Birch just to keep warm. I've even had to put on some silly looking "adult booties" my wife knitted to keep my feet at a bearable temperature. If you run into anyone in Hawaii who is dreaming about a winter vacation in Norway and is willing to trade houses for the next 3 months, let me know (they will have to pay my travel expenses too since I spent all the money on my new scroll saw.) Have fun, and thanks for rubbing it in!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


Jim, I love being on top of Haleakala when a thunderstorm passes over the island. Wildest site on earth to watch the top of a thunderstorm. I also like to play in the waterfalls along the road to Hana. Hope you have a real good time.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


picture´s of the whale´s too asking my daughter politly when she said goodnight
for to day


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Re whale pictures…......hard to get the right moment and they are too far away to be truly interesting in a photo. But I will watch and see if some unusual opportunity arrives. Your daughter's requeat is a good one, but hard to do from shore, even with expensive photographic equipment. They do get in close enough to hear the sound when they jump out of the water, and then land with a tremendous splash. I have been on water tours where we feed sharks, pet moray eels, watch the dolphins ride the wake, in a number of tropic locations. I like to visit the tropics, but my heart isn't here.

And the same answer for you and Mike, in a couple hours for the pictures…......recovering from shopping.

*Mike*
I am not relaxed enough yet for the pictures, that will be a couple of hours. Right now I am tired of shopping, tired of Costco, Safeway, and we even made our token real estate window shopping, but we never buy. Did I say I hate shopping. People used to laugh about me bringing a computer everywhere I went, funny, nobody laughs anymore, and my wife spends almost as much time on it as I do. I laugh about the fact that my wife and her mother each have a sewing machine here, and are quilting away. They have the same machine, a light weight Janome that performs very well. Of course, they have bigger machines at home. I think that is the equivalent of me bringing a computer. We just spend time doing what we like to do here…..........relaxation-city….....

*Dan*
I have been to the top of Haleakala probably three times over the last 30 years. Never had a thunderstorm, that would be awesome, and I let my kids take themselves to the falls on the way to Hana, I decline. I have been swimming in falls in a few places on this earth, and I admit it is fun. We frequent the upcountry, taking the highway that goes to Haleakala but veering off to Kula, Makawao, and Haliimaile frequently coming down through Paia. The upcountry is quieter, and much more charming than the other tourist traps…....(-:

*All*
I will take my beach walk, and then will get some photos out for the 'hand rubbing it in finish' (-:

Nope, just got assigned to fulfill my promise to take Mychelle to the swimming pool. So Kindle and plastic glass in hand, here I go…..........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 1*
> 
> Was replying to a post by dbHost about insulation, and decided to continue on in my blog. Right now my personal insulation consists of my shorts and a T-shirt, both only for modesty. Sitting on the lanai (balcony or porch) looking at the ocean about 10-15 yards away, light trade winds, drinking coffee, and relaxing 7:15 AM here, partly cloudy, supposed to clear today according to the local Weather Underground. We are in the lee of mountains on the north west smaller part of Maui, and this area is the clearest place on Maui, generally. It's one of the reasons we have come here so many times, very little rain. Sherie is on her usual morning sojourn to Starbuck's in Kihei, a few miles away, for her chocolate milk (she calls it a mocha, but she has them minimize the coffee, put a lot of whipped cream on it, and I find it indistinguishable from chocolate milk). Sherie's mother, Shirley, usually walks the beach just as it becomes light. Mychelle, Sherie's handicapped daughter, age 30, sacks in. I will walk the beach for a mile or more each way a couple times each day. Hence, I will end up with a good sun tan. At about 0800hrs, we will go fast walking for about an hour.
> 
> ...


you are too beesy jim with all those comitments with shop tour etc. relax

I do know how hard it is to take those foto of wild animals but I had to write it becourse she
was standing beside me and dictate it sweet as she is ( she just starded to learn english)

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Maui - Day 2*

Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:

So this morning, got up and sorted and processed the photos, and as I was drinking coffee on the lanai, working on the computer, the sun was just starting to rise over Haleakala:










Later, took a picture of myself with the camera sitting on the railing:










Here is the condo from outside. If the ground floor is floor 1, we are on floor 2 to the right:










Looking out and down the lawn, from the lanai:










Where I was about to go for a beach walk:










Closer view:










As I walked on the beach, this little guy saw me coming, walked away from the water and then around me and went back to feed some more at the water's edge, he didn't think I was impressive enough to fly away from:










.........so I continued down the beach, no buildings here, a wildlife reserve….........










Only walked the beach once yesterday, probably twice today, and pretty soon I will get my suntan whether I want it or not. Time to go fast walking…..........


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


*ENVY!! ENVY!! ENVY!!*

We have sunshine hear, but no heat, -20 F at noon.

But our house is nice & warm.

I often wondered where that bird goes in the winter.

He's much smarter than us. <(;O}#


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


A big Drool from all of us here on Ærø 
we realy en envy you and yours
great pictures we love to see them
thank´s for sharing it with us

here there is abaut -12 degrees celcisus right now and the wind has start to haul like a wulf

have a nice day

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


Jim, honestly I am tempted to sell my house and move there tomorrow. Of course if I did there would be a tsunami, so don't worry, I'm only dreaming. You looked relaxed and like you are enjoying yourself. I hope this is the case. Thank very much for those photos. With -10 C here today, those pictures are very welcome. My shop is fully insulated to a very high standard, and heated too. Even with all that, it was cold out there today, and I was glad to be back in the house after finishing my project. Thanks for keeping us in mind during your holiday. Being from Alaska you probably think I am whining a lot. Well, yes I am. I didn't move here to enjoy the cold!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


i guess you are walking so much ,
trying to find a shop ?
sounds like you got the paradise bug bad ,
rest and relaxation is about the only cure i know .

enjoy !


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


Amazing, Jim. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


I wonder if palm trees would make a nice cutting board?
Have fun!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


*Dick*
I think I have seen that bird here before, in past years. Suspect he retired and moved to Maui….....(-:

*Dennis*
Actually saw a whale out there jumping today, and tried to catch him with the camera, but he dove and later meandered away swimming just below the surface, you could see the spray when he came up for a breath. You could hear the splash when he landed in the water, whumph…........

*Mike*
Problem with living here is trying to afford decent realestate, especially with room for a shop. It is an expensive, yet chronically depressed state, financially. Tourism was down the last couple of years, and it is the major industry.

As I have mentioned before, my shop gets down to maybe 68F in the winter, without turning the heaters on, and that is a good shop temperature. That's due to the furnaces, hot water heater, and the pipes. So I never turn on the heaters.

*All*
Weather Underground predicted clear weather and they were right. Clear with a high in the low 80's is predicted through Wednesday. Check Kihei, Maui if you want the weather here Weather Underground Kihei, Maui&wuSelect=WEATHER

Will probably go to Buzz's Wharf again today, maybe a fish sandwich, or a hamburger, or whatever. Then the girls are going shopping at the quilt stores, and sometimes they buy a tee shirt to where here, and I will walk the beach or read or whatever…..........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


*David*
...........I am walking away from the shops (-: I hate shopping and make it well known, so my wife leaves me a home and the three girls go shopping…........aw shucks (-:
Yes I do have the paradise bug, have been here about 25 times in total, perhaps more. It is a nice clean shot via air from Anchorage.

*Martin*
The place is truly amazing, this island which really isn't very big has that 10000 ft (3055 meter) extinct volcano that dominates it. The Wikipedia site Haleakala National Park summarizes it pretty well.

Looking at your weather, hovering around freezing, I suspect this looks as good…........as it feels to me (-:
Have a great day, and I will post more about my vacation, (which is actually not exciting, mostly relaxing) as the days go on. As you can see, we are right on the ocean, and the ambiance as I am typing is the constant swhish and roar of the surf, the trade winds wafting through the condominium, the sun reflecting off the ocean shimmering in the open doors to the balcony, and the soft enveloping humidity and warmth…...........devine….....

Next time here I will pose with my LJ Shirt…...(-:

*bluchz*
I don't know if people use palm for anything, one of the other folk here could probably answer that. I read your story about planing a cutting board. I will remember that…...I would have made the same mistake….....(-:
Thanks.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


Great pics, great place enjoy all you can.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


Jim,
Thanks for the pictures. It is as beautiful as I remember it. I have never been anyplace where the colors are more vivid and intense.

Lew


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures, looks WONDERFUL Jim, Just so you know +9F this morning, but 68-70 in the shop not so bad.


----------



## SteveRussell (Jul 23, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


Hello Jim,

Thanks for the pictures and the report… My wife and I have been to Hawaii five times in the last five years and we're planning our sixth trip now. We love Maui best of all, but anything in Hawaii is spectacular! I do not recognize the condo you're staying in, what is the name? It reminds me of the condos that are near Sorentos on the Beach restaurant…

We have traditionally stayed in resorts whilst in Hawaii since we love to avail ourselves of their spa facilities. On Maui we usually stay at the Four Seasons (marked as "home" in our GPS), or in the Fairmont Kea Lani, both are in Wailea. Your photos bring back so many memories.. Breakfast at the Four Seasons Buffet (their Belgium waffles are to die for), lunch at the UlaPalaKua Ranch (best burgers on Maui, bar none) and dinner at Duo, or David Pauls Lahina Grill (best seafood on Maui) and desert (chocolate souffle) at Roy's with a nightcap…

Then, get up the next day and get a 80 minute Hawaiian Lomi-Lomi massage at the Four Seasons Spa and head out to the UpCountry where we love to trek around and look for our retirement home. There are so many great places in Maui that we have decided to retire there in a few years. Keep the reports and pictures coming and have a great time! Take care and all the best to you and yours!

Steve Russell
Eurowood Werks Studio
The Woodlands, Texas


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


*GMman*
Yup, having a good time, it's not very hard to do.

*lew*
I knew some of you would have been to Hawaii, perhaps many times and it brings back good memories.

*Timbo*
You know, one of the problems when we stay at places like this is you can't take your hobbies, at least not completely. And it doesn't look like we will be able to leave Alaska ever as a permanent home, too many family needs and attachments. Although we entertain buying a vacation place, but usually the economics are wrong.

So we rent and enjoy….........

*SteveRussell*
We like the upcountry as well, in fact we inquired with a realtor about it just yesterday, but it will probably never be, too many ties to Alaska, and obligations. It would have to be a second home, and we have too much in real estate as it is. We usually eat dinners in, and have to adjust our lunch style to Sherie's handicapped daughter, who is usually with us, along with Sherie's mother.

Haven't frequented the places in Wailea, although we hear lots of good things. My wife says Four Seasons is her new favorite in hotels, we stayed 3 days in the Singapore 4S last spring, and 4 days in the Cairo 4S, capping off 4 weeks of back to back cruises. Special event. We normally enjoy having other family members with us, and tone it down a little.

This is Kanai a Nalu, near the aquarium, in a row of condo buildings there. It has a good combination of elements for us, and we really don't like hotels much. Tend to stay in bed and breakfast places, small inns, etc. Thanks for the comments, hope you find your dream place in the upcountry, it sounded to us like it would take a lot of looking….............


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


Have a nice time Jim.
And please sens us about 80 or so degrees…...


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


*Eric*
I would also like to take 80 degrees home with me. Just got back from fast walking, have to do that early in the morning. Well, have to relinquish the computer to my wife for a while….........back later….......


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


I have turned some palm before… it has a very open grain pattern, and chips out easily, it really isn't a chip, more of a tear LOL. I hated working with it, but my son wanted a toy wand like they have in Harry Potter made from it.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 2*
> 
> Finally got to the pictures this morning, vacation and play is getting in the way of LJ,s…....(-:
> 
> ...


*interpim*
Thanks for the info, didn't know anything about palm. Been to San Diego a few times. I was in the Navy for a couple of years in Taiwan, 68-70, many years ago. I selected Navy a few years before, family tradition. General medical officer, before I specialized. You will appreciate this…...8 days after I checked in at Oak Knoll and went active, I was standing in Kiaohshung, Taiwan, OIC of the medical facility there. Talk about a disconnect. They needed me, no doctor there for awhile, so they abbreviated my…......hmmmmmmm…....introduction to the military, and shipped me over on Northwest, commercial air no less, not even military air travel. There was nobody greener than me. Thankfully it wasn't a war zone.

Thanks for all you guys and gals do for us…....

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*

Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?

.....the story…..

Sherie (my wife) and Shirley (Sherie's mother) have been wronged. Suffered at the hand of inadequate cutlery. Protested and whined while preparing the repast, darting critical and expectant glances in my direction, as I…...... decadently in my cups, enjoyed the day. Since we came to Maui, they have done the cooking, although I am in the barrel tonight. You wouldn't think for a minute, that it had anything to do with my belated, but expert, attention to this most consternating situation?

So strutting to the kitchen, dragging the drawer from beneath the counter, from where it cowered, I surveyed the….hmmm… junkyard. The condo's drawer of knives….........I use the term loosely, is an abomination. Multiple serrated knives, missharpened, cheap, certainly maligned, tortured, and abused, lay prostrate, miserable in the depths of the drawer. A few standard knives, with edges only my bench grinder could bring back to a remedial state, looked hopefully my way. But alas, only one was capable of repair with simple measures….........which I did not have at my disposal.

Lingering at the mall, having dined Vietnamese for lunch today, Sherie reminds me of her paramount vexation, the squeaking balcony sliding screens…....since they are actuated at a most unnatural hour by her habitually early rising spouse, namely me.

Aha, lubricant, and there in a deep corner recess of the mall, I spy a True Value. So, checking for my always anemic wallet, remembering the magic plastic, I jauntily press into the gloom, entering the premise with pessimism. But it is a first class hardware store, complete with helpful smiling faces dressed in aprons (no, not LJ leather), and those elfen customer reps jumped right to my assistance. I tell you, this store is from yesteryear. Found everthing (explanations coming) on my agenda with a passing custrep offhandedly showing me precisely the displays to satisfy my exacting needs. My quick hand extracts the WD40 can with its new sexy swiveling spray head. And two aisles later, following the swishing apron, I found with her offhanded direction, the sharpening stones. I looked after her, amazed, as she turned a corner, never to be seen again.

I digress…......I always digress.

I am definitely OCD, but a corollary…... with compulsion, comes excess.

To the story…....

....and looking throught the various stones and devices, I make a prudent decision, one of my lifelong few, I selected the smallest cheapest stone.

But at the periphery of my visual field, to the left, but slipping into recognition, and comprehension…....a selection of knives.

The biggest baddest Chicago Cutlery French Chef's Knife comes to view and I purloin it, you must understand I had no long term use for the beast….........but I could give it to Shirley to take home…......what better recipient than Grandma. So I slyly slipped through the register with my treasures.

.......to make a too long story short, I sharpened the only knife that was repairable, and added the chef's knife to it, in a special section in the drawer. So everyone was happy, because Shirley, I just found out, was looking at buying this very knife, yes, Chicago Cutlery Chef's Knife. Serendipity.

The End.

However the real question, and I know by reading this forum, we are into sharp things….....

.........necessity, fetish, compulsion, or LJ habit…....what is the real answer…..........????


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


Jim,
As one who loves to cook, my worst (?) pet peeve is a dull knife. Ahh, the joy of a razor sharp knife swishing through a red pepper, julienning a scallion or slicing tissue thin pieces of smoked salmon. Life is good- unless your spouse believes a knife is really a pry bar, screw driver and ice pick combination. I have taken to hiding my freshly cutlery to protect it from abuse.

Glad you are enjoying your vacation!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


*lew*
Fortunately, my wife Sherie likes a sharp knife too, and unlike chisels, which she thinks are screwdrivers, she treats the knives well. At my request, she gave me a full set of great German knives, and again at my request, a first class kitchen sharpener the next year for Christmas. I have to hide and protect my chisels, like you have to protect your knives…..............(-:

Thanks again, Lew…........


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


I have had very bad experiences with dull chisels. Out of my naivete, I once believed chisels were sharp enough to use right out of the box. I didn't see any instructions that recommended "hone before use" and so I attributed the splintered results to my incompetence (true, except out of context). So maybe others (please oh please tell me that there are others, that I am not the only one who had such experiences…) who share similar traumas get a little obsessed with the sharpening.

And as far as the spousal abuse of tools, maybe there is a gene that causes one to feel compelled to bypass the tool stand that has 3 inexpensive hammers for daily household stuff and maybe rummage to the bottom of a tool chest to find, not the cheap utility knife on top but, that special utility knife that has a built in mechanism for storing and replacing used blades with a flick of a switch and use it as a blunt instrument to bash against a spike sized nail that has been conveniently placed in front of a thick stud to hang a seemingly weightless picture…

Hope you are enjoying your time in Maui Jim and thanks for keeping in touch during your vacation.

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
You know right next to those chisels was a full set of screwdrivers of all description….........yup, the chisel looked like it would make a great screwdriver…..........oh, well, I think she knows better now, and is accumulating her own tools….(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
And at home I am slowly accumulating some good sharpening tools, and you are right about the chisels…...looked at a 1 1/2 chisel that had never been used just before we came to Maui, it had a bonified nick in it, right out of the box….........Oh well…........

Thanks for stopping by, don't have a shop here, but I still have my LJ friends…...........(-:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


I don't do anything special with the cutlery at home, but before use I do give the knives a few strokes with the burnisher. It's quick and does the trick.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


lew,
I thought my wife had the market cornered on using kitchen utensils as implements for foundry use.
My kids are absolute experts on finding my most expensive (and best hidden) tools to use pry bars and nail bashers…..groan….
It's enough to make a grown man cry….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


you lucky man that have a wife that seems to understand that a knife is a tool and has to be treaded
like a tool in the way of using, washing and store them the correct way

but wasn´t it so that you shuold relax and not behave as a L J on the vacation WHAT ARE YOU DOING
IN A STORE BUYING SLIPSTONE AND WD 40 FOR stay a way for the rest of the time and relax 
you are warend we are demanding so much from you when you return 

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


*Mike*
I check them before I use them, and if they are getting dull, I use my electric kitchen sharpener on them. It has three wheels, the finest being a ceramic disc. It is more like a burnisher and that is all I use normally.

*Eric*
No kids around the house for years, so that is not a problem any more. Actually, even my wife is getting used to not using my tools, especially since I have convinced her to give me tools for gifts. Now she knows what they cost (-:

*Dennis*
I hear you Dennis, but it is just like my wife and her mother with their portable sewing machines, which they set up here everyday. Just can't leave the hobbies alone for long. The WD40 did solve the sliding door problem, and now we have two decent knives to use. Off to fast walking….............


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


Ahhh, *Jim*. 'Tis good to hear that …. not all is sweetness, light, bliss, and perfection in Paradise 

Dull knives, indeed. Ptooey!

Wayyyy back when, I bought the old school Calphalon cookware, and a pretty good set of Wusthof Trident knifes. I use a Chef's Choice 3-wheel sharpener, infrequently, and keep them sharp enough to split the atom.

But … aren't the old-type hardware stores just the coolest? I'm under the impression that they carry …. everything, employ people who … know what they're doing, and … if there IS some chimerical item that they do NOT stock … they are tooled to manufacture it for you while you wait.

Great story, as always, and told in your usual riveting fashion. Bon appetit!!

ps: I love the new WD cans. I was far from out, but … bought two more cans … just to get the new Toro Sprinkler Head adornments!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Wayyy back when, I bought the old school Calphalon cookware, and more recently was gifted the Wusthof knives, and use a Chef's Choice 3-wheel sharpener, infrequently, and keep them sharp enough to split the atom…......

you took the words right out of my mouth…....(-:


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


I would have to say, then, that you chefs offer a real culinary treat. Not many cooks can offer a mini atom bomb inside every bite of meat loaf


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 3 - Sharp tools: necessity, compulsion, fetish, or a LJ habit?*
> 
> Let's get to the nub right away, are we sharp freaks, or is it the only way to go?
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
Why split hairs, obviously Neil and I must be chefs of reknown. When you can make the very best….....even better, which would you want?...........why split hairs…...split the atom…......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*

We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.

So since you asked for more pictures, here they are. Remember, this is just relaxation time for us here, we don't try to do much exciting. Trying to get some kind of picture of a whale for Dennis's daughter in Denmark, but not much luck. Whales yes, but no photo opportunities…...

Wandering the beach, a daily thing…......looking at clouds…....









...and more clouds…......









We go fast walking every day, in a packed sand area just over the dunes from the beach, a foundation of a long forgotten sugar mill is there….....filled with graffiti, but with an apology in the form of a dedication….....









...a view of those background hills….....









...and a few smokestacks of a local power plant….......









This little guy thought if he held still, I might not notice him, as he blended in…....









We took a trip around the northwest end of the island…......here is a view of the neighboring island of Molokai. As you can see, everything is built on volcanic rock on Maui…......









Stopped for a picnic lunch…....caught Sherie, my wife, as she dared me to take her picture, she hates to have her picture taken…....









Saw a sentinel, in the form of a bird, obviously watching and guarding something….........









And I found out what he was guarding…...some ancient runes. They obviously spelled out something of importance to the ancient inhabitants. Accosting a passing native Hawaiian, grayed, face lined with the ages, I asked if he might interpret the stone edifice, and translate what it spelled out, for me and my family. He gazed at the stones, perhaps an ancient dedication to the gods, I mused. His eyes clouded over, I pictured him recalling scenes of nights about the fire, through the ages, telling the oral history of the long forgotten people of his land….....he then seemed to return to the present, turned to me and uttered…..Burma Shave. Oh well, so much for ancient runes and history….....(-:









Later, we passed by the little hamlet of Kahakuloa. The road you see etched in the side of the hills is now paved, I remember when it was gravel. It is one lane. To pass, one car has to partially drive off the road on the hill side placing your vehicle at quite an angle, while the other car slips by. There is about 10 miles of one lane, extraordinarily curvy road with switch backs and s-curves. At this point we had 6 more miles of it to go….









Closer view….......









And then we wandered home….......what's this I spy waiting for me…......









....a cold Longboard Island Lager awaited me, as I relaxed on the Lanai, recalling our adventures of the day…....................


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. I wish I was there. Enjoy your beer.


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Nice Lager.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
Thanks for viewing, still having a very relaxing time. The girls just took off for the afternoon for some shopping in Lahaina, probably the biggest tourist trap on the island. They are going to a quilting store they are familiar with, and then to Barnes and Noble. I am sitting home reading a book, and may open a bottle of Longboard.

*king*
Actually, not a bad beer….......(-:


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


It looks like you certainly are enjoying yourself. I love pictures of those beaches. Are you sure you want to leave all this and return home to SNOW!!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


*Scott*
No, I'm not sure…....but let's face it, a little snow makes you enjoy the tropics more…............(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


envy, envy,envy,drooool
thank´s one more time you nailed me I was so glad today when I saw the sun twenty min. today
and that was only the 4. time the last 3½ month becourse there have been lowhanging boring mittle dark clauds all over 
so we go araund and say are we ind brittania or the Faroe island and then you post those beuityful what ever
something 
they look great and thank you for sharing those pictures of the landscape with us but the bottle pictures
was a little too much for my nerves…..........................na enjoy it you deserve to be cooled of after that walk
Dang I just toke another look and it´s still too much becourse I am going to drive 6 more aurs before I get of
and can share one with you Cheers, salute. skåål and enjoy the rest of the day

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I here you about the work and the beer….........

.......when you are done working, come back here again with your beer…....

............. skåål …............

Have a good day Dennis…..........


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


You should try to go and see the Iao Needle in the Iao Valley State Park, in the center of the islandhttp://www.hawaiiweb.com/maui/html/sites/iao_valley_state_park.html . There's a nice park surrounding it that's easy to walk around and view the waterfalls and flora. Another interesting site is the Dragon's Teeth lava forms that are actually on the property of a hotel, but you can park nearby and walk a few hundred feet to the shore where the lava formed in jaggad, erect forms that look like giant teeth jetting out of the sea http://www.hawaiiweb.com/maui/sites_to_see/DragonsTeeth.htm. We also drove to the southern most tip on the west coast where it's quite scenic and unspoiled and spotted sea turtles eating among the rocks.

There's an old banyan tree in the town square worthy of viewing too http://gohawaii.about.com/od/mauiphotos/ig/Lahaina-Maui-Photos/lahaina_018.htm.

If you drive the road to Hana, it's laborious, but beautiful. It's more like a goat path and two lanes of traffic weave around the multiple valleys.

If you park in town, make sure you note the parking meters, as they will ticket you if they expire. We went on a day long fishing trip and came back after dark with a costly ticket on the rental car.

Enjoy the rest of your stay!

NOTE: You can collect shells to take home but DO NOT take any lava rocks. Madam Pele does not take kindly to the removal of her precious lava and will curse you. Take a photo if you must, but leave the lava behind for the islanders and tourist to appreciate.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


*mmh*
I have been banging around Maui for about 35 years and I have been here about 25 times.The spots that you mentioned are good ones, the only place I haven't driven to is the south tip. But we have seen the turtles on excursions quite far south. From the cliffs and ledges on the north tip I have seen turtles on other occasions.

For anyone else going to Maui, take note of mmh's suggestions, they are good ones.

My wife is in Lahaina as we speak, and will undoubtedly walk by the banyan tree there. We missed Maui last year, but were in the tropics elsewhere. Year before last I was bobbing in the water and tallking to people as they came and went. One of the people who was part native said his great(?) grandfather was a missionary that planted the tree in Lahaina. From other things he said, he seemed creditable. That banyan tree covers a small park, technically the town square, and small markets are held under its shade on a regular basis.

Thanks for stopping by to comment, Maui is our favorite vacation spot, but we don't go see the sights much anymore, unless we have other people with us.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Great pics Jim, thanks for sharing.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Thought about breaking out the shorts and lawn chair here, today. The temperature broke 40.

Thanks for the beautiful pictures, Jim.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
The pics are fun, I don't have the best equipment, just a mid range camera with no interchangeable lenses for me, a Konica-Minolta, 5 years old or so, and Sherie's Cannon pocket camera, I carry on the beach. In the old days I carried bags of lenses, etc. Then I found out I was just shooting pictures, instead of enjoying the vacation, so I quit that. Now, the cameras are very secondary. My next camera will probably be a pocket camera like Sherie's. There is very little difference between the pictures I get with one versus the other.

*Lew*
Been kinda cold in the lower 48 this year, we are having an average winter. I remember when it broke freezing in Fairbanks where I lived for 8 years, it became shirt sleeve weather. I notice my son in law when he was recently down in Anchorage would be in shirt sleeves walking from house to car etc when it was in the 20's. My daughter and he, and 3 grandchildren live in Fairbanks. They have a whole different perspective on what is cold.

*DaveR*
Rochester has exactly the same temperature as Anchorage, 23 degrees, today. Yup, I'd rather be here. But I won't move here. We have talked and talked, but it never computes, even for retirement.

It's the variety Dave, you have something special, temperature change is invigorating, you wouldn't be able to stand the monotony of 70's to 80's every day…...........(-:


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the pics Jim. For a moment, I almost felt like I was there. Might want to copyright your post. Between the burma shave bird and the pic of the beer, you might find these ideas in commercials in the next month. After all, advertisers are scrambling for those super bowl commercial ideas 

Thanks for thinking of us during your relaxation time and enjoy that lager.

David


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your vacation with us.

We always enjoy seeing pictures of Hawaii.

*It sure is beautiful there. *

We're supposed to have a balmy high of 39F today, sweatshirt weather.<(O}#


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
Note your temp there this morning is just at freezing, I assume your high today will be about the same as Dick's. Anchorage is running in the mid 20's right now, not greatly different than the midwest. But we will stay cool longer in the spring, usually, but not always.

*Dick*
It is very beautiful here, I am watching the sun come up over Haleakala right now as I type. Indoors today, the last few days have been cool in the morning. Up to 62 degrees right now, but about now, 0700hrs, the sun becomes too bright for the computer. Wish there were screens that could be switched to a passive mode like my Kindle that thrives in bright sun light. You are warmer in your Hibbing sweatshirt weather, Anchorage is hovering around 25 deg.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Jim sorry I didn´t make it this morning (12 aurs ago)to share a beer with you but after 24 aurs one the job
in this temp. and havye wind that we have here it seems I cought the cold or some flue and my head was
like a timebomb that say i´m going to blow i´m going to blow all the time so I went straight to bed and 
waked up after 12 aurs . I´m just going to have some dinner with the fammily and then straight back to bed
were I will envy your vacation in my sadness 
enjoy the rest of your day

Dennis


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Wow, Im jealous…..wish I was enjoying the beautiful scenery….I would also be drooling over the Koa trees and some of their wonderful tropical woods and plants….I've been there several times….but can never tire of the wild beauty…..Enjoy your stay….and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Get well soon, hope it is one of those quick 48hr type of things. Tylenol and ibuprofen will make you feel better and get you up and moving faster.

*reggiek*
We always enjoy our time here. This is more like a lake or mountain retreat for us, rather than somewhere exciting to go. We cook about 90% of our meals at the condo, and generally relax. Most people would vacation differently here, although there are a number of Alaskans that are just like us. This is a quick shot by air, nonstop, and it sticks us right where we want to be. It is a common way for Alaskans to use their Alaska Permanent Fund money which is about $1200 to $1500 per person per year. That source of money is peculiar to Alaskan residents.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


thank´s Jim I have those in the house but I think the best medic is L J sites to look and talk to you and the other members 
hey remmember you are on vacation don´t start to be a dr. before you get back to Alaska


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


thank you for the vacation. I enjoyed my trip


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Hope you are better today
*MsDebbieP*
Thanks for packing light, you were no burden at all….........(-:


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


Jim, this series is making me weep! I miss it.

I almost broke my neck once on the road to Kahakuloa. It was gravel. It was downhill. I was fully packed on my motorcycle. The passion fruit season was ripe, and all over the road. Thanks for that memory!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


thank you Jim yes a little better now I can have some coffee and tast something too while I´m looking
at that beer


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Maui - Day 8 - More photos and phun*
> 
> We have been lolling around, occasionally venturing out to various parts of Maui. Been trying to maintain the LJ book list, which I have, but can't upload it for technical reasons. May have a work around, we'll see.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Glad you are up and at 'em….....

*mtkate*
Yes, the road is better now. Guess we need a new challenge and go around south, actually, that looks a little too long and ambitious. The trip around the top of the island is relatively easy and doesn't exhaust you. Saw some motorcycles with riders when we hit the shop above Kahakuloa. Always stop there, never buy much…..........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*

*Heading Home*
We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.

*Digital Devices*
Upon reading a review, and commenting, on a digital angle gauge, I started a longer post, but decided it belonged in my blog. The topic of how to measure comes up periodically, but the advent of digital measuring devices adds a new dimension to the discussion. Anybody who has done woodwork for long probably develops his own techniques for measurements.

I am slowly accumlating an array of digital devices. All my devices are made by Wixey:

Wixey Saw Fence Digital Readout
Wixey Angle Gauge
Wixey Digital Caliper
Wixey Digital Protractor

The saw fence readout works well and has been in use a few months, very useful for duplicating cuts, or frequent resetting of the fence in increments.
The digital caliper is in heavy use, and I find it indispensible, and easier to use than an analog caliper, which I also own.
The angle gauge, as noted above, works well, but is not in heavy use.
The protractor has not been put to use yet.
I may buy a height gauge.

*Accuracy and Precision*
Here is a nice discussion of Accuracy and Precision
It seems easier to me to just read off a number from a device, than measure something as 3/32 and a little, or about 5/64. The mind has to work harder, and the memory process is then subject to errors. Any time I can use a digital device instead of analog with the same work, I do it. To be honest, I am not sure digital devices give me more usable accuracy, but it is easier to be precise. Stated more scientifically, I can get very close to the actual measurement with an analog device such as a ruler, meaning I can be reasonably accurate. Let's face it, accuracy to the nearest 1/64 is almost always close enough for woodwork. But the digital device allows me to reproduce that measurement over and over, which is the definition of precision. Anytime something is easier to read, easier to remember, and can be reset on the same device or transferred to another device accurately, you increase precision.

I would suspect the most important thing is reproducibility, i.e. precsion. We frequently just need to be consistent to make good looking, nicely fitting furniture and other objects. Using stop blocks, story sticks, cutting everything with the same measurement at once, cutting on the same side of your pencil mark, etc, is more important than a digital device.

*Pencil Marks*
Pencil marks are always a source of error, and I remember years ago of falling into the trap of basing measurements on previous measurements recorded as pencil marks, and slowly accumulating significant errors. Now, I never base another pencil mark on a previous pencil mark.

I note that Incra is selling a set of marking rulers, Amazon link
I have a similar ruler made by General that sets on my measurement device tote. However, Incra has upped the ante with a T ruler and bend ruler using the same principle. They have small slots cut in them that exactly fit a 0.5mm mechanical pencil lead. That allows you to be very accurate, because you eliminate parallax errors, pencil width errors, etc. This should increase precision, because you make the exact same pencil mark elsewhere. But your measurement has to be a precise fraction down to 1/32 of an inch.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


Precision is an interesting theme Jim. What little precision I am able to muster up is the result of the many mistakes I have made over the years.

There are so many ways to approach the subject. For example, I often find that the actual dimensions aren't as important as consistency ( I think you already said that). By using a marking gauge you can pretty much guarantee consistent marking in from an edge for example without measuring. If you are making aprons for a table with mortise tenon joints you can put the boards besides each other to see that the shoulder lines are all at the same place because if you measured your shoulder line from the end of the board and the board was just a little longer than the others it could throw the whole table out of square and prevent the the tenons from gluing up properly.

My point here is that we need to practice quality and measurement control as we step through our projects. There have been many many complaints about poor QC by manufacturers, but I wonder how well we practice it ourselves. I too own digital angle devices and calipers, but it would be very interesting to have a wide discussion on how different people ensure accuracy in their work and also the methods they use to mark and cut.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


Good information, Jim.

My biggest concern about the digital devices, available at "reasonable" prices, is their accuracy. I just purchased a Wixey digital "protractor" and rite out of the box, it is off by about .1 degree. I wonder how accurate some of the other devices are and how well they will retain their calibration.

Lew


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


*Time sure flies while on vacation.*

This reminds me of a house that my Dad helped build with some friends.

The guy that was the owner, had his brother cut all of the floor joists.

After laying out all of the joists, they realized that the rear of the building was 6 inches narrower than the front.

He used the last board he had cut, as a pattern for the next one, making each one shorter.

Those two brother were still friends, even after that big BOO BOO.

Whenever I drive past that house, I have to laugh about it.

I'll bet the people who live there now, haven't even noticed. <O}#


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


Interesting topic, Jim, and one that has been a focal point for me this year. (BTW, glad you enjoyed your holiday. Nice when the holiday ends just right with an itch to go back rather than a pleading to stay longer 

While the focal point seems to be on the digital, I have been making some changes and trying to utilize more precise measuring systems. I picked up a set of digital calipers and found them more useful than I thought I would have ever imagined a year ago. Also, the brass setup bars that are milled to exact thicknesses has been a time saver as well as an item that has drastically improved my accuracy. I had plastic squares when I first started and picked up a metal 6 inch and cleaned up a rusted old Stanley square from the early 20th century. It was not pitted on the blade and am much happier with the accuracy. I also added a miter layout gauge that is absolutely wonderful in the shop. It is L shaped and allows me to mark the cut line across the face of the board and down the edge for both 45 and 90 degree cuts. I can't tell you how much that helped.

Not sure if anyone has checked them out, but you might want to go to the woodpeckers website. They have some beautiful marking devices (storyboards, t-squares, saw gauges, etc.) They are American made, ingeniously milled, and have nice slots for better accuracy when using mechanical pencils which, by the way, I have switched to from my old carpenter's pencil (quantum leap there in accuracy).

Sorry Jim, not trying to take over your post  Obviously this is a topic I can get excited about.

David


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


Jim,

Your paragraph with "most important thing is reproducibility, i.e. precsion" is the rule I live by and your examples are my norm. If all the relating parts of a build are the same, then the build is going to look good. Maybe the leg length tolerance cause the table height to be a 1/16" off, but it stands without a wobble, the aprons length aren't to the original design tolerance length, but the top is square with flush tenons at the legs… If I know I am going to make several of the same and can't make them all at once, I live by story boards and permanent stop fixtures.

On the other hand, I also have a wixey digital angle gage and several digital calipers.

I bought a used TS and the prior owner set it up fantastically. The tape readout on the fence is perfect to the face of blade.

My next digital device or trick to learn is how to repeatedly reset the blade height of the TS. After cutting a tenon I never seem to be able to cut the waste from sides the first time. Either shy or heavy by enough to frustrate me.

Steve.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


*All*
Went out fast walking for over an hour on the beach, the sand was hard packed and it was perfect for fast walking. Normally I don't walk fast on the beach, but I had developed a blister on my foot, so it has been the beach for the last two days. Have to hit the tides just right to have good walking. Very nice out there today.

*Mike*
The habit of using a stop block for multiple cuts is one of the first things I did to increase precision in my projects many years ago. The radial arm saw fence with ruler and 10" stop block are the best illustration of how I put that principal to work. For those of you have haven't seen that post, I implemented the concept there many years ago, and recently improved upon that implementation RAS Stop Block. Simultaneously I improved my accuracy with the fence ruler and its method of maintaining alignment. I still intend to make the alignment more robust, and make the fence digital.

But you bring to mind an important subtopic, with your discussion of joints. Products became affordable, and more complex, with the advent of *interchangeable parts* (see Wikipedia entry). It is interesting that the first use of interchangeable parts was a clock with a wooden mechanism. Interchangeable parts require both accuracy and precision.

I don't think people doing hand work have that foremost in their minds, but it is none the less, sometimes quite important. Bascially you need the apron boards on the table, that you used as an example, to be to some extent, interchangeable, unless the design has asymmetric elements in it. As you point out, even the strength of the table will be dependendent on your measurements. So unless we are making a number of identical items for sale, or gifts, we develop a unique set of steps we don't actually intend to ever repeat. Yet to some extent, we have to perform as though we are making interchangeable parts, at least for items that need durability, strength, and require symmetry. With one time hand made items, precision would seem more important than accuracy, as you pointed out.

*lew*
I would think that the protractor, which I think is specified accurate to 0.1deg is defective if it is that way out of the box. That is a calibration error, and I would probably return it. So far my Wixey stuff has been accurate, and if it wasn't, I would return it. That is their purpose, accuracy.

I recently developed a simple little block to be placed in my miter slot on my saw, that would give an exact cut size with the fence backed up to it. With that I could quickly zero the saw fence digital readout with confidence. That is the whole purpose of the digital devices,accuracy, and if you can't change the zero, then it has to be perfect out of the box.

*Dick*
Time flies, but you know, I am used to being active, and much of the time, vacation is down time for a recharge. So there comes a time that I am ready to go home.

The story about that house is too funny. But that is the equivalent of accumulating errors, measuring from a previous pencil mark, which I did many years ago. In the case of the joists, just measuring from the same one, over and over, would have been a much more correctable way to do it. Personally, I cross check by remeasuring after making the second item, to check for that exact error. Isn't the reason experience is valuable, is that the experienced person has made more mistakes? (-:

*David Craig*
I too find that the digital calipers is the most used measuring device I have, although I have many squares, tape measures, rulers, etc, not one of them gets that amount of use. I use a small try square essentially as a marking gauge a lot. And the brass setup bars are on my list. I need to make a trip to the Woodpecker's Web site, I have heard good things.

The little things like mechanical pencils, squares that are in good condition, rulers with marking slots, a good calipers, easily calibrated fences, all go to make better projects. And make the experience more enjoyable and less frustrating.

*All*
There is a lot of equipment in the average shop just designed to make things flat, square (perpendicular), accurate and precise. Simple measuring, of distance and angles, with a pencil and ruler or protractor, is one of the least accurate, and least precise things we do, and should receive a lot of attention….......I try to find a way to eliminate that method every time I can.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


*Steve*
Great example of the table that doesn't wobble, again underlining that precision is more important than accuracy. I do everything I can do in a project to rely on precision rather than accuracy. Sometimes, the old trick of cutting that critical piece a little too big and bringing it to a perfect fit with plane, chisel, or sander makes the difference. The last little thing I did, making the box for my oven thermometer, I cut the sliding plastic top too long on purpose, and made it a perfect fit with the belt sander, since it was a unique part, and dependent on everything else. I didn't rely upon accuracy, in other words I purposefully cut it too big, and then hand fit it. Accuracy is much more difficult, and much less reliable than the methods we use for precision.

Yup, my next digital device is a height measuring device, as well.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


I confess - I am becoming addicted to digital measuring devices. I've been using digital calipers for some time. A few months ago, I purchased a digital height gauge and, as of today, I have the Wixey digital saw fence guide. To date, I have never been concerned about accuracy. I just remember to re-calibrate them regularly (virtually, every time I use them).

Recently I thought I needed a kerfmaker. Naw - with the accuracy of a digital caliper and my digital saw fence guide, who needs a kerf maker. What I do need is the ability to micro adjust my fence. I should have that resolved by the end of the day with a little improvising of my own.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


it´s someway sad that the time flyes so quick when you have great time in injoyeble company of fammily and good freinds so before you know it the end has come and seems that it was only yesterday that it startet

Dr. you seems to bee under an heavy attack from the dreadful disease of zealouslyworkaholiceager and the only cure is to step in a corner with the face inwards and sit down until the attack gets over

Ordred by Dr. von fiddle

you ain´t home yet and then already start aut with a great blog like this hmmm I have to read it a cople 
more times before I can say anything my little funny thing that some call a brain isn´t on the top thise days

enjoy the rest of the day

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


*Rich*
I am definitely addicted. Back about 30 years ago, about 1980, I needed a light meter for my simple darkroom, to calibrate exposures. Remember you youngsters out there, once upon a time there was film….and dark rooms, and computers were primitive beasts, although I had two Commodore Pets at the time. My next computer, 3 years later, was an IBM XT with its 10 megabyte hard drive…....wow. I obtained a photovoltaic cell from whatever was the equivalent of Radio Shack in Fairbanks, Alaska, where I lived,and mounted it in some clear plastic, and used it to drive my hand held Fluke VOM to give me a number, from which I made a graph of exposure values for the paper I was using. Much cheaper than the analog devices out at the time, and actually more accurate. Moral of story…..still addicted to digital.

......and re kerfs, as noted in my blog on my infamous oven thermometer box, I made the kerf with my TS for the sliding plastic lid. Pretty easy to do with digital fence and all.

To make sure of your calibration, if you didn't see my post, can't remember where, about calibrating the Wixey Saw Fence Guide, try this:

Make a block of hard wood a few inches long that closely fits your miter groove on the right side of the blade, and projects above the surface of the table a half inch or so. Then back your fence up to the block, set it, and then cut a piece of wood. Measure it with your calipers and mark that number on the block. If memory serves me right, then if your Wixey fence guide is less than the size of the piece of wood, then move the fence negative the amount of error, and zero the Wixey. And move the fence positive the error amount if the Wixey says your cut was bigger than it was. This works better than butting the fence up to the blade, too much blade flex. I gives you a very definite number to adjust. And works for that blade. If you are using multiple blades, then make a block for each and label the block. Fool proof…....I think.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


*Dennis*
Actually, I am ready to go home. I have three whole days before I have to go back to work, and I hope to get in some shop time. Sounds like your virus is getting better. And I understand about the brain, sometimes it just refuses to be in charge, and sometimes it refuses to take orders!

Oh, and rethinking that darkroom story, I actually used a Heathkit digital VOM that I built from a kit, because it had red numerals and I could see it in the dark better….............


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


I know what you meening I still make some of the old fasion ind a darkroom and if I have to make pictures
for the web I have to borrow swambo´s digital

Jim I have to say goodnight it´s over midnight here and there is only 6 aurs to sleep before
work

see you


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


*Steve* wrote: "My next digital device or trick to learn is how to repeatedly reset the blade height of the TS. After cutting a tenon I never seem to be able to cut the waste from sides the first time. Either shy or heavy by enough to frustrate me."

Had a similar problem with most of the tenons I cut for my current project. Talked with Big Brother (no … literally!). He suggested that I should use a miter fence clamp-down mechanism of some kind (he said that there are better things than to use a featherboard, in this application-things that apply more down force). He suggested that the couple of thousandths that remained on my tenons-usually in the form of ridges-were probably a result of slight warp or deflection away from the table or my ZCI, or that uneven and inconsistent downward pressure from my fingertips could yield an inconsistent result.

Made sense. I'll also be shopping for a decent depth gauge for the router table and TS.

*Jim*: Agree. Great topic. I'm still so 'nervous' doing these projects that I have to remind myself to back away from the trees, and take a look at the forest. That's a bit of an analog (no pun intended) to accuracy vs. precision. There ARE errors in some of these plans. I have to remind myself to sanity-check the numbers as I go along.

For the furniture endeavors in my life, I also switched from a 2B pencil to a 4H, occasionally invoking a utility knife. With MY eyes, I'm not sure I could find my line, if I used a 'proper' marking knife, but … for now … I see the improvements that the thinner marks yield.

I also bought a $15, 500 watt halogen work light You know … one of these:










When laying out marks for joinery, I find that there's virtually no such thing as too much light, and that the mix of the yellowish output with my existing phalanx ["I'll take 'Obscure Military Terminology' for $200, Alex] of fluorescents makes it easier for me to get better accuracy.

Glad you enjoyed your Aloha time. Thanks for taking us all along, and *not* sticking us with the dinner bill!

Hurry home. I feel a "7cm, fully-effaced, and crowning" coming on. That kid isn't getting born without you ;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


*Dennis*
Good night, or if you see this tomorrow….........good morning (-:

*Rich*
I have a Vega fence, and it has a micro adjust, although some times I can just tap the fence right in to position. I would like to hear about your micro adjust solution. Sounds interesting.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


*Neil*
Here I am reclining on the lanai, absorbed in my latest book, a novel evoking an atmosphere more akin to the great Russian novels, with nuances of romance, ethical and moral quandries…......Barcelona in the 40's and 50's, the hero near my age, translation from the Spanish, "The Shadow of the Wind" by Carlos Ruiz Zafon. Caressed, cradled in my hands, a seductive new medium, my Kindle DX, clothed in its fine leather case, lending its suave appearance and attire, to the alluring ambience of the author's heady atmosphere. The sparkling scene of wind blown palms, white caps marching down the bay, the water and sky dominating the spectrum with brilliant blue, glass of wine in hand…...quietly enjoying the fine life….........

...........and the computer dings….again. This time it is….....inevitably…...........Neil….........

Great picture of the lamp….....I own one of those….....I'm enthralled. Literary images….....literary??!? of the bulging….......er…........er…....well…...........birth about to happen, transporting me to the antiseptic, crisp wonderland of the labor and delivery ward…............swell. You may wait in apprehension and foreboding for your birthday present from my imaginative….....perhaps better described as….....diabolical…..and devious mind….........

Where were we…........

......ah, depth gages…....let me know what you discover. I will make a perusal of the available mechanisms and Steve and I will avail you of our collective, piercing, and most critical wisdom, and we pursue parallel courses. Tell us after your purchase, so we may render your decision questionable, if not inadequate, and ignorant.

Thanks for the comment Neil…............................(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Heading home tomorrow. Thoughts on digital devices.*
> 
> *Heading Home*
> We are going back to Alaska tomorrow. I am totally relaxed, and ready to go home. Itching to get in the shop. Never did get my router ordered, but that is not critical to make my sled.
> ...


*All*
After the last bit of tomfoolery, thought I best get back on topic, sorry:

I thought there ought to be a hierarchy of methods as regards accuracy, and precision. What should I minimize, meaning pencil marks, and what should I be trying to use, meaning methods with known precision, and accuracy. I think as I go through my projects I try to avoid certain methods and strive for ways to use more accurate and precise methods. The result is the focus, purely objective. Theory isn't what I am interested in. I am sure others feel this same need to use the best method to get a consistent result. Can't say I have ever considered this before.

The question:

What methods or techniques should be avoid, and which methods should we be trying to use?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*

Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.

Finally decided that plywood was out of the question for my Super Sled due to poor quality materials…....I know…I will find a local cabinet supply to get me Baltic birch. But I reviewed the stresses etc, and with some thought and additions, 3/4 MDF will work, I am certain. So while trying to lift up a 4'x 8' sheet of the stuff, and saying to myself this is going to be a tough haul, I decided to build a plywood trolley (guaranteed to be interesting, as usual).

So, I decide I will make some plywood wheels, about 6" diameter, time to make a quick and dirty circle jig for the band saw. Pull out the old Vermont-American cheapo router table with it's 30 year old Skil router attached. Then the fun?!? began. Cut out the wood pieces on the saw, but needed to do some routing for what is essentially a large sliding dovetail. Found the design for the jig in a ShopNotes I had, but checked my FWW archive of the last 25 years….......and…....found the same design. This should take me about two hours total to make the jig I figure.

So I decide to do some test routing. I can't get the bit to stay in the collet, adjusting it is a b--, and the one nice feature of it, a push gizmo that holds the shaft so you only need one wrench, fails. Now, I have done a modest amount of routing with this router, and it always worked. I thought I could hold out until I had a new router table in the TS extension, and put a Triton in there, which is still my intention. But I knew I would need three new routers, one for fixed and plunge work (I hadn't decided what), a Triton 2.5 hp for a table router, and the Bosch palm router for trim.

So I said, I am now going to do an emergency purchase of my free router, fixed and plunge, and temporarily stick it in my old Vermont-American table. I can't work with the Skil anymore (it will not be buried, I might find a fixed use for it. No taps yet.) The issue is, I have to do a lot of routing on the Super Sled…..I have to have a working router.

So quick to the internet…..
Reviews come up with two…...a Milwaukee fixed only router at a reasonable price…..or the universally well reviewed Bosch 1617 EVSPK plunge and fixed combo. For the Bosch I liked the low set wooden handles for the fixed router to give it good balance, and the essentially universal praise. I print them both out, and 20 minutes later out to Lowe's. I figured I might not get the lowest price, but I was gonna find one in town if I could.

Wham…...Lowe's had the Bosch for $220 which…...was reasonable. 20 minutes after I left, I was home with the router. Without changing clothes or taking off my coat, I read the instructions and put it in the router table….....and here comes the surprise….........

Much to my amazement, it has an above the table height adjustment with T-wrench. And even more amazing, my Vermont-American old cheapo table has a beveled hole already made for it. So I run upstairs, get into my grungies (you know, old clothes) run down to the shop. Then to put the bit in it. I find that if I take the insert out, then push the motor up, put a block of wood under it of the right height…..I have above the table bit change capability. It comes with two CAST WRENCHES, unfortunately you need two. But one goes under the table on a flat section of the shaft, and does not have to be held, kinda a nothing thing, and I can work on the collet nut above the table.

I put in the bit. Take out the piece of wood. Stick in the T-wrench and adjust the bit perfectly in one try, snap the lock, and get perfect results as proven with a test piece. Ran that RPM down to the lowest, because I was removing a lot of wood…

Amazing.

Now the Triton, I know, will be a little easier, but this is quite extraordinary for a quick purchase, and a temporary implacement in an old table. Wow.

Well too late for any more work, but tomorrow, I should be a shop whiz…...........(-:

Kudos to Bosch, because this looks like it will be a very good emergency purchase…....


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


Congrats Jim, now lets see some sawdust!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Dan*
Thanks for the viewing. I am quite impressed with the router…..of course when you haven't purchased a router for 30 years, maybe anything looks good….....

You know…
When you haven't had a girl friend for thirty years…..............

......................


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


LOL…. sounds like you still remain choosy enough to protect yourself


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Kate*

Thanks…....my wife is glad I was choosy…...........

......did I say that right?..............

Anyway, it was a good experience, and the internet reviews improved my chances. But I am still amazed that Lowes had what I wanted, and the resulting performance was so good.

Thanks for viewing….....

Jim


----------



## Hallmark (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


Good pick up, I have two of them and they work great. A few things that help is the on/switch wears out quickly (they are easy to replace) and one has to lubricate the sleeve from time to time so it moves freely.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Hallmark*
Thanks for the tips. You're my neighbor…..Washington is our neighbor…......

Thanks for the viewing, you have some very nice projects…..my wife is an A&C freak, and I guess our house is getting that way, so hope to hear more from you…......

.......thanks again

Jim


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


Ripped apart the old sled (fit my old Craftsman saw ) and started on my new sled today too, nothing special but going to make it to the left of the blade only.

Oh yea, welcome back to the shop Jim.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
There are more darn designs for sleds, I finally said to myself, I am going to set the design and go do it. So that is what I am doing. Understand the one sided design. We can compare…..you can bet your life mine will be heavier…....(-: ..........if nothing else.

But it was a good day, since I improved my router situation….....

.....should have some shop antics tomorrow to report…....


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
.......and thanks for the welcome back…....was getting tired of the sunny beaches and grass skirts…...missed the smell of sawdust…......


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


After all the planning and cogitating sometimes you just have to build it.

As for the beaches and grass skirts…Uh yea Jim…I aint believing that one!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
......come on now…....this is not reality…......................it never has been…............


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new router Jim. It seems that Bosch wins almost all tool comparisons. I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of it. Looking forward to seeing that sled finished!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


Jim, 30 years on with a Skil router!! You should get out and browse through the tool section at Lowe's more often.  It is always exciting when we add a new tool to the shop so open up the wallet and treat yourself to a new tool every now and then.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


Congrats. That is a fine router. Everything Bosch that I own, I love.

Re-consider the weight of your sled. I always find my self taking it on & off & off the saw for any particular project. So size and storability is also important.

But hey, It will be cool,
Steve


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Welcome back the wood lovers realm.*

Congratulations on your new purchase.

I think Bosch is a reliable tool.

Nowadays if you buy any of the top name brands, you'll be satisfied.

Competition is a good thing.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
From what I can tell, this router will serve for the moment under my old table, or as a plunge router. It will probably see a fair amount of use in setting up the shop.
*Scott*
I knew that router was going to get replaced, but I didn't think it was yesterday. Still have a couple of routers to go, but don't need them now…........
*Steve*
My RAS gets the nod for most crosscut. My sled is to be used for large pieces and certain miter cuts, so the sled has to be large to be of use.
*Dick*
I was surprised that I could not only set the height, but change out the bit from above the table. That gives it a real leg up on my old router. The old router was destined to go soon…..........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


congrat´s with your new electron eating device I don´t think you will be disapointed with it
I have one of the smaller ones the bosch 1100 plunge and it works alright but if i was going to buy
a new it would possiply be the same if we cuold get it here but we can´t I haven´t seen
any router here with the above table adjustment, but it must be awesome to work with I think
letus now wathyou think abaut the router in a rewiew later in the year when you got some knowledge
with it it will be interesting to hear where you meen it has the good/bad sides if you know what I meen
and if you can fix the old router (one way or another) so it will be able to hold a bit then I think http://woodgears.ca/ has an interressting solution for a horisontal router you will like as well as some of the thing he has made for the shop 
now let see some dust flying

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Jim*
Do you have any 1/2" bits?

This company has very good prices, & I use the ones I have all of the time.

I bought this set last year when they ran a sale. Keep an eye out for their next sale.

Their regular prices are very decent though.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


Jim,
I was substituting at school the other day and noticed the kids were using a Bosch router. Apparently they hold up pretty good cause this one was at least a couple of years old.

Looking forward to seeing the sled.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
A little sawdust was flying today, and the router was in use. Made a circle cutting jig for the band saw, and cut out a couple of wheels for my panel handler. I should get that thing done pretty quick, since it is a simple device and as sold, is made out of metal. Didn't see one around town so decided to make a general duplicate in wood out of some of this warped plywood lying around the shop. If it works out I will put it in my blog. The circle jig is so common that it probably doesn't warrent a post. I have seen the stuff about horizontal routers, thought i might put my old router in something like that. Thanks for the link


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
No, I don't have any 1/2" bits. I bought a set of the odd sized Forstner bits at MCLS and one other item. They seem to provide good service and the products seem to be of good quality. I'll check out your link, thanks. As noted in my note to Dennis, made a circle jig and I am off on another shop antic with the panel handler. I will post it if it works out.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*Lew*
I don't have any other Bosch tools, I don't think, but the reputation is good and the reviews on this router were excellent. As noted, I got a better deal than I thought I was getting in terms of convenience. The Triton still has a slicker system, apparently with one wrench changes, but the Bosch has really worked well so far today.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had to spend the cash this soon after vacation, but happy you got the Bosch. That is a nice router. Had you asked me, I would have recommended the Hitachi KM12VC, I have 2 and am tickled silly with them, but the Bosch is a great tool as well… Nicer in a lot of ways,

Don't ya just love it when a tool works the way it is supposed to?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


*David*
Actually I looked for the Hitachi, remembering what you had said before, but there were none at Lowes, and they had the exact Bosch that had been reviewed. I still need a couple more routers, but not yet. This Bosch certainly works well in a table, haven't used it free hand yet, but I will be on the sled.

Anyway, so far, so good…......I'll be watching to see how it holds up, since I will be using a router a lot more than I used to.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Emergency router purchase - Bosch 1617 EVSPK - first impressions, and a surprise!*
> 
> Well today started out OK. Down to the shop, after Sherie got up a little late, no shop work when she is sleeping…right above the shop.
> 
> ...


great to haer you are satisfied with the tool and let me know what you think abaut the way woodgears is thinking shop/jig solutions

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Some progress on the sled, finished up my "bicyclic panel trolley".*

I have been busy in the shop this weekend, and during the week for that matter. Made a workshop antic (defined as *making something to prove you could do it when it would be smarter to buy it*) which is a panel handler, best describe as a *bicyclic trolley*. Hmmmmmmmm, that should probably be copyrighted. Also have started on my sled. You know, the *HisAndHersDoubleSurfboard* size thing I have illustrated before in Sketchup.

Sherie is out doing some quilting thing tonight, and Kermit and I (Kermit is a Mitred Conure, the biggest, and loudest of the Conures) are sitting here typing the blog, listening to Linda Ronstadt Greatest Hits Volume 1, 1976. Best remembered by me from the mid 80's as we drove to our ski chalet at Girdwood. My son was into skiing in high school, he is now 40!...yikes…...and we would always be out there for the winter weekends. We sold that chalet a while after he went off to college. So the main speakers from the Chalet audio system are the main speakers for my office…....what I am listening to now. Some excellent old ADC towers. Made the sales person drag them out of the back room, to hear them, they were well reviewed, and they are still great speakers. Got a surround sound system here in the office…...all cast offs, but great sound. Neat old memories. Now I am just playing it off of iTunes, the contents of my iPod.

A caveat, that sounds very romantic and fuzzy I know, but Kermit, who can rev up sound sufficient to burst eardrums is sitting on my shoulder and singing along, in his mostly monotone voice….. but boy does he have rhythm. His favorite is Aretha Franklin.

Have the small front fence for my super sled glueing up, and also part of my panel trolley. I am too lazy to haul out a 4×8 foot piece of MDF and cut it up tonight. It will be attached to 2 pieces of 3/4" ply to form the back fence. The MDF is for perfect flatness, and adds a little thickness so that I can put in four bolts and have an adjustable fence. And my trolley, which I have already tried, will easily move it from the garage over to the project tables (which double as saw horses, another reason to have them) to be sawed with the circular saw into bite size pieces.

Got into the adjustable fence thing after perusing my FWW DVD (covers the last 35 years). It is slowly becoming a force in my woodworking, you just have to remember to use it. Guess I ought to do a review on it.

So tomorrow will get up and cut up some MDF and glue up the main back fence. And then put the plunge part of my new Bosch router into action, leave the fixed base on the table. Really impressed with the Bosch, the above table bit change and above table height adjustment are awesome, even in my old cheapo table.

I am glad I finally found some good plywood in my stack, thought I ought to be using up the stuff I already had.

Well time to go off to make dinner, now listening to Linda Ronstadt's Greatest Hits Volume 2.

Saturday night music…......


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Some progress on the sled, finished up my "bicyclic panel trolley".*
> 
> I have been busy in the shop this weekend, and during the week for that matter. Made a workshop antic (defined as *making something to prove you could do it when it would be smarter to buy it*) which is a panel handler, best describe as a *bicyclic trolley*. Hmmmmmmmm, that should probably be copyrighted. Also have started on my sled. You know, the *HisAndHersDoubleSurfboard* size thing I have illustrated before in Sketchup.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't know what a Mitred Conure was until I Googled it. Beautiful bird and by the looks of the images is fairly large. I image he is a noisy companion. I can see why you choose the name Kermit.

Sounds like the sled is coming along. Can't wait to see the pictures!

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some progress on the sled, finished up my "bicyclic panel trolley".*
> 
> I have been busy in the shop this weekend, and during the week for that matter. Made a workshop antic (defined as *making something to prove you could do it when it would be smarter to buy it*) which is a panel handler, best describe as a *bicyclic trolley*. Hmmmmmmmm, that should probably be copyrighted. Also have started on my sled. You know, the *HisAndHersDoubleSurfboard* size thing I have illustrated before in Sketchup.
> 
> ...


*lew*
The sled will be somewhat ordinary, as super sleds go, except for size. And of course with a few quirks. As noted before, I do the small stuff on my RAS, so it is only for larger items. The antic item, the bicyclic panel trolley will be more fun.

Kermit is 20yrs old, been with us since before he could hardly stand up. A family member. He is worth at least one laugh every day, pretty good talker, large vocabulary, and very interactive and animated. Never to be ignored. We dearly love him.

Hopefully some pictures of the trolley tomorrow, and in a week or two, the sled…....

Have a good weekend Lew….......

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some progress on the sled, finished up my "bicyclic panel trolley".*
> 
> I have been busy in the shop this weekend, and during the week for that matter. Made a workshop antic (defined as *making something to prove you could do it when it would be smarter to buy it*) which is a panel handler, best describe as a *bicyclic trolley*. Hmmmmmmmm, that should probably be copyrighted. Also have started on my sled. You know, the *HisAndHersDoubleSurfboard* size thing I have illustrated before in Sketchup.
> 
> ...


Hej Jim
I was realy looking forward to see that antic thing on this blog as you said you wood :-(
and instead you come up with a little great story 
that is a beuetyful bird you have there I´ll bett Kermit can some noise the fun way

ceep up the progress i´m looking forward to see what you come up with next time

for the record the dishwasher runs again and i´m aut for shovel snow once more
have a great day and stay safe and tuned
say hello to Sherie I hope she get a good day too

Dennis


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some progress on the sled, finished up my "bicyclic panel trolley".*
> 
> I have been busy in the shop this weekend, and during the week for that matter. Made a workshop antic (defined as *making something to prove you could do it when it would be smarter to buy it*) which is a panel handler, best describe as a *bicyclic trolley*. Hmmmmmmmm, that should probably be copyrighted. Also have started on my sled. You know, the *HisAndHersDoubleSurfboard* size thing I have illustrated before in Sketchup.
> 
> ...


….making something to prove you could do it when it would be smarter to buy it…

yup, I hear that!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some progress on the sled, finished up my "bicyclic panel trolley".*
> 
> I have been busy in the shop this weekend, and during the week for that matter. Made a workshop antic (defined as *making something to prove you could do it when it would be smarter to buy it*) which is a panel handler, best describe as a *bicyclic trolley*. Hmmmmmmmm, that should probably be copyrighted. Also have started on my sled. You know, the *HisAndHersDoubleSurfboard* size thing I have illustrated before in Sketchup.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Seems you are working more at home than on the road. Wasn't it the washing machine that was out recently?I will do my best to post pictures of the trolley today. Maybe some progress pictures of the sled. Then you will have a little light reading for your day off.

*mtkate*
Antics are an old habit of mine, started when I really couldn't afford to buy things when I was in training and did my military service. Especially the last 5 years when I had a few power tools. It is hard to get out of the blood. One thing I did discover however, was that the things I made lasted longer than the things I bought. Its like that little box for my oven thermometer. I surely could have found a cardboard box, or bought a little utility plastic thing. But I'll bet the box, will not only outlive any thing I could have bought, but will do a better job of protecting and storing that thermometer. What doesn't make any sense is the amount of time, and occasionaly materials you can put into something. But most of my antic items use junk box and scrap pile materials.

Here is an oddity, my first power tool I bought was a three in one, orbital sander, power drill, and jig saw. All used the same motor and handles, just different tool adapters. It was made by General Electric, and lasted about 10 years. All metal, no plastic. Tougher than anything I have seen made today. Boy did I get a lot of use out of that.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some progress on the sled, finished up my "bicyclic panel trolley".*
> 
> I have been busy in the shop this weekend, and during the week for that matter. Made a workshop antic (defined as *making something to prove you could do it when it would be smarter to buy it*) which is a panel handler, best describe as a *bicyclic trolley*. Hmmmmmmmm, that should probably be copyrighted. Also have started on my sled. You know, the *HisAndHersDoubleSurfboard* size thing I have illustrated before in Sketchup.
> 
> ...


Hej Jim 
you are right it seems to me that it comes three at a time so I just wait for the next to show up :-(
and I have qeit a few things in the shop there has to be taken care of too but i think they have to
wait a little untill my bench is ready and a new utility bench for the more oily/dirty stoff were i can make
all kind of not woodworking stoff, you know it hard to have a small shop where you have to make
every thing in it. I have seen your blog abaut the new shop lay aut 
the things I have waiting for me is some very old woodworking handtools that I have to restore and some not so old hand powertools that just have to be fixed I just can´t let them go to the dumster in that way
i´m a little collecter you never know when you might have to use those od stoff and I know for sure
if I get rid of some of it next week I have to use it 
and like you I enjoy to have the jurney and use things I have made/restored than if it was a bought 
product

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Working on the sled.......it may be an interesting weekend*

I glued up the back fence. I used an old B&D Workmate to do much of the clamping, but it didn't allow me to sit the fence on a flat surface. The result was not optimum. Tried a little planing and sanding. Nope.

I went out and bought a bunch of miscellaneous clamps, long overdue. I now have about 1/10th of the clamps I will probably need…..(-: .........remembering you never have enough clamps. So cut some new pieces…..the back fence is only 3 inches high…..and this time I can see the glue up will be better, but not perfect.

So I have got to do it…......open the package on my bench top jointer. Now understand, I bought the jointer and planer at closeout prices, you know, Delta cheap stuff. About 4 or 5 months ago. The planer still in the box, the jointer freshly out today. These are not going to be my final planer and jointer. I suspect within a year or two I will replace them and pass them on to my son-in-law. He doesn't know he needs them, yet…..(-:

I plan to use them to build up the shop and make it much more efficient in terms of space, and then I will be able to fit in a better jointer and planer, if that is necessary.

So I am going to practice with the jointer on the first fence, and then move to the better fence. Amazed I did as much as I did today. Finally quit working in the shop about 1730hrs, I normally take Wednesday afternoons off, but today work ended at 1400hrs. So I spent a few hours in the shop, mostly preparing for the weekend.

Now I am relaxing…....Sherie is out teaching a knitting class so I have to make dinner for myself…......not sure what that will be. Kermit and I are listening to Jim Croce as I type.

So the weekend will get me using the jointer, and I should get the sled to a functional status, probably without its miter arms. We'll see what happens…....not too compulsive with hobbies….....don't need it…that is the name of my game with work….....no room for error. Hobbies…......have to be more relaxed….......no deadlines…..no compusions. Right. Never happen with me….........(-:

.........so later…......off to make dinner.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Working on the sled.......it may be an interesting weekend*
> 
> I glued up the back fence. I used an old B&D Workmate to do much of the clamping, but it didn't allow me to sit the fence on a flat surface. The result was not optimum. Tried a little planing and sanding. Nope.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are in for an enjoyable week end, Jim.

Make yourself a good hold down/push stick for the jointer. I just saw a neat one that looked sort of like hand saw handles mounted to the push stick portion. It got your hands up out of the way and the placement/angles of the handles looked like they provided optimal down pressure and forward pressure.

Lew


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Working on the sled.......it may be an interesting weekend*
> 
> I glued up the back fence. I used an old B&D Workmate to do much of the clamping, but it didn't allow me to sit the fence on a flat surface. The result was not optimum. Tried a little planing and sanding. Nope.
> 
> ...


Solid advice from Lew.

Planers and jointers are … just plane (sorry) fun. No two ways about that. I had SO much fun ripping, crosscutting, jointing, and planing my rough 3×11x72" slab of African Mahogany that-well, I was going to say I couldn't tell you, but … you'll soon find out 

Random stuff:

Conures have got some pipes, Boy … but … I love birds.

I used to date a woman who lived in Jim and Ingrid Croce's old house, in San Diego. She was an architectural graphic designer/personal chef to a family worth nearly a billion bux … whose … baby boy (at the time) ... eventually founded the last company for whom I worked. Small world.

I'd also eaten a few delicious meals at Ingrid's restaurant, in the Gaslamp Quarter, in San Diego. A rattlesnake omelette, IIRC. AJ would play, there.

Sleds are just a joy to build, but … more than that … a joy to use. The ONLY reason I don't reach for mine at every crosscut opportunity is that it's big and heavy, relative to my Incra 1000SE, and-because of that-sits farther away from the TS.

Any post-partum (Hawaii) depression? I used to dread Return to Reality


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Working on the sled.......it may be an interesting weekend*
> 
> I glued up the back fence. I used an old B&D Workmate to do much of the clamping, but it didn't allow me to sit the fence on a flat surface. The result was not optimum. Tried a little planing and sanding. Nope.
> 
> ...


Jim there should be some moose tips and wine gravy there somewhere….or some halibut fillets good the gool ole Alaska way…in butter…with fried tatters and onions…with a nice green salad on the side…then a piece of new york cheese cake…with some Alaska blueberry's to top it off…...if this is all to much…i will come and work for food and shop time…lol….....deal…....or maybe some halibut Olympia…with scalloped tatters and some fresh steamed broccoli….......i hope your enjoying the wilds of Alaska..i sure miss it…home to me…grizzman


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Working on the sled.......it may be an interesting weekend*
> 
> I glued up the back fence. I used an old B&D Workmate to do much of the clamping, but it didn't allow me to sit the fence on a flat surface. The result was not optimum. Tried a little planing and sanding. Nope.
> 
> ...


We are all waiting to see that finished sled Jim. I'm sure your experiences in building it will be inspiring and informative to the folks who don't have one.

I am always a little frustrated in that most TS accessories wouldn't work on my Euro saw. For example, it doesn't take dado blades, It only has one miter slot which precludes most kinds of accurate sliding jigs and so on. It does have a sliding table however with a miter fence and clamp in addition to a regular miter gauge. My point here is not that I'm dissatisfied, but rather frustrated by the fact that 90% of the jigs and ideas I get from all the mags and books simply can't be used on my TS.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Working on the sled.......it may be an interesting weekend*
> 
> I glued up the back fence. I used an old B&D Workmate to do much of the clamping, but it didn't allow me to sit the fence on a flat surface. The result was not optimum. Tried a little planing and sanding. Nope.
> 
> ...


Maybe if you used a rabbeted joint on the rear fence,

it wouldn't slip around as much during glue up.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Working on the sled.......it may be an interesting weekend*
> 
> I glued up the back fence. I used an old B&D Workmate to do much of the clamping, but it didn't allow me to sit the fence on a flat surface. The result was not optimum. Tried a little planing and sanding. Nope.
> 
> ...


Hej jim
I hope it was a tasty dinner you got
it seems that you will have some fun
with your new tools in the near
future 
I´m looking forward to se what you come 
up with

can you and yours have a great day

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Working on the sled.......it may be an interesting weekend*
> 
> I glued up the back fence. I used an old B&D Workmate to do much of the clamping, but it didn't allow me to sit the fence on a flat surface. The result was not optimum. Tried a little planing and sanding. Nope.
> 
> ...


Kinda busy this week, sorry for the slow replies, I should be better this weekend….......

*lew*
Fortunately the jointer came with push blocks. I have a pretty good design for one for the table saw with a hole in the handle where you exert downward and forward pressure. Your hand is always higher than the highest point of the saw blade. I copied it from someone else. I have looked at those saw handle ones. I have a design in one of my magazines I believe. I do need some more, especially some thinner ones for smaller material.

*Neil*
It is strange how coincidence seems to work. My sled is intended mostly for large panels and such because I crosscut usually with the RAS. But until I do some more things with the RAS, the sled will cut the miters also.

*Mike*
I saw someone here use the one slot and then a rider along the edge of the saw table. From Italy I think. Can't find it right now. I'll look for it later. Essentially he was using the edge of the table as the second miter slot.

*Dick*
I did pretty well with the last glue up, just slight slippage. I could have clamped it the other direction also, or using a joint would have been a thought. However I think a quick trip throught jointer ought to do it since it is less than 1/32 or so off. Besides, gives me a reason to set it up. Got it degunked yesterday. I am on call today, and just don't have much energy due to the busy week. So I will get at it tomorrow.

*Grizz*
If I ate one tenth of the stuff you mention I would gain 10 pounds. It all does sound good though. I put your comment down here with Dennis since you both commented on the meal…...so I will give you guys a run down…............

*Dennis*
That's for the comments. My dinner was good, but very ordinary. I grilled some hamburgers on the outdoor grill. And I cut up some potatoes into french fry size pieces and baked them in the oven. That is a pretty good substitute for French fries without all the grease. So I had a hamburger with some trimmings. Sherie came home late and ate one of the leftovers, since I made 4 out of a pound of burger. I usually mix in chopped fresh onions, salt pepper, and some spices, like oregano or basil.

Tonight Sherie is teaching another knitting class. So I can either eat leftovers, or conjure up something different. I may make some home made tomato soup. Its a South Beach Diet item I found on the net that is really good. Then I could make a toasted cheese sandwich, probably in my little George Foreman grill….....and…......slip in one of the left over hamburgers sliced down the middle to make it thin…..under the cheese. Little tomato and lettuce, some fresh basil from the Aero Garden, and some flaming hot mayonnaise-mustard sauce I like to make. Yup I think that is what I will do.

So that will fortify me for tomorrow. Hopefully I won't end up working half the night…......................till tomorrow…......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*

*Act 1*
Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.

Decided I wanted to clamp it to my bench or a project table, so I cut out a piece of 3/4" ply, rounded the edges with the router, sanded it, put in recessed holes for 5/16" bolts with Forstner bits, and then gave it a double coat of clear Watco. Watco, always Watco. Then attached it to the jointer. Of course, I had to measure those holes precisely, etc., so that little deal was not instant project. But, it will last the life of the machine.

Clamped the jointer to one of my three project tables. This sled fence is not not short, it is 48" long, so I need 4' on either end of the jointer. There was not enough room to clamp the jointer on my bench, mostly due to the dratted freezer. However, I have climbed on top of those flimsy looking project tables. I calculate they will hold about 400 pounds or more.

Checked the angle on the jointer fence. Mind you, I didn't even adjust it, just screwed it together. *Dead on with my Groz engineers square*. I was amazed. You know, these things, meaning my bench top jointer, as well as my benchtop planer ( still in the box, unopened ) do not have the best reputations. Taped a copy of the speed selection chart to the side of the jointer, taped it good, meaning completly covered with tape. It will be there for the next 5 years, I know how those things go.

So I took a hose from the nearest DC outlet, I have DC hose piped all over the place, and put the end near the dust chute ( going to make an adapter to the jointer later ), and turned it on. First did a practice run on my first sled fence, the one I plan to discard. It would need a lot more than the 1/32" I set it at. That is the first time I ever used a jointer. Fine.

Now to the real sled fence. Checked it again on the RAS table, which is very flat. Yup, it was a little rocky. So to the jointer. Did the bottom and the top.

*Just 1/32" They turned out absolutely flat. Wow was that easy.*

Now I know why you have to have a jointer! I knew I bought that thing for a reason. Although I wasn't certain at the time…....(-:

*Act 2*
OK, not today, probably tomorrow when my mind has had time to get in the groove, leave the stresses of the job behind, gonna rout the grooves on the sled base for the T-track. I ain't gonna take no chances. I am going to hem that router in with clamped on guides.

So at least I can pull the router out of my little cheapo table, and put it in the plunge base.

...............hmmmm. The legs are not long enough, and that router is not gonna come out easy. Had to take the base off, not easy….......well dummy….......the same way I put it in.

....*WHAT WAS I THINKING???*

My cheapo table was designed for small cheapo routers. Mind you it is only the cheap short stamped steel legs that are at fault. Nothing wrong with the fence and the table top, remember, it was even perfectly predrilled for my above the table height adjustment.

Not going to abandon the top. I am going to make a plywood box underneath it with door to remove the router, DC port and connection to the table side DC. I looked at Lowes today, the Bosch table for $170 would still need modification for DC. Not that much better otherwise. Better, but not $170 worth.

For those of you not following earlier, I have above table bit change and height adjustment with the Bosch router I recently bought, much to my amazement. Also know I plan to put a router section in my table saw cabinet. But that is a least 6 months or more down the road. I need a router table to make the stuff for my new shop arrangement. So another project…........

In summary, great results with the jointer, stuff to do with the router. Don't know whether the sled or the router table will take precedence, probably the sled.

*...another interesting, and very fun, day in the shop…you all have a good day too!*

*Alaska Jim*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


Jim,
I know what you mean about salvaging the router table top. When I got my Porter Cable router, it came with a table and fence. Well the legs were too flimsy and the fence just wasn't what I wanted. Remounted the metal router table in my table saw and reworked the fence using the original hardware. Works great now but still needs some sort of dust collection.










Lew


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


I hate to admit it, but I haven't changed much, in some ways, since I was 8. The week before Christmas would always be such a bear for me. I would pass the time by organizing my toy box, making room for the new stuff, pulling out the old GI Joes and setting up the scenarios for their future adventures with the new gear that was due to arrive by the red suited delivery guy with much anticipation.

And now, 30+ years later, I take my new toys down to the shop, figure out what old toys this will replace and how the new gear will work with the old gear and organize the giant toy box for that next milestone of shop time. I, also, am looking for another router table. I bought a craftsman, complete with router, over two years ago. I recently picked up a Ridgid that, also, allows over the table router changes. Had to drill new holes for the T handle, new holes for the proper baseplate fit, and I have to lift the table to get the motor out because the motor is taller and won't just slide under the table to go into the fixed base. So, now, I am leafing through a Wood magazine with Norm Abram on the cover and getting the material list together to build a new router station. Total for wood and hardware should be under a hundred bucks with a future purchase in mind for an after market fence for another hundred bucks.

So I feel your pain and elation Jim. We spend alot of time building things for others. Shop projects are things we build for ourselves. And those moments are fun, because we customize, anticipate the need, sometimes go crazy with features in our designs, but it is our "greedy" little moment, our Christmas day 

Happy Holidays 

David


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


Jim,

You got pics of the assembled jointer? I looked at the Delta before I bought my Sunhill, and I do not recall the fence on the Delta being even 24" let alone 48". What model did you get?

Your router table story is hilarious! Reminds me of my old Wolfcraft. I got stupid to say the least… Oh well… In some ways, I miss that table, in many ways, I am glad I shop built the one I have now…

Hope you have a good weekend in the shop!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


Interesting


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


I'm sure Jim was referring to the fence on the sled, not the one on the planer. After using your router for awhile, you will probably want to build your own router cabinet. I built mine out of very inexpensive materials with frame and panel construction. Pine frame with….something panels, mdf or chipboard. Then painted it. I like it because it has 6 storage drawers and a cabinet under for other routers and fences and stuff. Very handy and very convenient. Plus it was a lot of fun to build with 54 mortises and tenons all hand cut, and hand cut dovetailed drawers. A great way to improve hand or machine skills, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


Sounds like good day in the shop Jim, hope you get another one! I did something similar to Lew but hung my router table on an available wall, with a french cleat.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


*lew*

I plan to put the router in the TS cabinet under the right extension also. But I am not in love with the fence on the router table, so when I build it, I will probably discard the little table, or keep it with another router in it. I suspect it will get chucked, because I won't want to store it considering what little need I will have for it.

*David Craig*
That's it exactly. I have the same feeling of anticipation and play with the shop stuff. I remember putting lights in the shop about 25 years ago, and putting up the old kitchen cabinets and counter top, which gave me all kinds of storage room and work space. And I really remember putting in the sink. Boy did that save a lot goofing around, going in and out of the house, etc. I couldn't put in that sink until I got access to a drain, but with an addition over the garage in 1991, that became possible. I remember running out to buy the TS, got it home and it didn't have a motor. Ran back, they gave me a motor, and I was in business. Then I finally had some safe and wide rip capabilities. The RAS was all I had for 20 years.

And your router table story sounds exactly like mine. Except my flimsy legs are bolted with 8 bolts through a large base with cleats that fits over my old portable stand I built from an aquarium stand. So is a major ordeal to remove the router. Hence I will build new legs in the form of a quick and dirty enclosed structure. It will only take an afternoon at most to do it. Nothing fancy, but it will have better dust control.

*dbHost*
I apologize for my atrocious sentence structure. As soon as I saw your post I edited it so that the references are clear. You are right, my jointer is truly a baby, with a 20 inch aluminum fence, and a 30 inch table, including both infeed and outfeed. I was not planning on buying a planer or a jointer until I redid the shop completely. But at the closeout prices of those things, I thought they would be useful for building cabinets, jigs, etc. Then they could be given away or sold.

The 48" fence is for the sled, and it was too long to use the jointer on the bench, due primarily to the freezer being in the way. I was happy the jointer fence was 90 deg out of the box. Apparently there was problems with that fence, apparently with older versions of this product, however. Didn't see any recent complaints when I did some quick research at home before buying them. They went out of stock very fast after the sale started here in Anchorage. That fence will probably be the weak point on this machine, but so far so good. The machine has good fit and finish, and is quite heavy. The infeed and outfeed tables are very smooth and very heavy cast iron. It was easy to run and adjust. I have not inspected the height of the infeed and outfeed tables relative to the knife, but it worked well to true up the bottom and top of the sled fence.

*a1Jim*
Thanks for viewing, I am sure you got a laugh over my antics…....(-:

*Mike*
I plan to spend some time on the TS and router cabinet combination. But that will be months from now I suspect, although I am not sure of my time table. I want to make a dedicated outfeed table that will hold the sled, cover the motor and belt of the TS to enable good dust collection, and hold saw blades etc. It will have a precision attachment system to align it with the main TS cabinet, with clearance extensions of the miter slots. Then the router will fit in the right hand TS extension, although that will have to be considered carefully because of my shop space, and the central pillar. I suspect the RAS will be moved, and possibly the TS will have a new orientation as well. I am going to have to play doll house with my Sketchup drawing, as per dbHost's suggestion, and figure that all out. I would love to make some hand done dovetails and motise-tenons. But I suspect I will not have time for too much of that with my work schedule. I will have to get the blood and guts of the shop rebuild done in a fairly efficient manner.

By the way, I found the idea for my outfeed table in the FWW DVD archive I purchased. Also found the method for making an adjustable fence for my sled (meaning it will be possible to square the fence without glueing it) I will try to write a review of the FWW DVD unless somebody beats me to it. It is a very good resource.

*Timbo*
My router table top that I build for my TS extension will look pretty much like yours. I don't have any wall space, at least not until I reorg the shop. If I find the TS extension will not allow me to get good access to the router (because of my central pillar and other structures in the shop) I may hang it off the wall once I get rid of some of the old cabinets, and the bench that was built in when I moved here in 1985. I plan to install cabinet height and counter height french cleat over all wall spaces. I will make a partial wall between the garage and the shop. Because that will be a ways off, and the router will get a lot of use building the shop, I am going to make a quick and dirty enclosed temporary base for its present table top.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


hej Jim 
you realy had a great day in your shop with building ,thinking ,get confused ,re-thinking ,confused a little more
found the solutions congrat´s with it and I hope you get many more of them it always great to make something to yourself and the hobby we have (what ever it is)
BUT NO PICTURES you had forced me to read all those words what was you thinking of !!! 

I´M looking forward to see your rebuild shop on the grandtour

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


*Dennis*
Promise some pictures tomorrow, if not late today. Right now…...confusion reigns. Actually I am finding room for the smaller fixed power tools as we speak. Just came to the office to make some labels. So my scroll saw, jointer, and planer are all going on shelves. Later I will make a picture book for you (-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Tool stuff, jointer and router...............*
> 
> *Act 1*
> Today was productive in the shop. I was going to get the baby jointer up and running so I could fix my sled fence glue up, which, really was fairly close the second time. After running some errands, I assembled the Delta Bench Top jointer. You know, the one I bought for about $200 on closeout in September, I think. Got it out of the box for the first time yesterday and removed the glunk. Today I assembled the fence and the guard, fast, no brainer.
> ...


you make me laugh Jim thank´s

dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*

Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.

So this is the story of today in the shop, nothing momentous, but *it was the first time I had used a plunge router*. It is only a couple of weeks old, a Bosch 1617 EVSPK fixed and plunge kit. It works very well, and allows above table bit change and height adjustment, using the fixed base in the router table.

So I took the motor out of the table, and put it in the plunge base. I experimented with it, and figured out how to precisely set the depth. As I said previously, *I decided I would really hem this thing in because I didn't want it going astray on the only decent piece of plywood I had*. So I made a setup using some metal guides I use for the circular saw, and some very carefully measured, cut, and marked pieces of wood, effectively a jig, to set up the position of the cut.

Here is the router set in position, hemmed in by the metal guides, and the wood blocks front and back:










I digress: This is a very large sled, because it is meant to be used for items my radial arm saw can't handle. The RAS is so quick, accurate, and easy, there is no way for the TS to compete with it for ordinary crosscut, but the RAS has a 15" limit.

So back to the story, let me explain what I did to get to this point:

First I scribed the exact position of the T-track slots on the sled base board. Meaning, the center of the initial and end position of the router bit. I used a 3/4" straight bit, 1/4" shank, carbide teeth from a set built by Hickory I bought some time ago, months before I bought this router. They were purchased for my ancient Skil, that subsequently decided to retire on disability. I outlined the edges of the slots also, as a reality check.

I digress again: Now you oldtimers and pros are saying, 'I would just put a couple of marks there, clamp down a straight edge, and go for it'. It is kinda like I do surgery, which is part of my day job. I don't even bother to mark the skin, I just whip out the scalpel and I can make the exact cut I need without even thinking about it. Never crooked, never too short or too long, curved just right….............*but I wouldn't take that kinda chance with my wood!*

Now I have the start and end points, *here is how I made sure the router started where I wanted it to, made the perfect groove, and ended where I wanted it to…........OCD in action*.










There are two items of interest in the above picture.
*First, the board under the clamp. It is the exact width of the router in its normal position, left to right, with the flat part in the back.* This is important, because it makes the router symmetrical, left to right when held in this way. This board also has an exact center mark on the front of it, you can't see it in the photo. I made two of these boards. So they separate the metal guides the exact width of the router. The first thing I do is set those boards on the beginning and ending center marks (the odd board with the hole in it has a mark on its side right next to one of those center marks) and then clamp the metal guides against them. Now I have a channel that will guide the router exactly in the right to left dimension.

I then made the third board, the one with a hole in it, by clamping the router to it, and plunging the bit (any bit with a known diameter will do)to make the hole. The router was clamped so that its flat back side was at the top of the board, as centered as I could make it, and then I drew a line around the rounded part of the plate in front. And then I cut the board down to that circular line. And then I bisected the hole with crosshair lines, easy to do because we know that is exactly a 3/4 inch hole. And I drew them down onto the sides of the board. *So now I have a board that when the mark on its side is at the center of the beginning or ending point of the slot, determines where the router should start and stop.* The top end is used for the start position of the cut, and bottom end is used for the end position. And so I moved the two exact width boards to those positions. Hard to explain, but once you have these boards, you can set the track and the beginning and end boards in a few seconds.

So here is the first slot I made, with the T-track sitting in it:










For the next slot I removed the middle clamp that held the width boards on each end. Just loosened the clamps on the metal guides, and slid the whole mess over to the next slot position and set them up in a few seconds.

Here are all the slots, with the little boards that I have carefully marked and stored with router, the heros of the story….....(-:










And here is a mockup of the sled, still missing some pieces, but coming along fine….......










........*and that Dennis, is the end of the picture book, time to go to sleep…...........(-:*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


Thats some sled cool


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


Now I understand the penchants for perfection and preparation. This should be the king of crosscut sleds!

Lew


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


*a1Jim*
Thanks Jim, it is a very large and unwieldly sled, not to be used all the time. But I thought, with a lot of prompting from people like Timbo and Patron, that I would go the whole enchilada and make a super sled. I have really been slow to get at this thing, but now it is going.

*lew*
This is kinda one super jig. Way beyond anything I have attempted before. I was prompted to add features by LJ's, and I think it was good advice. It wasn't designed for routine crosscuts, because my RAS does that to perfection, and it does them fast. So, I might as well put in some special features and quality to give it some use as a jig platform as well.

Its size will have one virtue, it may hold some jigs for ripping smaller items since it has 25 inches of usable depth. Since I ended up with 3/4 inch ply for the base, due to quality issues, I was able to put T-track in the base. That should make more permanent and precise fixation points. I might cut off some corners to save weight and such, not sure yet.

The miter arms will be outsized also, because there is room. Spent way too much time thinking about this thing, and finally just dove in. It did give me the chance to use a jointer for the first time (even if it is a midget), and fortunately it did the job. And now I got to use a plunge router for the first time. This Bosch has done nothing but impress me.

Fun weekend. Did a bunch of shop organization, even finding room for the jointer, and space for the still unused planer. Sherie and I started uncrating a gift I gave her, for Christmas, Christmas 2008! It is a large climate controlled, let's see…we'll call it a terrarium for orchids. She wanted to get a base for it first, A&C style. So that finally got done, and now we started working on assembling it. She has orchids all over the house, but there are some types that need more exacting conditions. That is what this is for. Sherie should probably be named the Plant Whisperer. She can make anything grow!

*bigike*
This will be very close to the sled you made. I am going to make a blade safety block, and maybe a plexiglas guard. We are obviously following the same general layout. My sled has a little more depth, I think, the reason being that it is primarily for large panels that my RAS won't handle.

Hope my sled looks, and works, as good as yours….......thanks for commenting.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


Sherie sounds like my Mom- she, too, has a green thumb. She always has another order for a shelf/bench (for me to make) for plants she has "adopted". Nothing as exotic as orchids, though.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


1) Watching with awe, admiration, and rapt attention;

2) Did you/will you have to pull permits for that thing, at any point?

3) I thoroughly enjoy the OCD aspects of it. Kudos!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


*lew*
You're lucky, the orchids are way too finicky…......(-:

*DaveR*
I have been thinking about a pulley arrangement, perhaps with power assist…........(-:

*Neil*
I think the dust from the routing exceeded EPA limits for the area, I'm waiting for the wrath of the neighbors….....(-:

You know, if you are OCD, just submerge yourself in the environment, enjoy it, because there are no choices….....OCD does not allow choices…......(-:

*DaveR*
I suspect a majority of structures in this area are built without permits…...........but….........I….........wouldn't do something like that….........government is pretty thin up here….......and that is the way we like it….......

.......leads to innovation…........and super sleds unparalleled….......and Sarah Palin

..........hmmmmmmmmmm…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


Jim, the sled is coming along nicely. It is going to be a challenge to move and store it but it will help augment your daily workout when you carry it around the shop.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


*tom1*
This project has been set aside more than once for some little shop thing. Partly because I couldn't decide what to do. Finally it seems pretty clear in my brain, so the end is in sight. Next I have to make the guides for the miter slots, and I haven't decided for sure how to do them. Have a pretty good idea though.

*Scott*
Yah, it will be a bruiser. I hope to store it in a permanent outfeed table , it would fit in a position just like it sits on the saw. Maybe I can motorize the shelf and bring it up to the flight deck, you know, like in an aircraft carrier…......(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


I love it Jim that´s a picturebook even I can understand not that I need a supersled now
but it have convinst me if I ever wood have a Ts then I promise you I will copy yours and
name it after you
it´s a great looking sled you make. impressive how fast you have addapted the plungerouter
I said to you that you will be happy with it 
I wish we had the oppetunity of above table height adjustment
but if we have it here in Denmark they don´t say it in the advetising for bosch
and now I understand what you need that troley for :--))
great toturial Jim and I´m looking forward to the next book of yours …LoL
Hmmmm that elevatorthing you need I wont be surprized if the next thing you build will be a aircraftcarier like
USS Nemitz or something similar
say hello to Sherie and wish her good luck with the new terrarium from Ærø

have a great day both of you

Dennis


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


Some sled you're making there Jim.

Over kill on accuracy isn't a bad thing, that's for sure.

I think a little structural reinforcement for the Table Saw may be in order though !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


*tom1*
Actually I was thinking about rounding the corners, probably all around. They are just going to get banged up any way. Also angling the front fence corners is normal. Also cut out some handholds, but I think I'll forego waffling it…....(-:

*Dennis*
I am glad you enjoyed your picture book…......(-: The terrarium has been uncrated and the parts brought up stairs to my office. Except for the glass. That we will uncrate in the office. It is quite large and heavy. And the router real is easy to use, fortunately. Will work on the elevator off and on until I know exactly what to do….......(-: Actually I may really look into doing that! You know, never give me a challenge, because then I will try to do it.

*Woodwrecker*
Putting heavier gauge legs on the table saw….....steel reinforcing rods between them…..(-: Actually I am going to build a wood cabinet for the saw, and a large outfeed table with miter guide clearances. I saw a good article in FWW for 2009 (found it on my FWW DVD, actually), but I would do things differently to fit my situation. I really am thinking of a way to drop that sled down into it. Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


While you may not be using that sled a lot, I'm sure it will be very useful for the occasional large projects. I am very impressed with your methodical approach to building it Jim and the fine results so far. I especially liked your approach with the spacers between the guide fences. I have seen jigs with various sized spacers before, but I like yours because nothing has to be constructed, and only requires accurate cutting of the spacers and router mount.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
This was just a logical approach to making sure the router started and stopped where I wanted it to and couldn't wander side to side. I haven't seen jigs for this before, and in fact didnt' go looking for them. I just did it the most efficient way I could that gave me a very predictable result.

One possible caveat about this, your router bottom plate needs to be accurately centered on the bit. Bosch made this claim in their literature that came with the router, and that tipped me off as to how to do it. That way I could just hold the router in a symmetrical way, not with the flat part next to a straight edge, and then just center everything. I suspect the average router comes centered, but if someone is using a custom plate, it might not be, I suppose. This is just a theoretical consideration, I am not sure it is a problem in the real world of routers.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
The other thing this jig depends on is a lot of clamps! But I notice some router experts have very simple tables, and just clamp a fence whereever they need it. Of course in this case, I was clamping to the work piece itself.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


goodevening or shuold I say goodmorning Jim
Yep I thought you wood ) take the challenge
good luck with the installment of the terrarium 
I like orchids but unfortunly they seems to be
eaten by the cats or my swambo kill them I don´t know
how many I have bought but they just seems
to dissapere in the blue :-(
I know that I havn´t made anything yet but
you shuold post your work under projects too
I have seen there is some of the L J who is only
looking at the project pages and I think your
work deserved to be seen of every one who enter
the site

have a great day over there

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I have been reserving the projects section for hobby projects, rather than workshop items. That may be irrational. Perhaps when I am through with the sled, I will list it, and perhaps the measurement tote as projects. Actually the TS switch makes some special points about switches in general. The tote and the TS switch get used everytime I am in the shop.

I will have to get organized and get going here. I am in the office from noon to about 1800 hrs on Tuesdays, but I have other hospital stuff in the morning. And that's where I am about to go…......

........later…...


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Plunge Routing the Sled T-Track Slots......OCD in ACTION!*
> 
> Yesterday I promised DennisGrosen that I would have pictures of what I was doing, a picture book, as it were.
> 
> ...


yes and your troley too just tag them with jiigs, shop things, and the name off it
there is a projectsite for shop items 

have a good day

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*

OK, here is a funny on me.

*My wife was at a quilting retreat over the weekend, and got home yesterday. She gets home, fortunately (-: without a valentine for me, fortunate cause I didn't have one for her. Most often, I make them complete with poetry on the computer, a 2 to 4 hr project.*

Working this weekend, so kinda distracted. Out doing a csection this morning, meaning 0400hrs, it is 0600hrs now. (and by the way gals, I don't know why you call this a man's world, that is the second airline pilot I delivered a baby for in the last 12 months)

So I asked my wife Sherie about the retreat, and inquired about the extension cord I lent her from the shop, one I had made, an 18 footer made with 14 AWG, heavy duty plug, and 4 receptacles in a metal box…..all to code. A little beaten up from use in the shop. She said it worked perfectly, they had numerous devices plugged into it.

*So I retreats to the man-cave…..what can a guy do in a big hurry in the shop, says I to myself.*

*WHY NOT?, every woman has always wanted an extension cord for Valentine's Day, RIGHT?*

So, since I keep a lot of electrical components around, including cord, I make her a brand new shiny, 18 foot long 14AWG extension cord, with bright galvanized metal box, with new white receptacles, and a heavy duty plug…......and label it as *Sherie's Quilting Retreat Extension Cord* on four sides with my handy dandy Brother label maker.

Presented it to her and gave her a kiss and said Happy Valentines Day. It got a laugh….....I hope it got me off the hook….......................(-:

*.......didn't I do good guys?*


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


You're here to tell about it Jim….you must have "done good"


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


You the man.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


Jim, I am sure she enjoyed the extension cord but, to tell the truth, I think she would have appreciated getting a Lie-Nielsen plane more. How about giving her one for Mother's Day?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


*Gary*
Yup, I survived….........I guess that is the measure, and no dents in my head from the rolling pin….....(-:

*ratchet*
Its always so much fun to make great gifts from the shop….......(-:

*scott*
Actually, she gave me a NX60 Block Plane by Veritas for Xmas, and I just asked for the cheaper model. So I have her thinking about tools already….............(-:
Still working on my sled, you know, the one that looks a lot like yours. Didn't get any shop time this weekend, might get a little done today since I take Mondays off when I work the weekend, we'll see….........


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


The big question is "Did your wife think you did good?" 
It is always the thoughts that count and you were thinking good. It is something you made and she will find useful.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


*Greg*
I hope her laugh was a good sign, and she is still talking to me today, so things are looking up….....(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


I don´t think you got her electric )
so you you still have to change a spark or two
glad to see you still alive after that feverreschue
you have to do it better before the hotwater opens 
again
have a great day Jim

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


*notottoman*
Is that related to 'whatever works' ?.........(-:

*dennis*
Recharged the relationship, empowered the wife, and now I won't have to go looking for my extension cord…..(-:


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a very practical and reasonable wife Jim  and that line about your extension cord must have triple meanings in that sentence…

I remember having to go through arguments of this type of nature at one time in my life…

"Happy Valentine's Day" 
"You didn't get me a card did you" 
"Yes I did, I just haven't given it to you yet. You said you wanted to celebrate the holiday tomorrow" 
"Yes, but I didn't mean don't get me a card…" 
"I did get you a card, look, I can give it to you now…" 
"No, don't. I am not in the mood for it now…"

Blah…. Glad your relationship is recharged and your extension cord is right where it belongs 

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
Hidden meanings in my verbiage?............(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


you realy enjoy yourself and a lot of us with all those feverreshues 
I realy want to have your jacket it´s most be its waight worth in guld 
does your have it on year around LoL

I can´t stop laughing

Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


I was thinking it bordered on the impersonal-until, that is, you got to the Brother label-maker part.



A lovely gift, if ever there was one!

Candy is dandy, but a flower has power.
And … how does one put that power to use???

Exxxx-actly!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't dare give my wife anything she could possibly strangle me with. My wife is home now after knee replacement surgery. It's a case of the world's worst patient vs the world's worst care worker/housekeeper. At least by being constantly mad at me for my alleged incompetence she forgets her knee pain. So I am helping in a way, right? lol


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


*Mike*: that's incredibly generous and thoughtful of you. Whipping boy as analgesic. I like it.

Actually, I've been doing a bit of that, myself, lately.

Hope she heels quickly….


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


Incidentally, I usually DO know how to spell "heals." My brain … took a vacation … without me :-(


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


I don´t hope norv see that NBeener ha ha ha

Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


Dennis: that was why I corrected myself


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


You did good, but *I* would have asked for wireless…


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


You did good, but *I* would have asked for wireless…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


*All*
I am failing after a night's work, so I will engage you with appropriate repartee tomorrow, anon…..........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


*Mike and notottoman*
I think she has definitely learned to just put up with my quirks. I also think playing the sympathy card, you know, you were playing while I was working this weekend helped.

*Neil*
If it wasn't that I was making a Valentine on Valentine's day, in time to be a Valentine present…......I would have painted the box pink as well….....truly personalized…......(-:

*mtkate*
Thanks for vindicating my gift, and I will start working on battery operated sewing machines for next year's Valentine.

*dennis*
Actually, Sherie say the humor in the thing, so that was what really saved the day…..................


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Valentine's Day Rescue.........a solution from the man-cave*
> 
> OK, here is a funny on me.
> 
> ...


) good for you my friend

Goodmorning Jim have a nice day

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*

Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........

*Pared down the width of my sled from 48 to 44 inches*..........more about the reason for that in later entries. *Then I put the angles on the little fence*......I never know whether to call it the front or the back fence…......furthest from the operator.

Well, goofing around with setting the blade angle on the TS I came in contact with the extension fence supports that came with my Vega fence, and got a minor though irksome cut. *Love the fence, hate the supports. They are very sharp mild steel.*

So out came the huge rasp, and I filed down the corners and the edges. I am not quite ready to make an extension table. There will be an intense planning process there…....more later. So I said, I need a place to put my push sticks, calibration block for the Wixey, and the wrench that I occasionally use to remove the guard.

*So I made a tray, out of warped 3/4 inch ply and some junk MDF for the rim to keep things there*.

Most of the stuff I need for the saw is low profile, including the push blocks, so the fence will pass right over it. Now instead of sharp objects, I have a tray to hold stuff, untill I make the real extension. The TS cabinet will have drawers, a router table, etc.

*So spent a couple of hours in the shop, and got some worthwhile things done*.....some project stuff, some temporary things for protection and utility.

*Thinking about the old tools, the RAS and the TS, I almost think of them in a personalized way. Kinda goofy. They are old friends.*

Like Kermit, my 20 year old Mitred Conure. He plucks his breast feathers, he is not pretty. And neither am I. We are old in our life cycle. The saws cannot express feelings or talk. But Kermit, that's a differnt story.

*Of course, Kermit talks to me, and sometimes he makes sense.*

As I was changing clothes yesterday after work, and, like I always do, I put him on the exercise machine in our large bedroom, looking out a giant 13 foot window onto the back yard. I call it the Big Sky whenever I sit him there. A wonderful crab apple tree lives in our back yard, probably about 40 years old. We always leave some fruit on it for the Bohemian Waxwings that come every winter to dine on the frozen apples. And much to my surprise the Waxwings had arrived.

Kermit becomes animated, and excitedly blurts out *'Birdies'*, in his unbelieveably loud and piercing voice. Never heard him say that before. Unreal.

Do our tools talk to us. No. But somehow I think they have personalities, after long use. Friends like Kermit…...

Guess I am hopelessly romantic….......


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


For those of you who got a bit bogged down in the text, here's the video version of Today In The Life of Jim and Kermit:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


Hi Jim. Since you have an RAS, I wondered if you have ever considered using it with your router so you could do overarm routing? You would need some kind of attachment bracket, but there are probably ideas to be found on the net.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


Jim,
My tools always are talking to me. We all know the sounds of their different voices and when something just isn't right- too lose, too tight what ever- they tell us. I guess the key is to just listen.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


*Neil*
That bird looks just like Kermit, when he was 6 months to a year old. Of course Kermit is almost 20 years now. Kermit is half again as big, a whole order of magnitude louder…...if he really squawks he would pin and distort most mics set that close. First, birds never talk when you want them to. And they won't shut up when you want them to be quiet. That young bird knows a few words but probably has no concept of their meaning. Kermit uses words to get someplace or get something, or to greet you. Sometimes when Kermit is in a car, and he did it consistently when we got in the motorhome, he would do what I call going through his repertoire, which now would probably be 50 to 100 phrases and words, some repeated in different inflections. He would utter every phrase or word he ever spoke one right after another, and he would do so with near full volume, so that the noise of the motorhome wouldn't drown him out. He would do it while sitting on top of the steering wheel in the motorhome, watching the world go by, and shuffling to keep on top when you turned the wheel.

He will bow on command and play dead on command. We can get Kermit to say certain phrases that we have associated with hand signals, that was Sherie who did that. So when visitors leave, we get him to say goodbye by waving in a certain way. Although he says goodbye to me as soon as he sees me in my jacket, or even dressed up for work. When Sherie comes home, and opens the door from the garage down in the stairwell she yells 'Hi Kermit', and he yells out 'Hi Mommy'

When I get him up from his sleeping cage this morning, I will say 'good morning Kermit', but he will probably say 'Whatcha doing, huh?' When he wants to go to his sleeping cage, which he routinely does at 700 to 730 PM, he starts saying 'Go nigh-night' over and over again loudly until you take him. When he wants to come to me he says 'goto Daddy'. But if he wants to go from me to Sherie he also says 'goto Daddy'. He has generalized the phrase to mean changing locations. I could go on for pages talking about him and his mannerisms.

The point I am making, is that he does not just 'parrot back' what we say. He uses phrases to accomplish things, and will answer us with different words than we say to him.

I think that video is someone's 'baby pictures'. They are enamored with the cute little bird. He could be older, but if so, he is not an accomplished talker. If he is the age I think he is, then they are going to find out they have a whole different animal in about a year or two from now.

I suppose I will have to get a video camera one of these days. Another damn gadget….............


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


*Mike*
That is an interesting concept. Seems to me that their was a gadget that you used with the RAS motor turned so that the arbor is down, and you used it in freewheeling mode to flatten surfaces. Actually, you can put a chuck on the back end. Then put that end down, and attach a drum sander, or a router bit. I have done that. Then you can use it in freewheeling mode, or as an upside down router table. Because you can set that motor in any position, it makes for a large number of possibilities, including dadoes, which can be done in a quick and dirty way with the standard blade, or a dado set.

Whenever their is something awkward that needs to be done, I think of the RAS due to that flexibility. I am sure you were thinking of thatTorque Workcenter that degoose has blogged about….......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


*lew*
I listen to my tools. It is surprising what a different sound both my TS and RAS have on 220V. The TS does not sound anything like it did 6 months ago. It used to rumble and vibrate a bit. Now with 220, new link belt and machined pulleys, it is quieter, no vibration, and just emits a higher pitch whine.

We spend so much time with those tools, that we start talking back to them, I know I do…............and sometimes with some very colorful language….........(-:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


*Jim*:

Laudably, you took the bait.

As the Godfather to a blue/gold macaw and an African Gray (still in San Diego), I knew the bird in the video was a functional illiterate.

I calculated that your paternal instincts-primarily those of pride and puffery-would take over.

So … yes … a video is indicated, here!

The Gray does the repertoire thing, too. Around sunrise, he'll do his R2D2 clicks and whistles, sing "Happy Birthday," and a laundry list of other speech pathology exercises. I taught him to whistle the theme from "Andy Griffith." He's overtaken me on that one.

He, too, uses context-appropriate language. It's somewhere between amazing and scary, I'nt it?

Since the Gray came on the scene, though, the macaw has become quite reticent. He'll still utter the occasional "goodbye" and "There's NO REASON for that," but … he's rather put off by the smaller, and-frankly-cuter winged upstart.

We had a Conure come stay with us … eons ago … while his person was on a trip. The decibels reached by that guy boggled the mind, and liquified the internal organs. Your eardrums must be made of Kevlar.

We had cockatiels. They went with us when we'd take the Airstream motorhome places, in Upstate New York. Motorhomes are just wonderful for the acoustics of those all-too-frequent inexplicable ear-piercing shrieks!

So … yeah … please … video. I'd like to meet Kermit.

Birds: it's like having a child that never grows up


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


Man all I can say Jim is that bird must be Scottish he's so clever.well done my friend Alistair


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


*Neil*
You old rascal you…......................yes perpetual 2 year old.

*Alistair*
Yes, definitely scottish, and it figures he would have inherited my Fraser Clan heritage from my father's mother. The heritage has been traced back, since the clan system makes it so easy.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


Hej Jim
Kermit is qeit clevere than I expected from the first time you mention him
thank´s for those small storie´s abaut him he is qeit entertaining

sorry to hear that you have to cut your sled did the devil run with one of the measures ?
like measure one cut twice :-(
I can´t belive that it most be something ells for what I saw on your picture off it
it was looking qeit good and empressive and from your blog it seams to me it was dead on
but what do I know ( as we said here what does farmers know abaut sliced cucumber with vinegar)

of course tools talk to you, maybee you don´t hear them when they are new to you but after a while
you learn how they talk (it´s like learning a new language ) and when you had used the tool many
years you can feel asap when there is something wrong , don´t sounds right / don´t cut right /feeling unsafe
somehow / excacly the sameway as you know how the beloved is not in the mood to hear our excuses
for buying new tools or that we have forgotten something importen in there eyes etc.

Dennis


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


Neil.
Man, you crack me up!
I can't believe I watched that stupid bird for almost 3 minutes…. LOL


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some work on the sled, and Sharp Objects......ouch...........*
> 
> Recovering from a week, and last weekend, of hard work. Finally got out to the shop today. Mid afternoon. The job stress and my age makes for many days of recovery….........
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Yes, Kermit has been a family member for 20 years, so I am very used to him. Still in good health, had his yearly physical recently. They draw blood and do all kinds of things to check him out.

I cut the sled because I came up with the idea of how I was going to store it. 44 inches is easier to build around than 48 inches. It didn't need to be that wide in any case. The depth of over 24 inches was more important. But you have to wait until the storage is fully idea is fully worked out, and is built…......no more hints…......(-:

Yes, I am going to take a nap, and then go talk to my tools. See if I can get in a little more work on the sled.

Later….....

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Still working on the sled.........some progress........*

*Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*

All 6 of them. Not as simple as one would like. I am not gluing the fence down, I am making it removable for additional items or replacement. These are 3 inch carriage bolts. Nuts on the top of the fence for easy accessibility. Carriage bolts because you can tighten the nuts without holding the bolt. Rudimentary.

I made one bolt tight with 5/16 inch hole on the end, since the bolts are 5/16, and the rest are 3/8 inch to enable adjustment. I should have made them all 3/8 inch, the tight hole was hard to negotiate and needed some enlarging.

*The origin of the problem is the countersinking both top and bottom.*

And then secondarily drilling the main hole. Hard to get everything to line up over a distance of nearly 4 inches. I accomplished it, with careful measurement and an assortment of drill bits….......shhhhhhh…..and a bit of filing. I knew enough to start the task early in the morning.

So it is done. I have also finished the main fence, the sled base and the short…......er…....call it the small fence with a couple of coats of clear Watco. *The small fence will be installed tomorrow morning with 4 lag bolts. Not likely I will ever have to move it or replace it.*

To align the sled fence, I just used my Vega TS fence, which aligns perfectly with the miter slots, and a large square. But of course I will test it, and because it uses bolts, I can adjust it. In fact, there was the slightest bit of cupping in the fence, so using one of my new Bessey clamps I pulled it right and adjusted the 6 bolts*...........that's why there are six bolts. Allows for maximal adjustment. OCD.*

But I skipped a couple of steps. When you are working, and are OCD, things take time.

On Tuesday, I think that was the day, I put on

*the rails (slides, whatever you call them that slide through the miter slots). Formed of a sandwich of 1/8 inch hardboard slightly less than 3/4 inch wide, and 3/4 inch wide aluminum bar.*

Spot glued them together with Super glue.










Then glued them in place on the sled base again with super glue, after aligning the sled with the Vega fence. Then did a little filing, a little center punching, and they are near perfect.










*The rails are fixed in place with wood screws through countersunk holes in the aluminum. Paste waxed the table saw and silicone greased the miter slots, and took the silicone grease off the next day and put on paste wax. Silicone is a no-no on the table I found out. Pretty smooth now, though.*

Wednesday, I installed the T-track. OCD strikes again. I plan to use these T tracks for all kinds of things…...this sled is meant to be a jig platform among other things. I didn't use slots, they can develop wear patterns …... DaveR …....pointed that out. But I am using 3/4" ply…...nahhh….0.7 inch ply. After routing for the T-track, I had about 0.3 inch of wood to use. I might use wood screws and even a little glue, but the latter would affect my ability to repair a wear item. Flat head machine bolts and countersunk nuts to the rescue. Tedious, 5 per T-track, but you are really going to have to do something strange to dislodge that T-track. All kinds of calculations and measurements.

So there you have it, tomorrow put the far fence in, make the kerf, and test and adjust the alignment. Then make the miter arms. The miter arms ought to be fun.

The sled, small fence not yet installed, but ready….......










The small fence…......










When the sled is done, I am going to make some router table modifications, and then I have to make a quick and dirty computer cart.

*And then I am going to make the world's most useful and interesting outfeed table, and the TS right extension router table.*

......sounds like a lot of fun…...........


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


Good progress. Nice looking sled so far…


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


Jim, great writeup. You are about 3 hours ahead of me and my efforts to finish up. I used a piece of 4' angle iron to persuade my slightly cupped fence to straighten up. I think the cup happened during the glueup of two 1×4 oak boards. I really like the hardboard and aluminium runners. I used a pair of Jet steel runners I bought at a 1/2 price sale a Rocklers. They are not full length, and are really miter bar replacements, but I'll live with it for now. They are just screwed into the base. I noticed you have not cut your kerf. You are smart to have six adjustment bolts. You can only really align the fence once the kerf is cut.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


I love it!! Engineering to the nth degree!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


*dbHost*
Thanks, I am really pretty slow with this one, but it is a tool…......you know…..got to have good tools….....

*davidroberts*
Actually didn't have too much cup, but I didn't like it. Just the slightest bit of torque on the clamp brought it in line. The 6 bolts were the item here, but quite a bit of work. My fence is two pieces of 3/4 ply and a 1/2 inch piece of MDF, truly a bunch of riff-raff. But seems to be going OK. Understand the angle iron, got that as the main member on my table saw switch…........yah….a real anomaly, Details
...and the final…....Appearance

*lew*
Ah shucks Lew…....................(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


hej Jim
after I have read and bringing my brain up to date with other sledges
I can only say yours look great so far
and I realy preciate that you still make picturebooks )

and from another blog I will hold you up on the promize if I ever get to Anchorage 
say hello to Sherie and have a nice weekend both of you

Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


*Jim*:

You could write the phone book, and I'd hang on every word 

Nice progress!!

A bit of caution, though, and I would ASK others to confirm or debunk my understanding, here:

"Never use silicone-based wood cleaning products on your precious wood finishes!
Silicones impregnate the wood fibers and can prevent the wood from accepting a new finish. It keeps wood from breathing… so over time the finish will develops cracks.

It is almost impossible to refinish wood that has been treated with silicone! Attempting to apply a new finish to an apparently clean surface filled with silicone wax will create a surface with pinpoint spots or craters and fisheyes where the silicone residue has rejected the new finish. You must remove all silicones before doing any type of restorative work!

To remove silicones from a wood surface, use a cloth dampened with turpentine and sprinkled with powdered laundry detergent. Rub the surface of the wood in the direction of the grain to wash the finish. Change cloths frequently to prevent the dirt and silicones from being redeposited on the finish."

You said you used silicone grease in the miter slots. I use paste wax.

Folks????


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Yes, made you another picture book. Nothing much exciting going on otherwise. Hopefully a quiet weekend with some shop time.

*Neil*
Thanks for the words about silicone. I didn't use a spray, it was a stick used for drawers and such. *I have removed it from miter slots and edited the blog post to reflect that. Don't want to let anyone go astray.*

It is not on any of the wood on the sled. *But it might get on other pieces of wood run over the saw bare.* I think I have read something like that also. Whew saved by Neil and the LJ's forum, thanks again Neil…........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


*All*
Was going to add some general comments about the construction process of this piece, but I think I will use that stuff to pad another blog post later today or tomorrow…........(-:

My problem is that every time I add something the creative possibilities get reviewed by my OCD brain, and I think of 10 other things. It's lots of fun.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


It will be fun to see the sled finished. You are definitely taking the right approach on this Jim. In order for it to do precise work it has to precise itself. All the time spent on making it will be repaid with accurate work on your projects.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


*Mike*
Thanks. I need to get back in the shop, but I am baby sitting my bird Kermit to keep him out of the cleaning ladie's way. He hates the vacuum cleaner and squawks something fierce, it's barely tolerable when he is going full blast.

I am in the process of drilling the holes for the screws for the little fence. Downsized my lag bolts, got worried about splitting the wood. The smaller ones I found are some left over stainless steel things from some project or another. They are just the right size.

So hopefully will make some more progress today.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


Buckle up, Jim.

In theory … there might be some high water heading your way :-(

ps: I may have actually heard Kermit….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Still working on the sled.........some progress........*
> 
> *Today I got up pretty early and put the bolt holes in the main fence for my sled.*
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Will try to get a blog out tonight. If you think you hear Kermit again, let me know, because I can't imagine what the neighbors are hearing….....(-:

Reminds me of a summer day many years ago, like over 20 years. Sherie's handicapped daughter Mychelle, my son Chris, and I were doing some fool thing, and Mychelle starts screaming over and over at the top of her lungs, because we were chasing each other and stuff. We had the door to the front porch open, and people over one block away called the police, afraid that something terrible was happening. Of course when the police came, we acted totally innocent, as those it were some one else…........kids….....and birds…......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*

*Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*

I am now ready to use it to make my quick and dirty temporary router table modifications, and then make the miter arms. Need the router table fixed to do that. First a couple of pictures, to make the explanation easier….......

..........sled from the back…......










........sled from the front, the operating position…....










*So let me digress.*

I know I should have taken a picture of this, I blew it…......

*If you notice, instead of a closet rod for the handle as I initially planned, serendipity intervened and as I hunted for the piece of closet rod I had somewhere, I stumbled upon this piece of railing for a stairway.*

Perfect. Better than the rod. So I pulled out my *Oshlun 8 inch bargain dado set*, used only once before on some ZCI's, and dialed iin a very tight fit for the vertical piece of plywood, and eyeballed the center, it turned out to be adequate, and pushed it through with 2 pushblocks. Looked at the dado.

This is hard to believe, I had only used it on MDF before with good results, but that was not a good test. Not only was this dado perfectly square, but all surfaces actually looked like they had been polished. *If there is a better dado set out there, it must be that you can see your reflection in the bottom of the dado.* There is nothing I could do to those surfaces to make them better, and this was a low priced bargain dado set. Wow. Bought this on the advice of a LJ review. Read them reviews, gals and guys.

So back to the story…...........

*So I did the glue up for the handle support and bury block, rounded and sanded it because it sticks out a little from the back, and will easily get damaged, and I will brush up against it.*

I am finishing everything with clear Watco, but I used a little medium walnut on the handle. I attached the handle-buryblock assembly with two lag bolts into the fence, no glue. I thought of four, but it is pushed against the base, so even as the fence gets cut higher, it will still help to hold it together because there is no motion possible in the up down direction…......just speaking of forces of course. *So except for the rails, no glue anywhere, on purpose for maintenance. But of course, then my fasteners have to be robust, and they are.*

Here is a little more detail of the handle assembly…...










OK, now to the calibration. I had actually done a quick and dirty calibration yesterday, you know, make a cut and flip it over and compare, that's how I did the initial calibration, after making the initial kerf.

*So I get out my 6 inch try square, use it all the time, I should put a ring in my nose to hang it from*.......

by the way the measurement tote is used literally constantly…..and start putting lines where the fence is now…....

*What is this?, the fence is off angle in the verticle.*

D--. I already jointed this thing. Get the jointer back out, easy deal, recheck the jointer for everything, reread the internet explanations of how to use a jointer. And did this and that, and figured out I moved too fast. Moved real slow, perfect right angle. Whew. *Neophyte in action.*

*Put the fence back on. Do a 5 cut test. Off 0.003 to 0.004. Adjusted…redid the 5 cut….and got just about 0.001…....not worth changing. By the way, all this stuff about alignment comes from LJ's.*

So now my sled is functional. I can use hold-downs and even do 2 foot rips. All that is left is to install the stop block T-track, and make the miter arms. But that will wait for the router table quick and dirty mods, and *then on to my utility computer cart for the office….......that started this whole venture into hobbyist woodworking*.

My next blog item is some philosophy, and this blog got so long, decided to make two entries….......


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


Sweet looking sled, Jim!

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


*Lew*
Thanks, I have had so much help on this thing I will never remember to thank everybody. But it has been a lot of fun…...........


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


good blog , jim .

were learning ,
and appreciate the help !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


*patron*

'tis all relative….....I need about a hundred times more help than you. Thanks for your suggestions, *I now remember you were the one to push me to do the miter arms…..Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.*

Missed you in the list, but I haven't forgotten. So many people have helped, makes it a lot of fun.

Hope you are doing well….....

Jim


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


This looks really good, Jim. I am sure John Nixon would give it his seal of approval. 

Using the railing was a good idea too, by the way. Just another reason to not throw any scrap piece of wood away since invariably we will find a use for it down the road.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


*Scott*
Thanks for the comments. That piece of railing, it was about 12 inches long, I almost threw it out a dozen times. You just never know. I am trying to make it look a lot like your sled. Appreciate the comments and your blogs that inspired me….........


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


Great Jim! I see you found some good plywood to use, looks like a super addition to the shop.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


*Very nice Jim,

It turned out great.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
Yes, I found one piece of decent plywood. I am chewing up that old plywood pretty fast at this and that. The base of this thing had to be level, though, so I had to be choosey. Still have to make the miter arms, but that comes after a quick temporary router tabel fix.

*Dick*
Miter arms left, and the T track on top of the fence, and a stop block or two. I already used that T-track in the base for a holddown point. Thanks for following.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


*Jim*:

I shall now delete all pictures of, and references to, my crosscut sleds.

Expect a call from the good people at Webster's. They're going to need pictures, to update their newest dictionary entry.

That, Good Sir, is functional furniture. I don't know HOW I would do it, but I would use it for rips, too, if I could.

Yours is a textbook example of that famous Abe Lincoln story: Mr. Lincoln, if you had eight hours to cut down a stand of trees, how would you proceed? Mr. Lincoln: I'd spend seven hours sharpening the saw.

For an OCD guy, you don't have ADD. You sat back, did your homework, consulted your 'experts,' and built a sled that anticipated potential pitfalls, finding ways to avoid them.

It's cool. It's racy. It's elegant. It's great!

Curiosity, though: are you going to put a (lexan or other) windshield atop that bad boy?

Also, it may be worth your while to consult a structural or marine engineer. I'm guessing that transom will support a 5HP Briggs & Stratton outboard, but … no harm in knowing for sure


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


hej Jim
that is one hell of a sled 
you need a crane to lift it of the Ts
and I´m with Neil consider a plexiglass 
sheild to cover the blade maybee even 
one with dust colection that wood bee
awesome

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


*Neil and Dennis*

Just back from the opthalmologist and still have blurry eyes. Neil, I don't know how you do this, I feel for you.

So first, if you look carefully, you will see verticle grooves (dados) in both fences near the saw kerf. I think I will use a MickyD style guard, a three sided 3/16 inch Lucite Tough guard. This hinges, however, on dust collection. And it is also about guards and splitters. And it is related to dust collection when the sled isn't used.

And I will now give you a verbal sneak preview…...go make some popcorn…....this is a long preview (-:

I have made it a blog entry, here is the link….....

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/14150


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


The sled looks great Jim and I really like that handle. It is elegant and looks comfortable to use. Congratulations on the successful sea trials and necessary corrections. This sled will need a magnificent name. Have you thought of one yet?


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sled mostly Done, Fence Calibrated, Dado Set in action......busy shop weekend.*
> 
> *Yesterday and today I got the little front fence installed, the push handle-blade bury block assembly constructed and installed, and the fence calibrated.*
> 
> ...


*Mike*
Thanks for the handle comments. If I had found my original closet rod piece, it would have never happened. But I found this old piece of railing first, I believe it is about 25 years old, (never throw away a piece of wood), and I instantly recognized it as the solution. And it is absolutely comfortable and appropriate. In fact, since it is designed as a hand hold, it would make sense. Serendipidy, not planning got me that one.

It had never crossed my mind to name it. I'll have to work on this. My benchtop downdraft table, the one with the interchangeable top panels, either with or without holes, is called Dusty. Really original…..(-: And by the way he is in heavy use.

Ok. I will work on this name thing. By the way, the sled has a bunch of stuff to still go on it…...I finally dreamed up my sled travel limiter as I drove home from work tonight. Figured out a simple solution. It is the item that prevents the sled from moving forward more than is necessary, meaning when the middle of the blade is at the back fence. I may make that tomorrow, it will be simple and fun, and make a good blog item. There are certain features I wanted it to have, and I solved the issue simply.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*

*Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.

1) *Splitter*. I have ordered Incra microsplitters, the ones with a metal skeleton, and they are in the mail. That will be my splitter solution. I agonized over this a long time, but if I don't like something about them….....I will engineer something better along the same lines and build them….....many virtues to having a ZCI (zero clearance insert) mounted splitter…...(-: ZCI's are a snap to make, and modify. Thanks to the reviews on LJ's about this splitter.

2) *Guards*. Guards are high on my list of essentials. I never do a rip without one. Never. But I used that sled without a guard, because I am not using it in production mode, and they have a much better safety profile. Much like my radial arm saw.

But the sled will get a guard, most likely a three sided guard that will be pretty safe, and will tend to trap dust.

Now comes the complexity because there are contingencies.

I am going to build a guard for when I am not using the sled that is an overhead mobile guard, meaning multiple mounting points. If my new idea works it will not need dust control integrated with it. With 2 or more mounting points, and there are a bunch of designs out there describing how to make it sit in place. Like my lamps on my central pillar, you do not need an extremely robust mounting system, because you can place it on a different mount that doesn't interfere with the workpiece, and it does not need a long reach.

3) *Dust control*. With a contractors saw there is this large open area in back. How to control dust?.........make a containment box…......and that is my secret weapon…......the outfeed table, or better put, the outfeed cabinet. It will work even with miter cuts. And be a detachable part of the overall TS cabinet, the TS cabinet will also include a router table in the extension. So with dust contained, including revisions to the other slots in the main TS cabinet, *there will be a strong negative pressure in the saw cabinet*, at least with my DC, which I find pretty impressive for what I paid for it.

*So once you have strong negative pressure, how to use it to collect the dust near the blade.*

Any dust coming through the kerf in the ZCI will of course be trapped. And here is the thought….......

*Why not a dust port in the ZCI, which should probably be a slot?*

Lot of wasted space on that ZCI. If you are using an overhead guard it will contain the air flow, and perhaps (the contingency) trap the dust. Same with the sled. You don't need a full slot in the sled, just a series of holes, which, as they pass over the ZCI will become subject to the suction.

4) *Sled Availability.* I narrowed my sled to 44 inches, it was designed at 48 inches. 48 inches is awkward, if you are trying to house it, because about 48 inches is a good cabinet size looking at sheet goods. So I cut it back.

*I am going to house the sled in the outfeed table, with a pivoting sub-cabinet that makes it line up with the TS and you pull it out*, hence it needed to be narrower.

*I want the turn over to be about 30 seconds with minimal physical effort to change from normal to sled usage.*

And all this will be the subject of an *LJ Mentored Project* that ought to create a lot of interest and input.

I sure hope this creates some interest, because I am sure I am going to need your help….....


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*
> 
> *Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.
> 
> ...


I think instead of a slot in the ZCI, a few holes in the wider section may work better. Maybe located nearer the end where the blade is moving down into the insert. Just a thought.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*
> 
> *Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.
> 
> ...


*Lew*
This is one of the issues, slot versus holes, where to put them. ZCI's are easy to make, so I will make a bunch of blanks and experiment. Wow….....you were fast on this, you are a fast read. I will be depending on a lot of input….....thanks Lew.

I hope everyone will have fun working with this….......

Of course, next comes some Sketchup stuff, unfortunately, probably about 2 weeks from now…....a bunch of call duty coming up. And I have the temporary router table and the computer cart to do. But I seem to be on a roll right now….....we'll see…..


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*
> 
> *Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Jim, I thought the computer cart and the router table were all going to be incorporated into the super sled. I suppose that means that I should not hold my breath on waiting for it to be a "hopper" as well 

Glad you are making progress and sounds like an amazing contraption. Kudos to you for taking a sled farther than any man has gone before…

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*
> 
> *Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
You are a devil, you, we'll see how it goes. If you have any suggestions, please help out. You are a very practical guy like me, having watched you for a while…......please chime in. I like your stuff.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*
> 
> *Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.
> 
> ...


Good observation Jim, my mom used to say that she thought I was possessed until I turned 8  At this point, I am just admiring your ingenuity. Honestly, I would have just made a sled, but yours…wow! I find myself singing Secret Agent Man every time I look at it.

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*
> 
> *Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.
> 
> ...


*David*
The sled does work well as is, and will be put to use immediately prior to doing the final embellishments, meaning the miter arms, T-track on the fence, and stop blocks. Those may wait a bit. I may get to the stop block before the miter arms. This morning, if I have a little time, will start on the temporary router table mods. Then I am ready to build the miter arms when I want to.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*
> 
> *Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.
> 
> ...


It is strange Jim, but it seems a lot of people out there get more fun from building jigs and other shop made tools than actually turning out projects. I think I might be in the same boat. Perhaps it's more of a challenge to make something that can make something rather than just making something.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*
> 
> *Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
I have an excuse, I am a neophyte to the hobby part. But I always knew the shop would be at least half the fun for me. What the heck, it is still part of the hobby. But I actually know what I will build for my first hobby project, if I ever get there….............

In the mean time, just having a good time….........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *A new LJ Mentored Project......Integrating my old saw and the Super Sled into the Shop*
> 
> *Put on your thinking bonnet*, because this is all interrelated stuff. If this seems complex, it is, mostly because there are contingencies based on performance, and I built my sled with these things in mind. Things like splitters have nothing to do with the sled.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
I think it is just the frustrated engineer part of me….......thats what I started out to be. So now I can pretend…......(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*

Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.

But *my sled has an unusual future, it has to fit smoothly into a sled garage in the outfeed table*, and then disappear…....another item on my todo list…..........

So *the sled travel stop had to be removable*. Niki had a stop he just swiviled at the edge of the sled, but my sled does not fit the confines of my saw table top. Most crosscut occurs on my RAS, dedicated to the task. But my sled needs to be large, to take care of the situations the RAS cannot handle, a crosscut over 15 inches, and increased width. So *I made an easily disabled stop, so that it wouldn't protrude when I stored the sled*.

I digress, in a minor fashion:

I found one glitch with my bury block, it was a fraction of an inch short, or really, too high. So I added an addition to the sled base just under the bury block….......










That is important, because at the stop position I selected, when the blade is at maximum height cutting an item needing that height….....that should be the limit of the travel of the sled. And the blade should not protrude anywhere. So the little addition to the base solved the problem.

Back to the stop, I needed it to be disabled when I stored the sled, meaning, nothing jutting below the bottom surface of the sled base, I think, for obvious reasons. Can't have some big bumpy down there increasing the height of the sled garage, or making the travel uneven and unsmooooooooooooth. And I wanted to be sure I knew that the stop was engaged, with a glance.

So here is *the disabled view of my stop*.........










......the sled is *beyond the stop block, and the stop has been placed upside down in its disabled position*. You see red…............

And here is the *enabled view of the stop*..............










........the sled has not reached the stop point, and the stop has been placed in its usual position, and you see green.

And here you see beneath the scenes, with the stop in its usual position, and the stop block on the saw table is apparent, *the groove in the stop block, exactly mirrors the stop, to make the stop solid and so there are no unusual forces*............










Finally, here is* the stop, engaged with the stop block*..........










*The stop point is solid and unequivocal.*

Now I would like to say this is all wonderful, but let me tell you, *it is hard to make big holes with a forstner bit and a hand drill in plywood*, and I have a real brute of a hand drill. I wish this would have been easy to manipulate to my drill press.

Well it works, but the holes ain't perfect. *But….....IT WORKS FLAWLESSLY…....even if you can't see the flaws….so I guess it is unimportant…........(-:*

A revisit or two….............

.........the measurement tote….....filled to the brim and used constantly….........in this project and all others…......










......and here is the sled with its T-track atop the fence waiting for the stop block system…....now that is a whole new story, and *my Incra 18 inch precision measurement tools on the sled*........also used constantly…...










....*see the review by GaryK for the 12 inch set, because that's why I bought it*.....

Review

......so that's where I am. Got a few things done this weekend even though I was working. And also, I have most of the router table mods done too….......

Later…....

Thanks for viewing….

Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


Ingenious solution, Jim. Why am I not surprised?!

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


*Lew*
You are always first out of the starting blocks. Thanks for looking, I like doing different stuff, and I know that's what you are about too….......

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


Talk about the simple solution being the best. What a great idea!

I don't have one, incidentally (????), but know that there are drill guides for hand-held (corded or cordless) drills that can give you a much easier shot at a big forstner hole.










Also … I know the sled would be unwieldy for most bench tools, but … I'd have grabbed two of my infeed/outfeed roller stands, jacked them up, and done it on the DP.

That said, as always, you both did a great job, and found the exactly right solution. As I began the reading, I was thinking about one of my whiz-bang 5-star jig knobs, some threaded stock, and … and …. and ….. then I saw what you did … and smiled!

BTW: the joys of the Big Sled are innumerable. To finish the size on the top for night stand #2, I just flung it in my 0.25 acre crosscut sled, and … bzzzzziiiip! Done!

Enjoy!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


*Neil*

I have owned, and discarded one of those jigs many years ago. My error is not doing exactly what you said, wrestling it to the drill press.

But, from another view, it does work, looks great, so I guess I designed well enough to allow for some slop.

But it bugs the s--out of me that it isn't perfect.

OCD in action…........ OCD in dysfunction…........

.......my nemesis….......

And in action, I did all the boards for my router table mod on the sled, even though it is unfinished. A'int it great….......nothing like a sled…......

Thanks again for the candid views…........this is a lotta fun….........

.......and I am really impressed by your night stands….....GREAT JOB…......

You had the moxie to go for first class wood on your first big project and hit a grand slam…......

.......I cannot express my envy and humility…(-:

But I like my jigs….......(-:

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


Nah. I think you did a great job-an unequivocally stellar achievement!

I think you and I share a personality trait (quirk?): that weird mix of OCD and perfectionism.

I fairly well botched a good number of things on the night stands. I even made some of the same errors twice, despite really trying to avoid them.

But … somebody had a great term: the touch of the hand.

It's the "imperfections" that make us remember both that we built the things, and how far we've come, as our work progresses.

They're also the imperfections … that will pretty much only ever be known to you and to me 

You've got huge call for pride on this sled.

I didn't mean to criticize … at all.

It was more me 'thinking out loud' about how I might address the situation-one that I'll surely face, down the road.

Safe to presume that your router table board cuts were dead-on perfect??

Bravo … again!!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


Router boards are dead-on-perfect…........(-:

But I am still pissed off that the holes weren't perfect…............

JIm


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


Neil, I have a drill guide like that. I think it's made by general tool. I real like it but some times I forget about it in the bottom drawer of my tool box. Works great when I think to use it. I like that you can limit the depth of cut and mount it to custom jigs if needed. For drilling lots of holes I put my pneumatic drill on this fixture. Jim great job on you sled. it really a sharp looking piece. I like the design of the handle, it looks like you would have good control of the sled too.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


Jim, what a simple solution, and great idea that will be put to use in my shop as well, thanks for posting


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


*599*
I really shouldn't say I discarded that jig, I think it got left behind during a move, or borrowed. In any case it fell into disuse. I had mostly problems with the big bit trying to get it to grab hold of the wood. Part of the problem may have been the Watco, since doing this brake this way was an after thought. Oh well, the holes are good enough.

The handle is a piece of stair railing I had kept for 20 years or so. As soon as I saw it I realized it had a much more natural grip than a large dowel, because that is what it is designed for. And it had a flat bottom, so I could easily dado it. It has a perfect feel to it.

*Timbo*
This did work out well, although I wasn't sure as I did it. The stopblock I made by drilling a hole the same size as the smaller dowel in the stop, and then I trimmed the stopblock down, cutting through the hole. I actually set the position of the hole in the stopblock by starting to drill it through the hole in the sled while the unfinished block was mounted exactly in its final position. That way the stop hits the stop block perfectly, and distributes forces over a larger area.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


Good job on that Jim and a great safety feature. Like Neil, I also have a plunge router like thingamajig to put my hand drill into and it adjusts for different angles. Unlike Neil's mine is spring loaded. It's great to have when I can't use one of my drill-presses.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


clever little gizmo you createted there Jim 

you probely cuold sell the last two pictures to Incra
to bee used in commercials )

look at them once more and you will discover all
the other messurments tools and calculater is
still in Tammy tote and looking missarable with her
she is nearly have alook of crying to her with
that colour the light has created

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


*Mike*

Really late on some of these replies, work has been a bear.

Yes that gizmo was in my life eons ago and left behind. I should have unmounted my drll press, clamped it somewhere approachable, and drilled the holes. That would be the real answer. My drill press is a bench top and easy to unmount and move around.

Loved your 'process' of work piece, great analysis. Process thinking has been with me since high school due to a quirk of my brother's education. He was into philosophy, working on a master's at one point, and Alfred North Whitehead, the quintessential 'process philosopher' was his idol. Read a lot of his very obtuse stuff, and have been thinking about processes ever since.

Kinda strange coincidence….........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*

Well I can tell you, Tammy is much more important than those Incra items. She gets carried to every place I am working, and is always in use. The Incra items, less so, but they are great additions.

Dennis, you are a hopeless romantic….........but not nearly as hopeless as I….................


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *More progress on the Crosscut Sled, a Travel Stop*
> 
> Quite awhile ago I decided that *a sled should have not only a bury block for the blade, but a limiter so that the sled could not go beyond that block*. This is not a novel concept. Others, including Niki have done it. That I discovered after making my own decision.
> 
> ...


funny you said that 
becourse normaly i´m logic and absolut no romantic thinking here
but when it comes
to photo/pictures I can sometimes have a glimt 
and see what can bee the most interresting/weard thing
that most others can´t see but it dam hard to take the pictures
that way (thinking creative) and have the endresult the way
you thought it shuld bee when you see it just before you
hit the tricker on the camera

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Quick and Dirty Mod for my Cheapo Router Table.........but not quick and dirty enuf......*

*Spent a lot of time yesterday and today, just making my old cheapo router table that I bought long ago, Vermont American, fit my new router.* It fit it fine, except, the only way to get the motor in and out was to remove the table from the base, the legs were not high enuf. *I could change bits above the table, adjust the height of the bit from above the table, things I never expected *when I bought this emergency rotor replacement, although I did a lot of research in a couple hours deciding which router to get. I got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. Dyanamite router kit, with both fixed and plunge bases. The fixed one is for the table, which I think is the reverse of the usual. In any case the whole kit is a delight. Quality stuff and top rated, ain't the internet great?..........(-:

...........but even from the reviews, I didn't understand that I could change bits above the table, and set the height above the table….....those features were recent additions.

Another issue, *the router table did not have good dust collection, so might as well fix that while I was at it*.

Made a SketchUp Plan, measured everything in detail so that the new wood parts would fit the metal table top.

So, *planning to put a router table in my TS cabinet extension as the long range and quality solution, this was suppose to be quick and dirty. Somehow it is taking me awhile*. I will dwell more on that tomorrow, but today, I will just give some background.

*This is especially for DennisGrosen…..who likes picture books….........for you Dennis…..........(-:*

This is the parts to the table, I cut them out on my yet to be completed sled. I need a functioning router table to complete the sled miter arms, and some other gizmos for the sled…............










*I am using some old warped plywood, might as well get rid of it on this quick and dirty project*.......it doesn't have to last for long, maybe 6 to 18 months at most.

Decided to put the switch for the router, and the plug in strip in the door. There wasn't much other room in front, where I thought the switch ought to be.

Cut out the window with my scroll saw. Then I routed out the section for the bracket for the plug in strip freehand, worked pretty good. Squared up the corners with a chisel….....pretty standard stuff. Set back the strip about 1/4 inch to give enuf wood to mount it on.










And here is the plug in strip sitting in its place…............










..........the router table top from the bottom, with the fixed base attached, and the extensions now separated…....










... *and here is what I used as a router table to round the edges of things, since sharp edges are hard on my arms and hands, an old persons problem…..........the B&D work table is 30 years old, but still comes in to use now and then….....*









Here is an old project, my benchtop downdraft table in use, with my old Hitachi orbital sander, and the door to the router table on the way, *sitting on Bench Cookies from Rockler, a great combo with my downdraft table*.......










So a lot more tomorrow, I have glued up and finished the mod, and I am part way throught the electrical, a whole new story….........

..........*this is not quick and dirty enough…..........*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quick and Dirty Mod for my Cheapo Router Table.........but not quick and dirty enuf......*
> 
> *Spent a lot of time yesterday and today, just making my old cheapo router table that I bought long ago, Vermont American, fit my new router.* It fit it fine, except, the only way to get the motor in and out was to remove the table from the base, the legs were not high enuf. *I could change bits above the table, adjust the height of the bit from above the table, things I never expected *when I bought this emergency rotor replacement, although I did a lot of research in a couple hours deciding which router to get. I got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. Dyanamite router kit, with both fixed and plunge bases. The fixed one is for the table, which I think is the reverse of the usual. In any case the whole kit is a delight. Quality stuff and top rated, ain't the internet great?..........(-:
> 
> ...


Looks good Jim. I have a relatively new Work Mate B&D folding bench a got about 5 years ago. It was the display model and the last one on hand at my local home improvement center. I was super lucky and got it for 1/3 the usual price. What a deal! Also in spite of having a well equipped shop I have used it often for outdoor and away from home projects and it even comes in handy in in the shop occasionally.

I'm glad your happy with your new router. That model has had many positive reviews and with table height adjustment it can't be beat.

I haven't tried it yet, but it seems to me that the B&D bench might be good for some types of hand held routing. A board could be placed between and level with the top surface of the jaws which would leave a nice surface on either side of the router to run on.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Quick and Dirty Mod for my Cheapo Router Table.........but not quick and dirty enuf......*
> 
> *Spent a lot of time yesterday and today, just making my old cheapo router table that I bought long ago, Vermont American, fit my new router.* It fit it fine, except, the only way to get the motor in and out was to remove the table from the base, the legs were not high enuf. *I could change bits above the table, adjust the height of the bit from above the table, things I never expected *when I bought this emergency rotor replacement, although I did a lot of research in a couple hours deciding which router to get. I got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. Dyanamite router kit, with both fixed and plunge bases. The fixed one is for the table, which I think is the reverse of the usual. In any case the whole kit is a delight. Quality stuff and top rated, ain't the internet great?..........(-:
> 
> ...


Your old router table looks pretty young yet at age thirty. *<(;0}#*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quick and Dirty Mod for my Cheapo Router Table.........but not quick and dirty enuf......*
> 
> *Spent a lot of time yesterday and today, just making my old cheapo router table that I bought long ago, Vermont American, fit my new router.* It fit it fine, except, the only way to get the motor in and out was to remove the table from the base, the legs were not high enuf. *I could change bits above the table, adjust the height of the bit from above the table, things I never expected *when I bought this emergency rotor replacement, although I did a lot of research in a couple hours deciding which router to get. I got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. Dyanamite router kit, with both fixed and plunge bases. The fixed one is for the table, which I think is the reverse of the usual. In any case the whole kit is a delight. Quality stuff and top rated, ain't the internet great?..........(-:
> 
> ...


*Mike*
That old Work Mate shows the earmarks of going through the first remodel of this house in 1985. It was not extensive, we repainted the ceilings, repainted the woodwork, and we redid the kitchen. I think I had someone else install the cabinets, but I did the rewiring in the kitchen for the stove and double oven, as well as adding enough outlets for a modern kitchen, and walling in an open space to gain cupboard space. But I bought that Work Mate in Fairbanks, probably about 1980. The most important thing is that it folds up. I have used it countless times and hours, but I think it should be retired. Either that, or refurbished. I could probably do the latter, but I might be better off buying something similar and new.

Should have more on the router table today with any luck. It has had its coat of Watco, and I am in the process of wiring it.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quick and Dirty Mod for my Cheapo Router Table.........but not quick and dirty enuf......*
> 
> *Spent a lot of time yesterday and today, just making my old cheapo router table that I bought long ago, Vermont American, fit my new router.* It fit it fine, except, the only way to get the motor in and out was to remove the table from the base, the legs were not high enuf. *I could change bits above the table, adjust the height of the bit from above the table, things I never expected *when I bought this emergency rotor replacement, although I did a lot of research in a couple hours deciding which router to get. I got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. Dyanamite router kit, with both fixed and plunge bases. The fixed one is for the table, which I think is the reverse of the usual. In any case the whole kit is a delight. Quality stuff and top rated, ain't the internet great?..........(-:
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Can't remember when I bought the router table, maybe 15 years ago, and didn't use it much until recently. But it set up well with a couple of clamps in the Work Mate. The top is press fit to the new frame, which will have good dust collection. All I have to do is put in a few screws to hold it on. But I should have pictures before the day is out. I did not intend to put this much work into it, but I had to sand it because my arms and back of my hands bruise easily when hitting sharp surfaces. Oh well, I suspect it will get a lot of use.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quick and Dirty Mod for my Cheapo Router Table.........but not quick and dirty enuf......*
> 
> *Spent a lot of time yesterday and today, just making my old cheapo router table that I bought long ago, Vermont American, fit my new router.* It fit it fine, except, the only way to get the motor in and out was to remove the table from the base, the legs were not high enuf. *I could change bits above the table, adjust the height of the bit from above the table, things I never expected *when I bought this emergency rotor replacement, although I did a lot of research in a couple hours deciding which router to get. I got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. Dyanamite router kit, with both fixed and plunge bases. The fixed one is for the table, which I think is the reverse of the usual. In any case the whole kit is a delight. Quality stuff and top rated, ain't the internet great?..........(-:
> 
> ...


Is it just me?

I swear … there's something about *Jim Bertelson*'s posting style-the text and the pictures-that could fascinate me … even if the topic was how he made himself a peanut butter sandwich, for lunch!!

*Jim*? I have never in my life seen a squarer cut. I 'grabbed' the image, and measured it against a virtual engineer's square … and … it's at least to the 0.0003" tolerance of the online Groz.

Good show, Man. Good show!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quick and Dirty Mod for my Cheapo Router Table.........but not quick and dirty enuf......*
> 
> *Spent a lot of time yesterday and today, just making my old cheapo router table that I bought long ago, Vermont American, fit my new router.* It fit it fine, except, the only way to get the motor in and out was to remove the table from the base, the legs were not high enuf. *I could change bits above the table, adjust the height of the bit from above the table, things I never expected *when I bought this emergency rotor replacement, although I did a lot of research in a couple hours deciding which router to get. I got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. Dyanamite router kit, with both fixed and plunge bases. The fixed one is for the table, which I think is the reverse of the usual. In any case the whole kit is a delight. Quality stuff and top rated, ain't the internet great?..........(-:
> 
> ...


No Neil it is not just you 

thank´s for the book Jim I´m pleased thank you very much )
and I´m with you on that above table adjustment I can understand
how it´s done with the plunge router but I deffentlig can´t see it
for me when you say it is possible with the fixed base but if you can
have that lucky for you
I think the plunge router is the most used here in Denmark I have
never seen them with fixed base and never heard that a pro. use
them here either

the B&D work mate even on the small side for me is probebly the 
best folding bench ever made for DIY people heavy enoff to stand on
light enoff so you remmember to cary it around and have a clever
vice build into it
I never had one but I will considder buying one if I have to make 
a remodeling again

nice little down draft table you have there but is there enoff
downdraft those holes looks big to me
but what do I know I have never heard of a downdraft table
before I entered L J

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quick and Dirty Mod for my Cheapo Router Table.........but not quick and dirty enuf......*
> 
> *Spent a lot of time yesterday and today, just making my old cheapo router table that I bought long ago, Vermont American, fit my new router.* It fit it fine, except, the only way to get the motor in and out was to remove the table from the base, the legs were not high enuf. *I could change bits above the table, adjust the height of the bit from above the table, things I never expected *when I bought this emergency rotor replacement, although I did a lot of research in a couple hours deciding which router to get. I got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. Dyanamite router kit, with both fixed and plunge bases. The fixed one is for the table, which I think is the reverse of the usual. In any case the whole kit is a delight. Quality stuff and top rated, ain't the internet great?..........(-:
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Thanks for the attaboys, I need them. I just finished this project at 1400hrs on Sunday. Quick and dirty my a-.

Gonna have to watch Alice in Wonderland, Matrix, and a few other fantasies before my brain is befuddled enuf to believe your measurement techniques…...........(-:

*Dennis*
Yes, I was perplexed when I first read the instructions on the Bosch, but yup, you use the fixed for under the table, they even sell a dedicated version of the fixed base without the handles for under the table. Don't ask me. All I know is that it works well. But you can adjust the height above table, although the range is not as great as with the plunge, although I don't think that is important, and you can push it up high enough to change bits above table, just did it today.

The downdraft table depends on a substantial dust collector air flow, which my DC has. It has the most powerful motor in the shop. If you notice, one of the panels has no holes. The three panels are exchangeable for each other and I have another blank, and another panel with holes. So you can have one one to three panels with holes depending on what you are working on. That's another strange solution from my perverted mind. I exchange panels all the time as I move from one part of the project to another.

That old B&D Work Mate has served long and well, about 30 years.

Well, off to find a bit to eat, and to do the blog about the router table. Done with the shop this weekend, phew….......


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Quick and Dirty Mod for my Cheapo Router Table.........but not quick and dirty enuf......*
> 
> *Spent a lot of time yesterday and today, just making my old cheapo router table that I bought long ago, Vermont American, fit my new router.* It fit it fine, except, the only way to get the motor in and out was to remove the table from the base, the legs were not high enuf. *I could change bits above the table, adjust the height of the bit from above the table, things I never expected *when I bought this emergency rotor replacement, although I did a lot of research in a couple hours deciding which router to get. I got the Bosch 1617 EVSPK. Dyanamite router kit, with both fixed and plunge bases. The fixed one is for the table, which I think is the reverse of the usual. In any case the whole kit is a delight. Quality stuff and top rated, ain't the internet great?..........(-:
> 
> ...


clever way of doing it with the downdraft and becourse the peice you are working on
allso cover some holes and this give you even more downdraft around the piece
I will think of this the day I need a downdrafttable tank´s for the tip

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*

*So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*

So to the table, the basics I covered yesterday….....my new emergency purchase Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit does not fit because the legs are too short, and I needed better dust control, so built a new frame for the old Vermont American table top. I* have above table bit change, and above table height control, pretty fabulous, considering I didn't know that's what I was buying, and that the old Vermont American came predrilled for the above table height control. Kinda a space and time warp…....old table, with a router not advertised for the features, fitting perfectly together.*

Now this was a QUICK AND DIRTY, I think I am going to put a router table in my TS extension. 3 to 18 months down the pike…...wasn't that precise…....(-:

So this blog entry is just about the completed table, total overkill for a Q&D, and for that I apologize….)-:

.......first the process, it is always about the process…..that's what I enjoy….......

Here is old Tommy Tote, upteen years old, designed with an electrical bent, doing that, smiling, singing, doing what he likes to do…..............










Notice the soldering iron in the right upper corner of the table, instructions for the switch-outlet combo I was using, all the tools from Tommy scattered about. Everything I needed was in Tommy, wire nuts, screws, soldering stuff, etc. Tommy seemed comfortable, you know Spring is coming, he was really upbeat.

Well, I finished the table mod….........

Here it is from the front…..










.....and from the back….note the dust port at the side leading to the DC, and the one at the back going up to the fence collector interface…...










With the door open, *the door has a brass bullet catch on it, and there is some stuff in there….......*










And here you can see the permanent worklight, LED so it is cool, illuminating the space, *doesn't every router table have a permanent worklight in it?*










On the other side a tube to store the excess cord from the router….......










.......the tube came from a Rockler T-track package, both ends are open for dust relief, just stuff the cord in for control….ain't that sweet…....*Doesn't every router table have a cord storage tube?.........(-:*

.......so the dust control is great, but a few flakes of sawdust escape when doing a dado, otherwise a neat deal.

The cord is 10 feet long, no extension cord needed, goes out the back, 14 AWG. Have a safety ON-OFF switch on the door from the original Vermont American table, very well designed. The door latches with a brass bullet catch. Just firm enough.

*So now you should proceed to the controversy, why can I not do a true Quick and Dirty anymore, someone is to blame….....*

Here is the link….....

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/14515


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


Jim, that is a pretty cool modification of the router table. And I love the way you have "accessorized" your cabinet.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


Jim, for a quick fix you certainly loaded it with a lot of nice accessories and thoughtful features. You might have ruined your motivation to make a new table though. That table looks very practical and functional.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


*Scott*
No one thing took an extraordinary amount of time, just doing everything took all weekend. I got carried away with the electrical, I thought, but it was foolish not to do it right. The whole thing seems to work well and is quite convenient.

*Mike*
You hit the nail on the head, that may push back or nullify my thoughts on a TS extension router table. But I'll see how it works. It is deficient in real good clamping opportunities for jigs etc, But I may fix that with some minor mods.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


Jim I think the cable tube is the best idea I've seen today.
Very cool.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


*PG_Zac*
That is an original, as of yesterday, was trying to figure out a good rack for the cord, which will need to be unraveled when free routing, and suddenly thought of the tube. I think I would have put in a piece of PVC if I had a piece big enough at home, but didn't. Then saw the tube from Rockler, and it is reasonably strong, so it may last. Attached it with two pan head wood screws with washers.

The size of the tube probably varies with the amount of cord, thickness of the cord etc. I don't remember ever seeing anything like this, but it really is fast and easy to stuff in the cord. Maybe I saw it somewhere else in the distant past, but I don't remember anything like it. So it may be truly original.

*In any case, I think I will use this idea elsewhere in the shop…..........*
Thanks for viewing…........

Alaska Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


Jim,

Not sure how I missed that. Some interesting ideas. Not sure what the LED light is for though… Can you clue me in?

Love the cord storage tube idea! Definately a winner…

NOW I need to figure out how to integrate something like that, into the extension wing of my TS where my router table is…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


Jim, I really like the light idea, especially the LED. Never have to replace it!

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


*David and Lew*
The light is for sticking a wrench on the shaft when changing bits, removing the motor to use the rotor free hand, etc. It is pretty dark in there since the door is not a whole side. Some of that stuff I can do by feel, but the light just makes it a lot easier.

*......and considering the duty cycle, I will bet the bulb outlasts me, Lew…......(-:*

Just like the permanent work lights under my computer center. I would have one less scar on my arm if I had LED lamps or even fluorescents under my computer desk. The LED lamp is fairly compact, and seems to have little heat production. Couldn't resist it when I saw it on the shelf at Lowe's, since it fits in a standard socket.

*Besides, the light is nice when I just want to look inside to admire my handiwork on the table…..........(-:*

The stuff tube for the cord seems so obvious, I wonder if I have actually seen that in use somewhere else, but I don't remember seeing it.

*The cord stuff tube is really slick, you just fold the cord up and push it in…........and it cost a couple pennies worth of wood screws….........*

..........and there is no reason it couldn't be mounter horizontally, or on the back of cabinet, etc.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


Well, this IS a first for me: router table meets doll house!!! If I were an Alaskan rodent (and … who's to say I'm not?) ... I would be living in there … pronto. Cool lighting. Warm motor. Chewable nesting material, a storm door, fresh air/exercise tunnels …. very posh!

Love the light!

You may have just goaded me into … at least … a battery-operated LED puck light for mine.

Not that I need lighting. I simply shred the backs of my hands every time I reach in to adjust the collet! In truth, I think you should have a pressure-actuated, momentary contact switch for the light … like the kind for your automobile dome light.

On only when the door is open….

There. Just TRY to ignore THAT idea ;-) LOL

The organization bits … are superb. I genuinely DO get a little miffed, when I have to work around the router cord AND the external switch cord. I usually just curse them, but … finding them a home works, too 

And … the dust collection configuration is, indeed, impressive. I still get chips at the bottom of mine, but I live with it … for now.

Mission creep: it's the LumberJocks' credo ;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Yah, that's all it needs, is an automatic light switch….....(-:

And you hit the nail on the head….......should have a sign in my shop, something like…......*Beware of Mission Creep*, or should it be *Caution…......Stealthy Creep with a Mission*............or….......*Caution Creepy Mission Ahead*..........or *Beware of Creeping Mission*..........you know…......

There is one of those in Sherie's hobby room. The old furnace room became a yarn storage room. It has a sliding door and when you open it the light turns on.

When she sold her yarn shop, I don't think she went out of business, she just transferred the inventory to her hobby room and sells to herself at wholesale! Gadzooks does she have a pile of yarn and quilting fabric. If it sticks in my brain and I have time, I will email you those pictures of her hobby area soon.

Yes, even with this arrangement there is some dust gathering in the cabinet, but that is not a bad place for it.

.........I knew you could find something entertaining in this post…..........(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


Hej Jim
Niice little temp. routertable when did you said you will shift it with a better one
30-40 years or what ? )
there is too may toughts in it and some clever idea´s 
thank´s for sharing your (sometimes od) but not so dum idea´s with us Jim

sorry havn´t been around lately
just had a visit around first my DR. and a very fast transport to the local hosp.
before a further fast trip to ER on the other side becourse my body
said too much so you most pay the prize now but what there is wrong they
still don´t know yet 
sure they had some beuetyful lovely nurses and a brand new hotel with
the most excenlent roomservice you can imageing and if it has been a privat
hotel out in the real life I would have give it 6 stars asap but unfortunely
I can`t recoment to check in there if it´s not realy nessesarary the prize is
way too high 
even thow there is a chance to try all the fancy stoof in the tool collection
now matter what they say the prize is too high

have a plesent wekend with Sherie and say hello from Ærø

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Hope it was nothing too serious Dennis, take care of yourself. Time and life catches up to us occasionally.

Had kind of a busy week, surgeries early in the week, and then yesterday had a minor surgery on one patient, and then a major on another, after a busy day in the office. Interesting, the surgeries were on prisoners, you know, criminals in jail. I have taken care of the jailed women for 26 years in this town…...no contract, they send them, I take care of them. Something different in my life. I understand the issues…....works well for the inmates (prisoners), works well for the police officers, and they pay OK. Someone needs to do it, guess it is one of the things I do for society. Keeps work interesting. We physicians don't judge, or at least we shouldn't, we just take care of people.

Please, you don't need to test the hospital system in Aero, just admire it from the outside. No need to be a test subject…........(-:

To your health Dennis, and be sure to help your health along the way…............

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


I normely don´t test the hospital on aeroe 
normely I bring people to there and back again 
and most of the time it´s only a medecin thing´s they
take care of and a little amb/surgeri where people
come with a appointment thow there is a modern xreay
they still send most major things over qeit often by helicop.
it´s a nice little village hospital but I had never dream that
I shuold test it on the other side in Svendborg
I most not drive at least for the next ten days then I
have to go there again for some of the result one specielist
have to look at the picture´s from the MR scanner
and there shuold bee some result of a test they toke
in my back with a nasty needle woouuh that heurts alot
at least I´m home with Mona and Silke for now
relaxing (try to, very hard) and looking a round here on L J
with a lovely cold beer in my hand enjoying cathsing up
on what I have missed for the last copple of days

Dennis


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


dam, that's a new router table not mods. LOL  very nice work!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


*bigike*
Yup, felt like building a new router table…....thanks for viewing friend….......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Hope everything is minor and fixable, keep me informed if that is OK with you.

Take care,

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Done with the Router Table Mod...Dirty, but NOT QUICK. LJ's is to blame.....SHAME!.....*
> 
> *So I put the hunk of junk together…..warped plywood…....trying to get rid of it…..*using an old not so great, but OK table top from my Vermont American Router Table, maybe 15 years old, not used much but serviceable. How did I get here, I don't think it is my fault. *Much too much time expended, dirty but not quick. I excelled at QUICK and DIRTY for years…....well that is another blog entry…..serious stuff…....*
> 
> ...


I will do that thank´s
you too have to relax a little 
see you later ,time for a nap

stay safe and tuned

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*

I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
........and so here it is…........

...........*being an old gomer, and having a stash of sandpaper from yesteryear, that I bought in some quantity about 15 years ago…...*

I thought about the good old days and the good old sandpaper…..........

...........most often, I am using this old sandpaper with…........

.......... *my aged, one of these days I am going to club it to death so I can buy a new sander, 1/2 sheet Hitachi orbital sander…......*

I have alluded to this before…....*what do you do with a fantastic tool that will not die?........*

........ and does it job superbly, but does not have the kudos, the penache, the modern sexy allure, the pride of possession engendered by the latest tools….

........with their *PSUEDO NIKE TENNIS SHOE STYLE*.........

......... and all the hyperbole enveloping them from the mouths of the nubile exponents of the modern marketing machine seducing you to wallow in the sexual splendor of their magnificent, and obvious, proficiency…..

I really don't know what to do. I have outlived the culture that I embraced in my youth.

*The Hitachi will obviously outlive me, so I will have to destroy it, to justify a new sander, and enter the new nirvana of woodworking…........*
.
.
.
But this is about sandpaper.

So I had a 15 year old piece of Norton (I think it is all made in Canada) sandpaper on the Hitachi, and it very quickly fragmented and failed, just like it has for 15 years.

*But I had bought some new Norton 3X sandpaper at Lowe's, seeing the end of my stash. *

So I folded and teared a 1/2 sheet as always, but with the new 3X.

......sanding along…....wait a minute. I turned off the sander….......it had already done the job in a flash, I almost overdid it.
.......and I used it over and over again….....

..........Yup, 3 times faster, and it lived, well probably, about 5 times longer….......

*Finally something is better than the good old days…..........SANDPAPER….................*


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


LOL… Now THAT was a fun read…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


And now the Hitachi will serve you well for another 15 years wearing old man Dickie pants and a crew cut instead of donning those Nike's and wearing a nose ring….

sigh…

I have a ryobi sander I have had for a few years. It doesn't wear cool jeans either. I have a few boxes of the Norton 3x paper purchased from the Depot. I agree that stuff is much more pleasant to work with than the old stuff. I picked up a Black and Decker cyclone a couple years ago for a project and just recently invested in a bunch of Gator hook and loop pads for it. Compared to B and D Jim, Hitachi gets a little more fanfare. Kind of like that foreign exchange student who might look a little different, but that accent really gets the girls going.

You are stuck Jim, deal with it 

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


*dbHost….David*
Glad you enjoyed it…......unfortunately I fear there may be some truth there…..........

*David Craig*
I am not sure how old that Hitachi is, but over 20 years for sure. It will probably be buried with me, it has become an old friend…..of the best sort.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


Sometimes we just have to go into the workshop and talk to ourselves about these desires for the new "Nikes".

If "old girl" still works, you keep her around. She's like an old friend. Familiar and comfortable and you understand her every "word".

Lew


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


It´s funny how we neaderthalers think
every thing was better in the good old day´s
but it wasn´t some of it was just build to hold
for ages speciel when you talk about electric
tools mainly becourse they were for prof.
and they didn´t make things for the hobby world
where they have a hole cheape line of the same
tools as they make for prof.
but I think it also has to do with the same experents
I have with my very old drilling maschine it always 
seems to jump right up in the hand every time 
there is some drilling to be done even thow I
have newer bigger/smaller maschines there will
do the job faster and better than the old one
we most admit we got to stick with the olds
becourse we have learned how they behave
and how to work around there lack of abilety
to do the jobs the same effecient ways that
new tools sometimes can and I do agree with
you sandpaper is realy a hole lot better than
the old days
last year I had got a very little toolbox after
my father past away where there was some
40 year old sandpaper in I tryed one of the papers
and then tossed them all out imittely while
I thought how the H…. cuold they use that
in those days sharkskind wuold have been better

Dennis


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


Ha Ha good read Jim, my sand paper is not as old as yours but not as good as the norton so that puts me in a pickle, not good enough but too good to throw away….but I usually reach for my card scrapers.


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


That 3x is great. Unfortunately my wife discovered my stash and refuses to use the "old" stuff. It's up to me to use it up or toss it. Boxes of 100… I'm WAY too cheap to throw "perfectly good " anything away. But it's not about me it's about sandpaper. And Alaska Jim's suffering. Any of us who have been doing this for 40 years can empathize with Jim. We all have a Wonder Tool from He.. um can you say that here? from the depths of Mordor. Mine is my table saw…. and sandpaper.

Thanks for the very entertaining thread Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


Great stories, *Dennis* AND *Jim*:

This speaks to that "indulgent" post I made, about my dad.

When I think back to what WAS in his shop-the things I CAN recall-vivid images of things like his go-to electric drill come right to mind.

It was cast out of metal, and probably weighed too much for regular use (must have accelerated Repetitive Motion Injuries on the tradespeople of its day), but … it would drill through Lignum Vitae without breaking a sweat, and … THREE rambunctious boys … who NEVER listened to the old man about "Staying out of the shop" couldn't break it … no matter how they tried.

Somewhat relevant to some of the ongoing threads, these days: I WOULD pay $150 for THAT kind of quality and durability … rather than half that price … for something that I'll have to replace every couple of years … because it failed on me … at the precise moment I couldn't afford to have it fail on me :-O

MY approach to the "reduce" portion in … Reduce, Re-use, Recycle … has always been to TRY to buy things once, and buy them right.

Uh …. mostly ;-)


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


I am with ya. I am still using my 1/2 sheet orbital sander from 35 years ago. The closest I can find one now is a Porter Cable 505H, they talk about the speed, the smoothness it sands, etc, etc. Thanks I have one ! When I walk through the "TOY SHOPS" I always pickup the new tools and "pet them" , then put them back on the shelf and go home and drool..I do wonder though. Do we need AERODYNAMIC shaped Tools ? Any thing to market a product !
p.s. I do have cordless drills , Hook and Loop sanders,even an air powered pin tacker, finishing nailer and Framing gun. Change is GOOD.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


*Lew* and *David Craig*
I would say that I really could use a small sander for some projects….......but when I bought the sandpaper, I also bought two new sanding blocks of different sizes. The small sanding bloack was used yesterday. With that new sandpaper, it really worked well…....guess I could put a nose ring on one end of the block, and glue a piece of black string on the other end, and it will feel just like having a new sander….........(-:

*Dennis*
It's like the old hack saws my grandfather gave me. About 25 years ago I bought a Swedish made Sandvik hack saw that works wonderfully to this day. In fact I used it 2 days ago. So this year I finally threw out the old hacksaws, with their beat up plastic handles and crude mechanisms that I hadn't used in 25 years. I couldn't think of a single thing to do with them. But don't anyone touch my 40 year old RAS or my ancient Hitachi sander!.......(-:

I am pretty sure that Hitachi is close to 30 years old.

*Timbo*
I got to get some card scrapers. I found myself using a razor scraper, and even a free hand razor blade to remove some glue yesterday. And I have used a razor scraper to smooth wood in tight corners. I am going to make a note to order them today. Probaly get some fence clamps also, while I am at it, ala Dave Owens excellent post about fence clamps http://lumberjocks.com/LakelandDave/blog/14756.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


*Berg*
Actually I have two other tools that won't die. One I only use rarely since I got my 18V Makita. That is an *old Skil hammer drill, about 30 years old*. It has a cast metal front end, and a heavy duty plastic handle. It was used so much that you can hardly read the model number or anything else on it. It is an almighty brute, and everything on it works like it was new. *I remember drilling 11/16 inch holes through the logs in my Fairbanks house using an 18 inch long bit. I found the bit at the house, probably made by the originally owner of the log structure. He had welded (that's what he did for a living) the bit to a long tapering extension.*

If the drill bit got hung up…....it wouldn't stop….....it just spun me. These days I have a little joint pain in my wrists and I think it is the cause. It's hard on the wrists when you start spinning. *I had to wear a football helmet and army boots when I used that combination, because when you start spinning, before you think to release the switch, your head and feet are at the ends of the arc you make and no telling what you are going to hit….........(-:*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


*CanadianChips*
I realize now that *my oldest electric hand tool is my Skil belt sander*. There is no stopping it. No piece of wood can resist its power. And of course, that is the problem. It really cuts fast. The tool, I believe is as old as my RAS, about 39 years. Until I got my little Delta belt/disk combination, I would place that belt sander in the wood vise upside down and lock the switch in the on position. That sander is all cast aluminum except for the drive belt cover, and it, I am sure will outlast me. I actually have no reason to ever replace my Skil belt sander, hammer drill, skilsaw, or jig (saber) saw. And the Hitachi sander as well. They were built to last a lifetime, and I do believe they are going to make it. I am sure there are some great portable electric tools out there, but to match the quality of these old tools, I will be paying between $100 and $200 for each.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


*Neil*
As noted above, I now realize that I was buying very good quality portable electric tools, without even thinking much about it. But when I was buying those tools, I knew if I found a Skil branded tool, you were going to get quality. Skil had tool models that were lower priced than what I bought, but the only difference was features, not the general quality of the tool. Marketing and deception has replaced quality to a great extent, unfortunately.

My father never had a single electric power tool, except for the bench grinder he made from an old washing machine motor and a belt drive. But he would crank out a new set of stairs for the back of the house, or a garbage can stand using his hand tools without even thinking about it. He had a lot of woodworking skills from highschool. I now realize a book case we had was quarter sawn oak, in the A&E style, that he had built it in high school probably about 1917. I got destroyed in a fire about 15 years ago when my brothers house burnt down. Now I wish I could look closely at that bookcase. I dragged it to college with me, and when I went to medical school I let my older brother have it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


One thing about the newer sanders, they have better way of clamping the paper in.

I had some older paper that when you folded it, it would crack open, & tear.

I've been using my screw gun for everything lately, but the other day I was going to nail

something, & I had a hard time finding my hammer, & I have four of them. LOL


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


*Dick*
I hear you about the clamping the paper. I will have to look at the new sanders when I am window shopping, and see if it would be a good enuf selling point to buy a new one. Actually I am planning to buy a smaller one eventually in any case. But it won't be a cheapo, that has never worked well for me in electric hand tools. I will probably have to order it since they don't seem to carry the top of the line. I have one hardware store to check and see if the carry the better Bosch or PC models.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


*Jim*

I have this Dewalt palm sander.

Its given me good service for about 20 years.

You can get them for about $49 now.

I bought mine at a pawn shop for $45 at the time.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


Jim, in view of the "quality" discussion we had recently I am pleased to hear that you realize that you have been buying good quality tools all along, and it appears you love them for their quality as well, and who wouldn't! As for the sandpaper, maybe you could still use it for jigs and other things to create non-slip surfaces.

Dick, I am truly amazed that this same 20 year old designed sander is still being sold. It must be a good one to have survived in the marketplace that long.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


*Dick*
My Hitachi has that same spring wire hold down system. That is interesting also….......
Looks like a pretty good buy….....

*Mike*
You are right about liking those tools. Actually I just never thought about the quality issue, they just always seem to work. I am sure I won't throw out the old sandpaper, I'll just go through it fast. I am getting down to the end of the stash.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Sandpaper.........better than the good old days...........*
> 
> I was reading a post by Mark about sandpaper, and remembered I was going to blog on a similar item…....
> ........and so here it is…........
> ...


*Mike*
The *new sander* is almost the same *as my old one* with some modifications.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*

I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*

*This was an experiment for me, using MDF for the totes. *
Finished yesterday, they look and work fine. Dados and glue, no metal in 'em. Finished with my ubiquitous WATCO, medium walnut variety. I suspect I could have made them somewhat smaller in plywood because of the much better integrity of plywood. But I think it would have been nominal, so it worked out fine.

One is for T-handle Allen wrenches that I was overdue in buying.

So here is the *T-handle tote, perhaps better described as a tool rack*, a permanent place to put them….........










*The other is a 15, or was it 20 year overdue redo of a tote that houses tools near my soldering station. *

That is also where my *magnifying fluorescent light *resides. There is a *panavise *installed there also, and I have multiple jaws for it. So I do precision work, anything that needs magnifying or holding in a small vise, and soldering.

For instance, I ran different wire into the safety switch/plug-in bar that came with the old router table. The old wire was cheap vinyl, although 14 gauge, and quite rigid, and I was running it into a switch box that doubled as a junction box inside the new router table base. I needed to solder things and magnify them, and I held the strip in the panavise as I desoldered, and resoldered the new wire.

*So I have some duplicate electrical tools, precision tools, and soldering things in that tote. *It is truly a mixed bag. I will probably put some punches of various sorts there also, this weekend, or later. It has a lotta stuff on it, and room for more.

Nothing special…......finger holes to haul it around….....

*......and wooden clogs…..not fine Italian shoes…....Dutch wooden shoes…...but made of Oak. So a little class.*

And here is the bench tote, built the same as the T-handle tote, just different dimensions. It houses tools for detail work, soldering stuff, and other work…......holds a whole pile of stuff. Standard screw drivers for slot and phillips, a whole retinue of pliers and clippers for electrical, including a first class wire stripper and a brute of a wire cutter. Scissors, miscellanous soldering items…a bunch of small precision screwdrivers…...and still has room for more.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


I like these!

All my various "dedicated tool" are packed in metal tool boxes/tool belts. There's a belt for the electrical work. A tool box for plumbing and another for the electronics/computer wok. Your totes would make stuff much more accessible.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


*Lew*
Thanks for the view. The joints are all press fit dadoes. I will put some more tools on this tote. It supports my sodering station/fine work area. I have spent a lot of hours at that station. I have a different solder dispenser that I built many years ago that works great. Probably should take some pictures of that.

This kinda tote, especially the bench tote with all it's different hole sizes involves some detailed planning. The T wrench tote was a little easier. That's the biggest drawback to making these things.

When I do electrical work, Tommy Tote with his primarily electrical bent will do it all except for the addition of an electric drill and screwdriver. For plumbing, I usually drag Tommy along, and then fill up one of the tool boxes with the appropriate wrenches, torch, etc.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


niice totes Jim
and it great to make shop things
when there is a new tool there 
needed pratic leaning before they
are employd to make to make 
things for them self there has to
go out of shop on commision
in the fammely
but I still think your totes/jiig/shopthings
shuold bee posted so it can bee found
easely for newbies/everybody that
seaks insperation to make something
simular
thank´s once more for sharing you thought´s

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


Love those totes Jim. I like the feet too. I really would like to make a couple myself, but just haven't found time yet.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I agree with you, they should be projects I guess, for the reasons you give, and you have made that point before, and the point is well taken. I'll think on this. It was kinda an irrational decision to put shop projects in the blog…....just my aesthetic preference, but as you point out, perhaps not the best decision for the welfare of LJ's in general.

Hope all is well there in Aero, you seem like your old self, over your illnesses. Don't let them work you too hard….........

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


Uhhhh.

Are these things … for some reason … anonymous????

I'm uncomfortable with that. I'd like to comment on them, but … what should I call them??

Confused.

So … very … confused …..


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


*Mike*
Your reticence to do the totes is respected. As noted in my response to Lew, they actually take some planning. But it is rote. So last weekend, when I was kinda blitzed out, I didn't want to do anything with heavy intellectual activity. But it takes time, even though it is easy time. This weekend, Sherie has me doing some things, but tomorrow should be quiet…....or not. I really need to do the miter arms and a couple of other things for my sled. Hopefully on it tomorrow. Of course, then there is the sanding block challenge with Dick Cain, if he accepts it….......(-: ..........bet he does. And of course, I will be up against a master of the art. It's all in fun…....and that's what it is all about. I assume and hope your wife is fully recovered and doing well…......anon

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


*Neil*

Okay, Okay, Okay….......

......the T wrench tote is Tamara…........, I like the name, good resonance in my life.

The bench tote is Walter, ..........why Walter?. He has a smile on his face, just as I remember the real Walter, Walter Alvarez, one of my dormitory floor proctors at Carleton. His father, Luis Alvarez was a Nobel Prize winner in physics, and both he and Walter are credited with the asteroid theory of the extinction of the dinosaurs…......Walter went into geology…......

I don't think Walter is as grand as his namesake, but they have the same smile…..........and Walter always smiled, and was one of the really neat people you meet in life…............

Sorry Neil, I forgot the monikers….........

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


thank´s Jim for thinking on me
jaa it´s going better but still don´t know anything
have an apointment with the hospital monday afternoon
but at least I had one hell of a funny week here on L J
+ other sites where I learned a lot incl. a Danish DIY site
where I give lot of funny/good/crazy/stupid advices 
always with a smile in the eyes 
and read a few english books about woodworking tools/etc.
so the week hasn´t been wasted even thow I can´t work

and don´t skip your blogs about them just ad them to project´s
it´s very good to learn them to know this way and can ping-pong
another way on project´s instead of the more stiff and formel way
when they are shown as project´s 
here on blogs we can come with surgesstion/critic/what we see is good
and the most importen as you have felt and get frustraided over
delaying project´s as long as possiple to help L J´s not to spend
money on woods/tools too fast we don´t want them to have
that tress factor in there hobby it´s all about taking care


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
The informal nature of the blogs is an advantage. Guess I will keep it up….......

Hope all goes well with the appointment….......

Well, think I will sign off here till tomorrow….......take care…....

Jim


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


Great totes. Just pick them up, move them where your working then just put them back when your done..


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Two New Totes........Experimenting with MDF*
> 
> I decided I wanted to work with MDF some more, and test out the router table mods. So I made a couple of totes. *Practice for the miter arms for the sled, that I want to be truly buff.*
> 
> ...


*Tim*
Thanks for the comments Tim. Notice you had some health issues, hope all is well.

I have 4 totes now, one for measuring stuff I use constantly, another is a very old tote with an electrical bent, I do a lot of my own electrical including running circuits. The bench tote that was replaced with the larger of these was a quick and dirty that needed replacement. I will probably build a bunch more over time.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Birch and Moose.................*

I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............

Moose like birch too….........a picture from my front porch…...










....if you look closely, you will see the peeling bark on this birch, which is pretty typical. Don Butler had posted a picture of a birch that was really exfoliating its bark and wondered what was going on. But if you live among birches, you find it is fairly common.

I burned almost exclusively dead birch trees in my cabin stove near Central (essentially at the arctic circle). Mostly birches, spruce, and alder up there. Moose love the alder and birch for food.

But what brought all this to mind was another moose story…........from yesterday….......

Yesterday I was going around the back of the largest hospital in Alaska, to park where I always do near the obstetrical wards. They have special parking for the docs near labor and delivery. In front of me were three cars and a truck in the lead, who was delivering something, obviously, and hadn't been to the freight dock before and was going slow.

I started mumbling to myself about a traffic jam on the back road. The truck finally turns off, and then the next three yokels do the mistake most people seem to make, braking just as they come to and go over a speed bump, guaranteeing they will get jolted, and making their progress insanely slow. (roll over the speed bumps, no brakes….......pet peeve of mine). So finally the last of the cars gets over the speed bump and move on, so I get to go over the speed bump, and I have only 25 more yards to go, at this time I am getting irritated…......when out from the driveway to my right from behind a maintenance shop marches a moose, and starts ambling down the road at a snail's pace. So I decide I will just have to wait for her to clear the area, now really getting irritated…......when suddenly another moose walks out and gets in line….........and then another moose. So I have three moose ambling down this narrow road in front of me. I mean out for a lazy morning stroll, heading probably for the nearest birch tree to nibble on.

OK, at this point in time, irritated or not, I had to laugh. First it was a traffic jam of cars, now I got a moose jam. You don't try to hurry the moose, because if they get pissed will charge your vehicle kick it and dent it. (if you hit a moose at highway speeds, both you and the moose are likely to die).

So finally after a few more minutes…....I got to my parking lot, and by that time there were about 6 cars behind me…................birches and moose…......staples in the scenery up here…..........


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


May I call you Dr. Joel Fleischman ??

"Northern Exposure" WAS a bit of a guilty pleasure, for me ;-)

By the by … I, too, have been backed up because of mousse, before:










But … I'm not complaining


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


*Neil*
.........my moose were brown, but no strawberries…........ah…..........no, not going there….........(-:


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


Sounds like pretty unique traffic problems there Jim!


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you're talking about…..wait…I mean, I know exactly what you're talking about!


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like a jam at all, more like a parade. Or maybe the moose sensed your irritation and offered escort?

David


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


look at this way Jim you got the best or vorst from to worlds
the humen made and the nature made that can´t be so bad 
that you have to grumble over it …..)
and I can tell you the first and only time I saw a Moose was ,
back in the eighti´s when I was driving a aighteenwheeler
with timber back from the north of Sweden to Denmark,
I saw this shadow and heart a terrible bang ,I hit the brakes
and after I had stop I tok a look at the front grill that have
a speciel moosegard (the australien call then kangaruugrill or something like that)
and I can tell you even with that neither the truck or the moose look pretty
I realy want that hadn´t had this experience , evn thow I know if you have
miles enoff somthing will haben.
I like your picture of those two so do I like that Neil is going to bee
very busy the next many times her meet L Js making choclate mousse for them …LoL

thank´s for sharring your story it always great to hear what the Murhy
can come up with and make the day for us (when the episodes is over)
the best laugh is when we can laugh at ourself (and I have to do that a lot) )

take care and stay tuned

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Moose are unfortunately hit with some frequency in Alaska, especially by trains. Snowmachiners have even made trails for the moose along the tracks so that the moose are less likely to walk the tracks, looking for an easy path. When moose are hit, the meat is given to one of many organizations on a list such as charitable soup kitchens etc. Moose makes good eating, and a killed moose generally does not go to waste in Alaska. Moose meat is generally ranked with beef or buffalo, as equivalent or better in flavor and I can attest to that.

Fortunately we have a lot of moose in Alaska, and they grow much bigger than in the lower 48 states.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


*Mike*
You would think there would be plenty of moose in Norway, especially up north, is that true?

*Troy*
Don't think I can tell you anything about moose you don't already know…...........(-:

*David Craig*
I think the moose here in town kinda know that nobody is going to bother them, but they do have to cross the streets carefully. Otherwise, this is a preferred feeding ground in the winter for moose. Bears are another issue, and they are in the city limits, but mostly at the edge, which puts them in the wilderness. Every once in awhile someone tries to make a case we should get rid of the bears, or allow hunts for the moose on the outskirts of our extremely large city limits, but it never happens. Moose, bears, beaver, and occasionally wolves live in town, but only the moose are regularly in the middle of town.

Moose act like they own the place, and I guess they do…..........


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


Jim,
The worst traffic jams here are when the folks from the senior living centers get their social security checks.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Birch and Moose.................*
> 
> I posted this same item in an old post about birches by Don Butler, and thought it was worth reproducing as a blog item. The picture has been used in a very old blog item here before…..............
> 
> ...


*Lew*
Well, don't know if the moose are on social security, but with the easy living for moose here in Anchorage, they may think they are….................(-:

...I suspect a couple of dachhunds don't look as formidable as a wolf pack…..................


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*

Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........

*I now know what happens when you have been captured by Lumberjocks…......interned for a full year…....you ascend into paradise!*

No it is not addiction, it is internment. "Addiction" is an inadequate description for the reality of the Lumberjocks's experience…......not only have we been captivated and addicted, but more accurately, lets think about it, we cannot break the addiction….we have been captured….....interned for the duration, and after a year we ascend into paradise.

Now the usual format for an anniversary note is the…......'gees thanks for all the friends, good times, help, and camaraderie'.......you know, mush and gush.

But I am not thankful….......... *I'm upset!* Nobody told me about the rewards that come with seniority and loyality. I might have wondered off to another forum, looking for the ultimate fulfillment, greener grass, funnier jokes…....but not finer girls, you unmarried guys should know the girls are the best right here…........(-: .........did I say that right?

I am going to spill the beans. I am going to show you newbies what you have to look forward to…......

Here I am in LJ paradise, that's where you end up after a year, I know it is so.

This picture is from yesterday:









Me getting relaxed on the lanai….....









OK, I got the rancor off my chest. Except for the clandestine society stuff, paradise and all. *Somebody out there want to tell me the secret handshake please…............?*

Done with the discovery and intrigue…........so now to the reflection…...........

Yup, one whole year, nearly 1500 posts, I have kinda moved in. For those of you who don't know me, (perhaps you don't want to), I am an anachronism. *No projects in one year*.

*OK, OK, OK, I know. Some of my blog items might called projects.*
But I have OCD. The dominant feature of my personality.

*When I do a project, there will have to be an aspect of artistry, shock and awe….......

SHAZAM!!!

Sherie will have to beg me to place it in the living room…..........

Everybody understand that?*

But I am good at self discovery, introspection….....

......I have devined my purpose in the woodworking world, what I really want to do…...

*I love to make shop projects, that enhance my capability, enlarge my horizons…....to help me make more shop projects, that enhance…....etc*

......and now for the smaltzy part….

*Time to reminisce…..*

Hoping to conjure up memories…........a few words, and a few pictures…...........selected from many blog items….

The first item, *it kinda defines my personality*, and provides some amusement, is about tuning up my tablesaw, and here is my gizmo, *lets call him Rube, for obvious reasons:*










The following says it all…........

So as long as the digital caliper lives….and it is constantly in use, because remember, I am compulsive…I will have a means, *at the expenditure of untold…I AM NOT TELLING!!!!...hours*, to check the alignment of the saw and fence that was perfect from the outset and has remained so without checking for 20 years.

I will never learn.

To read the whole humiliating story:

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/11361

Hmmmmmmm…........

My benchtop clampdown downdraft table (Dusty), is in use and performing well:

........a little modern art indiscetion, on a Saturday night:










........and dusty with a graphically altered addition, a smile:










You know, I have noticed. I am not alone. There are a lot of frustrated graphics artists and…........

......well….......children's book illustrators on LJ's…...........

This is a serious addition to the shop:










*I declare this the ultimate TS switch…......OK…..my ultimate TS switch…...*

.........here is a good starting blog entry on this indulgent overkill for a TS switch….........

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/11761

A whole lot of stuff about sleds and totes in my blog, but here is a picture of Tammy….
*......... a love affair with a tote, but this girl does her job perfectly….....*










...a link to the story…...

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/12542

And then there is *Norton, the shop mascot*, who gets referred to occasionally by me and others, one of the fanciest sanding blocks around…..........

Walnut knob, oak mechanics, spalted birch base…..........










*Norton* is actually in regular use. I have not placed a soft pad on him, he is used to remove bumps and lumps on objects, rather than just for smoothing.

Enough of this stuff, a last item, *this is my favorite post for many reasons*. The story, the simplistic project from scrap…......

.......and I was in some kind of literary groove…....

*Utilitarian Projects #3: Dirty Dancing, and Quick as well- Garden Honey Do*

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/16142

.....go read the blog if you haven't….....a couple of minutes….

It starts out…...

*Innocently Sherie asked me, while I was in a good mood, yesterday out eating lunch, and this is a for real quote……'Could you cut up a couple of boards for me?'*

The Sketchup Plan….....










Finished product in the sun:










*Norton and I say thanks to everyone…...*

.........of course to Martin who makes it all possible…...

...and to all my friends and buddies who give me a home on the internet…...

Alaska Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


well i had the feeling of what was coming…so i dressed in my tux to read and peruse this fine fine blog and post…to really celebrate the one year mark you should seek out some Hawaiian wood worker and make yourself a Hawaiian jig to be used in Alaska…maybe a palm frawn sander…you know with extended fingers..lol..well Jim i say bravo on a well spoken blog…and certainly congratulations on your one year mark..you have added a wonderful spark to many of us here as we have read and laughed and found you to be a wonderful guy…now comes year two..you know Ive thrown down the gauntlet…and you accepted…the year of the posted project….i cant wait to see how its going to shake and bake the world of lumber jocks….maybe you should acquire some Hawaiian wood….koa …and let it be the project wood of choice…enjoy the rest of your vacation…the cold of Alaska is on its way…ho ho ho….grizzman


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary, Jim. Thanks for adding to LJ's with your unique style.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary, indeed !!!

Every so often (roughly, every other day, it would seem), some cable network or another runs a "marathon," where they play back to back episodes of some series that … I didn't even realized that I liked … until I saw 12 consecutive hours OF that series (eg, House).

So … I thoroughly enjoyed the medley, the retrospective, the JB marathon, the "Best of Bertelson," the recap, the highlights, or … whatever you want to call it.

As I've so often said, and will gladly say again: you have a unique gift … that could make "I took a bag of Doug Fir shavings out to the curbside, today" into a cliffhanger that Oprah-had she the sense-would promote.

Enjoy your stay. That's a MIGHTY big laptop you've got there, by the way


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


I look forward to the paradice Jim
but I think it will take me another 9 years….lol

good to see your old stile is back, amazing what a few days in paradise can do :-O

once more congrat´s with the first year, and enjoy the vacation with Sherie 
very well deserved

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
I have to really put my nose to the grind stone to get that project done….........so many jigs to make, so little time…...(-:

*Nailbanger*
Hey, thanks for the read and comments. LJ's has become my home on the web, and I suspect it will continue to do so for some time….......

*SawBlade1*
Appreciate the congrats, and thanks for reading my epistle…........(-:

*Neil*
Aw Shucks, Neil.

But I know if I don't name every jig and fixture, and make it full of pictures and humor, you will be there to ask why…...................(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


*Dennis*

I do have some interesting posts coming up, but I just got to get the interconnected series of jigs and fixtures finished….........you know, I start making one thing, and then I realize I need another jig to make the first jig…...etc…....it is the curse of OCD.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


well im just kinda worried here jim..old habits die hard..i hope we dont see you in the local jail house for going around and slapping folks on the butt trying to get them to breath….resist it jim….your on vacation….lol


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


hi congratulation on one year on LJ hope to see you for many many more i enjoy your projects and blogs keep them coming

branch


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


yeahh I do remember some unfinished big big jiig that nearly needed a crane to bee lifted…lol

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
I'll try to keep my hands to myself….........
By the way, enjoyed a little electronic wizardry today with a Skype video conversation with my daughter and my three grandkids in Chicago…....great fun.

*branch*
Thanks for viewing and the comments. I enjoy the blog writing, it kinda caps off the projects with a little bit of fun.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


Great read, Jim!!

From the self portrait, I see that the warm trade winds really agree with you.

Happy LJ Day, so glad to have you here and to learn from your posts.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
That is the panel sled, I think, and it is complete. The super sled, which weighs more still lacks its miter arms. The project table top has a few more slots to be routed, and it is waiting on another gizmo…..................which I shall blog about later….........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


*lew*
I am now totally relaxed. Take a nap even though I don't need one, eat to much, actually exercise quite a bit. A real change of pace.

Thanks for the compliments, and right back at you, pardner….............
Hopefully will get back to more blog entries soon after I get home, shop time allowing.

Jim


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary Jim, I sure hope you broke out the cake and ice cream. LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


have a great time there , jim

that idea about some koa
sounds good

just don't make jig's with it

happy LJ' b'day


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


OK Jim, I'll share the secret hand shake. You can only share this with one year anniversary LJ's. You have to have a huge splinter in each finger first….....Hey there's a newbie peeking… I'll send the rest in a PM…..

Congrats and be sure to get a great sun tan. Great blog too. Rand


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


*Greg*
Well, no ice cream and cake, but a beer or two. Have a good one, thanks for the read.

*David*
Thanks for the viewing David….......I'm puzzled…...I didn't mention koa…......senior moment, you, or me?.......(-:

*Rand*
Working on that sun tan, and doing well. Whew, I was worried no one would tell me about the hand shake…..........
Hope all is well there, kid, have a good one….........

Jim


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


Hey Jim,
Weclome to Lumberjocks! year #2 and here is your gift, the secret hand shake.










Glad to here you are relaxing and dreaming up plans for more jigs.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


Thought provoking as always Jim. Happy LJ anniversary. I am right behind you.

Secret handshake? How about the secret mindshake (not to be confused with the brain freeze). You share your story, and then we comment and share ours.

What do I see out there? Heads are nodding, memories of work projects, goofs, zany moments, frustrations, and joys are filling the community.

Yep, a whole lot of mindshaking going on. You are officially a member 

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *One Year LJ Anniversary, Reflections from Paradise...............*
> 
> Today is my one year anniversary at LJ's…......what follows is discovery, intrigue, reflection, and my usual tomfoolery, set aside 5 minutes of your time….......I guarantee nothing will be serious, the mantra for this post….take it all with the smile that is intended…........
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
I already wrote this reply once, and forgot to post it…............(-:

Just thought the handshake might be…........er…......interesting with mixed shakers….............(-:

*David Craig*
Thanks there, David, yup, definitely a mind shaking member…..................(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*

*Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*

Since my work with clients involves dealing with stress, both mental and physical, *I have an opportunity to observe and learn from other people's misery*.

*I have another advantage. I am old.* Nearly 70. This allows me to recall experiences that relate to this topic that are unique to aging.

This is an amazingly complex and important topic. I am only going to *point out a few observations, to stimulate your own personal introspection, and investigation.*

*STRESS*
I will use the word *stress* in the most general sense, meaning both physical and mental stress. Stress is the wear and tear, the strain, and the associated discomfort, that results from using the body and mind. When stress increases, or accumulates, we hurt, and if it reaches a critical intensity, we break. *Each person's physical and mental stress tolerance is unique. It is a product of a number of factors, many of which we do not control. It changes throughout your life.*

*WORK*
I will use this term to mean both mental and physical effort, whether vocational, avocational, athletic activity, or in the performance of daily tasks of living. We may work in the workshop, on the athletic field, in the kitchen, both for money, enjoyment, and in the management of everyday family life. I will also use the words perform and performance to mean doing work at any task, for money or pleasure.

*TOLERANCE*
.........There are no 10 year old or 70 year old olympic athletes. Our physique, and its control, has age limits at either extreme.

*Each individual has a unique set of PHYSICAL attributes.*
We all have physical stress limits. *When we try to exceed those limits, our body speaks to us.* The body first grows *tired*, meaning it cannot perform as fast and as well, you make mistakes. And if you keep going, eventually it will exhibit *pain (sore muscles, muscle spasm, aching joints, blisters)*.........and if you still keep going it will *break (arthritis, tendonitis, muscle strain, joint separation, stress fractures).* Pain is the body's way of saying you may be exceeding safe limits, determined by your unique attributes and conditioning. Pain gets even worse, if you break.

*Each individual has a unique set of MENTAL attributes.*
We all have mental stress limits. *When we try to exceed those limits, our mind speaks to us.* The mind first grows *tired*, meaning it cannot perform as fast and as well, you make mistakes. And if you keep going, eventually it will exhibit *pain (headache, twitching eyes, increasong errors, drowsiness, irritability)*.........and if you still keep going it will *break (hallucinations, crying, elevation of blood pressure, asthma, colitis, dermatitis, even stroke and heart attack).* Pain is the mind's way of saying you have exceeded its safe limits, determined by your unique attributes and conditioning. Pain gets even worse, if you break (mental breakdown).

*What determines tolerance, and how do we know when we are exceeding it?*
We learn by experience, and sometimes the advice of others. Physical and mental stress are interrelated and one affects the tolerance of the other. Only experience gives each individual a way to judge his limits. The processes and relationships are too complex for measurement and prediction.

*Can we improve, meaning increase, our stress tolerance?*
Conditioning, both physical and mental may improve tolerance. Experience improves tolerance. It is stressful to learn something. When we are an expert, a task may be much easier, and less stressful. The reverse is also true, we may lose stress tolerance, if our conditioning lapses, or illness or infirmity has affected our vigor.

*What other factors should I be aware of?*
We determine safe levels of stress exposure with experience. This can change obviously. But we need to be aware that when we age, especially as we approach our 40's and 50's, there is a downward trend in stress tolerance of all types. You can compensate with experience, wisdom, precision, and timing. But for a given ability, stress tolerance has an irreversible downward trend as adult age increases. If you find you are are having pain or reduced tolerance to a familiar task, as age advances, you need to assume that your safe limits for stress are lower, and you must adjust output….......or you will break.

This is the framework I use to diagnose client symptoms on a daily basis. It sounds like common sense. But many of the injuries I have read about here on LJ's, are the result of forgetting these simple facts.

*What is the practical impact of these facts?*

*1. Most performance is improved with periodic rest times.* They also give you a way to measure whether you have reached your stress tolerance for the task. After a rest, if you do not feel like continuing, or you have to force yourself after a rest, then it is best to stop for the day, or a long interval of time.

*2. If you detect tiredness or pain, take a rest and analyze the factors in your tolerance, and carefully approach the limits.* Getting older, out of shape, too little sleep, etc? Better to quit too soon, than too late, after something breaks.

Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


So true, So true, Jim!

I am glad you included mental activities in your description of work. As a teacher, no one could understand why I would be physically tired at the end of the day when my "work" was not physically demanding.

From personal experience, I can attest that mental stress- exacerbated by emotional attachment can bring on physical ailments.

Lew


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


Been reading my blog entries have you?

Doc has me on stronger stuff, and I am NOT happy about it. Not blaming the doctor, just having to bump up from basically heavy duty Allieve and resting, to heavy duty pain killers, anti inflamatories, and muscle relaxers has an impact on my head as well as my back. I have to work to make a living, and I need to be sharp and alert on the job to insure the quality of my work, which is very difficult when my head is floating around in the clouds you know?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Very good information!

I never knew one could get More Tired sitting at desk all day than hard physical labor until I started doing it… working on accounting books all day. After my 1st day I was POOPED OUT! ... and I was in superb physical shape.

Later in life, late 60's, I was gung-HO on the stock market and was consumed in it every awakened moment…
I could feel the stress BUT didn't think much about it… drank some wine, etc. and just kept on going… NOTHING was going to stop me!

Until diverticulosis got inflamed in my colon, caused it to expand and CLOSE… That means you can't poop! 

Resulted in going to hospital, surgery, etc. etc.
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/woodidxjwood.html

I found out later from a Dr. friend that stress can cause major MAJOR problems and should be dealt with FAST!

I made a change in my life… (read the link above)

The only stress I have today, if you want to call it that, is playing around with wood, designing, building, etc. etc.
I have not traded a stock more than 5 times since!!

No more stress here… at all!
... I do not watch CNBC and the socalled NEWS anymore on TV… I get all the News I want from the internet (just a few minutes a day)... TV is for nothing but PLEASURE now… Radio is nice too, while in the shop.

... and I'm really OLD now… at 74! 

It's not worth it…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


At first, I felt like you were "writing this directly to me."

And then … after the moment's vanity had waned ;-) ... I realized that … it's just that mellifluous Bertelson writing style.

In this case, a bit like a cheesy horoscope or a Chinese fortune cookie: I'd bet most people reading the above … find personal wisdom, and applicability in it, to.

Well said.

The only thing you left out is the "and … if all else fails" bit. Known, in some circles, as the biplane.

I'll let Grizz speak to that LOL !

Intellectual work-still-is far more fatiguing for me than physical work, though I'm good at, and inclined toward, neither 

You DO wax philosophical, with those Trade winds and that salt air in your face, don't you. Whatever it is … keep it going


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


*Joe Lyddon* glad you got wise, and got healthy, before you got dead. Seriously.

I've had a couple of doctors, in my life, tell me that they "didn't believe all that stress nonsense." They actually did not believe that physical, psychological, emotional, spiritual, ... whatever … stress had ANY impact on the body, or on a person's overall health.

Suffice to say, I didn't have them, as doctor's, any longer than it took to hear THAT.

The other thing that's rather fascinating is the difference between eustress vs. distress.

Though they are rather different, they're both still stressors ;-)

[NB: I'd never seen the article-linked above-before. I may now read it, in its entirety (yeah, right) !]


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


I can attest to the fact that stress can KILL you.
It almost did for me, years ago, when I was the service manager for a failing auto dealership.
My department was the only one making money. Therefore, I was carrying the entire company.
In the best of dealerships the service manager is in a three way bind between employees, customers and top management.
One night they took me to the hospital because my heart was running a few beats and then stopping a bit, running a few, stopping again. They determined that I did not have heart disease. STRESS.
I'm 40 years older now and I avoid an excess of stress, but continue to challenge my mind. That doesn't seem likely to harm me ;-)
ddwwb


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


shuoldn´t you bee relaxing over there in the mittle of no where 
and just having fun with your new computers
It sounds excatly like you have been looking in to some part of my jounal Jim
both the physical and the mental part of it that cover the lastest 10 years ….LOL

thank´s for both the reminder and thinking on us here at L J

now back to relaxingmode and thats an ordre Jim !!!

take care
Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


I can relate to how people who have desk jobs. Back in the mid 1970s during the fuel scare, our dept. went to a 10 Hr 4 days a week schedule. I was working in the repair shop. The people that were at their desks could hardly make it through the day, but It was still almost the same to me as an 8 Hr day.
In the past year since I had been diagnosed with possible Mesothelioma, Barb started me on a regime of taking an afternoon nap. I call them *power naps*, because they only last about 1/2 Hr, &* I wake up fresh as a daisy*.
I think those little naps may have contributed toward eliminating the lung cancer.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


Wow, *Dick*.

Through a close friend, I learned a fair bit about mesothelioma (his father).

It seems as though you've done a fair job of getting the upper hand, in all these struggles that have come your way. May your power naps, and whatever else it takes, let you get the best of THIS one, too.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


Very good Dick! Glad to hear it!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


*Thanks Guys!*

Mesothelioma is supposed to be *Terminal with a capitol T.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


*lew*
Mental stress is definitely as bad a physical stress. Frequently you have better control over physical stress than mental. I deal with both in the office, slightly more mental than physical. One of the most common complaints is tiredness or fatigue. About 90% of those complaints in my office are linked to stress. Patients seem to accept the explanation well these days, it was not always that way. I always dissect their life issues for them and try to lay out definite choices that are realistic options to allieviate the problem. Why are they talking to me? They hope their tiredness can be solved by a hormone pill…......almost 90% come in with hormone issues as their presenting complaint.

*David (dbhost)*
Yup, this came straight out of your blog. Your problem illustrates the issue well, and you just added the experience to your knowledge base, and you will avoid it next time. Perhaps the biggest advantage of being old, is that I have had more opportunities to screw up than you have…......(-: (funny one, I left the word "up" out of that sentence when I first wrote it….....fortunately I caught it before the post…...(-: )

The key is to try to analyze mistakes, and not make the same one again. Sounds good, but I admit to making the same mistake many times before finally learning how to avoid it.

*Joe*
Gad zooks, that was quite a mental rollercoaster you were on. Lots of stressors there.

*Neil*
Nope, actually wrote it because of dbhost's post. This was pretty easy for me to write. I have thought about this topic a lot, and apply this stuff regularly in my life and in my work. Just thought a short blast about it might help someone. I am philosophical by nature….....I can explain away all my faults, mistakes, mishaps, and life circumstances with a few nebulous aphorisms that sound wonderful, and don't truly explain anything….(-:

Actually, I tried to put a practical bent to it with the last couple of suggestions. There are no universal or easy solutions, but a little structure to the rhythm or work might help. Regarding eustress vs distress….....I have had more trouble with the former than the latter. About a hundred eustressors in a day running till the wee hours of the morning, all of the same nice type, will leave you exhausted and somewhat incapacitated for a couple days. Trust me.

A lot of any stress, however rewarding and well purposed, can lead to the same issues. Witness us LJ's overdoing it in the shop, working on hobby activities. My job is most likely in the eustress arena, but I can tell you, it can kill you. Physicians have a shortened life span.

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


*Don*
My work schedule is now 4 days a week instead of 5, but it was a near miss health issue that got me there, as I realized I had to cut back. I give great advice….........now if only I could follow it…......(-:

*Dennis*
Thank for your concern. Actually doing this kind of thing is fun more me. Applying it to clients is much more exacting and difficult. I put this stuff in the category of play, kinda like Don.

*Dick*
Obstetricians invented the power nap. Been doing those for 40 years….......(-:


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


Finally, my "nap Research" has been verified as a positive stress relief factor.
Thanks Doc.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Work, Stress, and Pain. Listen to your body talk.*
> 
> *Stress Tolerance, Where is the Breaking Point?*
> 
> ...


*Woodwrecker (Eric?)*
I will be glad to contribute to your sales pitch, you may quote me. Naps, I enjoyed one today, must increase longevity, vitality, and the enjoyment of life….............right?

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*

*I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*

I still have to make the guard and a T-track mounted flipping stop block. I really don't see those as being very hard to do.

But I can't work in the shop any more this weekend. I over did it yesterday and worked there again today, and my wrists are complaining. And I have surgery in the morning. So done for the weekend. That is why I know I will never be a heavy hand tool user. Power, any time it makes sense.

*So here is the sled, at this point in time, with a example piece of wood on it…....*

It has been used quite a bit actually, even without the miter arms. I have a little adjustment work on one side of the fence, which doesn't affect wood less than an inch thick. A warping and aging thing I suspect. Otherwise it is good to go. The fence is totally adjustable and replaceable, it is bolted on only.

*Super Sled*
Thanks to John Nixon, Patron, a1Jim, Scott Bryan, etc, etc, etc…........a work in progress with the help of my friends….....(-:










And the….........
.
.
*Super Sizer Panel Sled, complete with oak trim*
.
.
For newbies……..*that's what LJ's do…......oak trim on jigs and fixtures,*
.
.
.....................so I had to do it too……………(-:


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


I thought you had built one about a year ago. Is this a new improved one?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Those are Super NICE sleds!

Really COOL…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*david*
Same sled, sloooooooooooooww….....finish. But I have been using it, I am just completing the details.

How are you doing…......haven't talked to you….........er…..........for a long time. I remember batting around different aspects of the sleds. Hope all is well….....we are doing fine here. Work and old age slows me down…................(-:

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Joe*
Hey Joe, how are things? Yes, I have been working on these things off and on, and I am nearly through with the Super Sled….....easy stuff now. A lot of shop projects in between.

Thanks for stopping by…..always like to hear from you….......I'll try to keep abreast of you as well….........

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


I keep looking at ideas for the next one I'm going to build.

I also keep coming back to the Dubby as an option.

I'm also kicking around using phenolic-faced plywood, for the table.

But … in the end … I'd really rather just … have yours.

Would you mind, Jim ?

I think you know (or-more importantly-could be convinced to believe) that I'd do it for you ;-)

Very cool gizmos there, Buddy !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


that is one heck of a sled….i need one, i know….should i wait to see if this one comes up for auction…i bet i would wait for a long time…so i guess i better build my own…or maybe get beener to do it for me…he has time wood and tools…and boasts of it…lol…......yea…i like that idea…grizz


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Great sled, Jim!

Really like the flexibility/versatility built into the movable fences.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Neil*
.........just so you don't covet my wife…...........that's proscribed, isn't it?

Yes, you may covet my sled…....(-:

The Dubby has been around forever, I think. But if it is built with precision, it might be worth it.

*OK…............and away we go…............youse are going to love the rest of this…........(--:*

I think, once I get this sled finished, it will take up housekeeping sitting on the top of my TS.

Thats because, I think, when I get a new bandsaw, I will do most of my difficult ripping on it.

Or….......I may get one of Larry's Torques WorkCenters (TWC), or possibly the Festool plungesaw with the guiderail….....or both, besides the bandsaw, making ripping a question of choosing the option.

And I am not just talking, I am serious about all the above. The TWC really intrigues me.

But I was thinking about possibly making a Christmas present, and realized I needed a real bandsaw….

But because I am older than dirt, I am going to buy one that will be my last bandsaw, so it has to be a good one. I am looking at the two Grizzly's reviewed in FWW Tools and Shops Annual Issue, I think you get FWW also, so go look it up, if you haven't already been drooling. I will never have great access to wood, so I suspect my choices will be limited, and I will buy in bulk, resaw, make my own veneers, etc. But I am old, and my shop size is limited. So the 17 inch is tempting, but the larger one….........that just couldn't be justified for its footprint, in my small shop. It will have to be mobile, and that means big stable wheels with locks.

That FWW review was a very interesting, and if it all pans out, a great review of the big bandsaws. I read about people cutting most stuff on the bandsaw, if they have a good one. Crosscut wouldn't be reasonable, but ripping of all sorts would be. But I would also have to get a good jointer, and planer, and/or drum sander. Space is an issue, but I am programmed to eliminating a bunch of old stuff. I have been hesitating until I decided this is really a good hobby for me, but I think I am now committed. So….........we have another blog item….......ripping in the shop…....and then in the delicatessen section, which bandsaw to buy…..(-:

........a fun week looms ahead, except work looks like a bear…............

Thanks for peeking into my world…........

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Grizzman*
Maybe we could barter a train or two for my grandchildren…........for the sled…........(-:

The panel sled came together for the project table, made it in a hurry, but it works very well.

The super sled, of course, worked without the miter arms…....patron, when seeing my design a year ago, got me into that, and then I ended up making a sled similar to Scott Bryons's. Bunch of other's were in there too.

So the sled has been working, but now is really ready for the big time.

Have a good one, 34 deg here, has been melting all day…...typical Anchorage freeze, thaw, snow, rain, winter…........you know….....

Jim


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Jeez Louise Jim! I know I made cracks about you being the Q of the James Bond woodworking world but how many jigs are you set to replace with the almighty one? You do much more then I am certain that you and Larry will be working together to bring out the Torque Workcenter Junior to the production line.

Hope the surgery is in your favor tomorrow Jim. And I hope the surgeon has your since of humor.

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*lew*
Loved your trays for Christmas, your usual great work.

This should be very flexible. I used the T-track installed in the sled proper to set up an impromptu jig last weekend to make a bunch of stuff. Now with the arms, that is magnified considerably. I have a shelf full of hold-downs for the project table and the sled. On the fly jigs are really easy.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
In case there is any doubt, I am the surgeon….....and the patient needs my sense of humor to heal….....as well as my hands and wrists to do the job….....but some days, my cutting sense of humor alone….....is sufficient…....(-:

By the way, I wanted you to know, that T-track should be bought only from Rockler, as the preferred provider of such products, as well as their holddowns….....you noted I gave them an exclusive….......for the obvious reason…............ ............................ .................

I am sure it is obvious…............

..................doesn't blue constrast with the wood just perfectly, and their holddowns….....the Rockler imprint….......the Rolls Royce of holddowns….........

..................don't you think that is just devine…........if not elegant…......and oh so chic….....

Perhaps we might elevate the sled to an artistic statement…..............

.............huh?

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Oak trim? Nah, not me. I like using Walnut! (I have more walnut scrap on hand right now…)

The sled is starting to look really sharp. I bet Rockler is loving you with all that T track you bought from them!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Hey Jim,
Read that FWW magazine on the plane over to Oahu, bought it in the airport.
I am vegging out on the lanai after a hard day at the beach and pool and liberal applications of MaiTai's
I just bought a GO555P this last summer:
http://lumberjocks.com/twokidsnosleep/blog/17346
Grizzly was fine to deal with, shipped to Canada and the unit went together fine. I do not have 220 in my garage so many larger saws were out. If you get a 14", then would suggest
1.Must have riser kit to get 12" capacity
2.Must get a good aftermarket blade (Woodslicer or Timberwolf)
3.Mobile base is an asset
My saw does everything I ask of it and the only complaint I have is dust collection port is poorly located
So much for my .02 regarding bandsaws

PS:
I am blow away by this resort and its use of wood- Koa I think….the woodwork is amazing. You know you are a wood-nut when you spend time fondling woodwork around a resort ;0


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Hey David (dbhost)*
Don't have much walnut, have a few scraps left over from Norton the sanding block. And he sanded those miter arms prior to finishing. He is the shop mascot, and makes for an excellent sanding block.

Yup, Rockler preferred customer.

My mother always said I looked best in blue….............(-:

Watching your electrical…......it is money….......plan for it….......save for it.

You need it for a lot of reasons….........

Have a good one….......off to eat corn chowder and home made bread sticks, from scratch…........byyyyyyyyy….....

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Scott*
Well keep having fun, and enjoying the woodwork…......I might enjoy other things in Hawaii…................

.............the whales, the beach, the waves, the warm weather….................(-:

Seriously, thanks for the words on the bandsaw, and be sure to just veg out, and have fun. That is the one place in this world I get totally relaxed, I don't think about work at all, and you should make a point of not doing it either. Our work can be brutal at times.

So you and the family have a good one, just about my bedtime here, up early tomorrow morning….......

Jim

PS
Your experience with Grizzly seems to be the norm here on LJ's. That's why I am considering them above the others.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Nice completion on the super sled Jim. I'm glad to hear you are thinking about a large bandsaw. I doubt you will regret getting one. I think you will be surprised about how many advantages there are. In addition to resawing and making veneer, they are also great to saw logs, which might be a particular advantage for you. Another thing many don't consider is how great it is for rip sawing. Safer, and less wasteful.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Both of your sleds turned out really nice.

I kind of like your quote*, "But because I am older than dirt, I am going to buy one that will be my last bandsaw, so it has to be a good one"

*But I'm trying to figure out what category I'm in.*

Maybe older than a fossil.

*When I bought my RIKON bandsaw, 4 years ago, I was much older than you are now.*

*I still love this saw. Here are a few other RIKON reviews on LJs.

One thing about this saw, you won't have to fight with adding extension blocks.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Mike*
Thanks for the comments. One of the reasons I am looking to a bigger bandsaw, is the rip capacity. With a little overkill on the bandsaw, I shouldn't have to upgrade my TS, which seems to work just fine. So your verification of this capability helps. I may make it a Christmas gift from Sherie, makes her shopping easy. I have to get to work on the general structure of the shop now, to free up space.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Fossil* errrr ...........*Dick*............(-:
Thanks Dick. I wanted some counterpoint on the brand of saw, because FWW review is my first exposure to reviews of saws in this class. As I said, "if it all pans out", referring to the review. One review will not convince me, but Grizzly has sure been getting a good reputation up here. Before I came to LJ's, I didn't know the brand existed, but then again I can say the same thing about a lot of other brands. When I joined up here, I had just purchased my Vega fence, and I think I came across LJ's looking for reviews. Until I looked, I wasn't even sure you could find aftermarket products for my TS….......but of course I was very naive, and just an old time DIYer, not a woodworking hobbyist. I remembered you had the Rikon.

Busy week in the hospital this week, so have to get organized. It's been melting a lot around here, current temp is 30 degrees at 0600 hrs.

I need to talk to you and Mike(Stefang) some more about using a larger bandsaw….......

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


huu you talked about buying new jewlry , highheels and fancy dresses for the workshop
and toolbox I cant see the reson for you to do so when you produce them your self
unless its becourse its a nice to have , just in case of an invitation from a mag. to show your shop
on the red carpet in full blitzlight swinging with the skirts and assesseries
I can tell you that your own bling-bling diamonts can make a greater show than they can anytime
isn´t it time you let them walk into the hall of fame called project pages I´m sure they will be humble
enoff to work with you after they have been glorifired they very well know what they like to do
on a daily base and that ain´t fooling around in the blitzlight

I realy like your solutions on the sled but I gess you have discovered it 
take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Well, I am considering a real project some time, actually that is what brought on the bandsaw mania. I started thinking, and the project I had in mind, would need a decent bandsaw, unless I just found the perfect piece of wood, not likely. So then, having just read FWW's review of the big saws, and having read about LJ's who started using their bandsaw for all kinds of stuff, especially if it is a big one, I decided that might actually be the cheap way for me to go. Rather than buying a cheaper and smaller saw, and then upgrading my table saw, for instance.

Oh well, I am getting there, sooner or later on of my projects will be a real project….....can't you just hardly wait?
But that will mean I have to really tear apart the shop to make room. However, I now have the capability to make shop objects quite readily, so that should be a breeze.

So now it is design time, and I want to standardize a bunch of stuff so I can go into mass production for the shop. Oh well, it should be fun.

I am sure there will be some finery for the projects posts…........er…........sometime in the next year….........(-:\\
happy anniversary again….....ain't it been fun…..........(-:

Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


gee jim…and i thought you were really going to take my gauntlet serious….well i guess if we see some hauty new band saw appear and maybe some other wonderful tools appear…then maybe there is hope after all…..... so how many babys will you birth this week…you have to have a record of all them babys you brought into the alaska wilds…....maybe enough to populate the whole state…....so do we get a hint at which bandsaw your looking at…or is it a surprise…....grizzman


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Jim,

Just curious… How much time do you have to really DO woodworking?

With all the Long days… Short days, etc. etc. PLUS being C O L D ???


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Joe*
I would normally be thought of as having more time than the average working guy. However there is a catch. At my age I just don't come home from work and go working in the shop. When I get home I sit down at the computer, or perhaps if the news is on, in front of the TV for awhile, just to wind down. Stress tolerance at my age is low. So I have to pace myself carefully.

I am probably limited to no more than 6 hours per day on the weekend, because my wrists, hands, and arms won't take it. Last weekend I think I got in 6 hours on Saturday, but I had to limit myselft to 4 hours on Sunday to avoid hand and wrist injury. My actual infirmity is my back, but strangely it doesn't bother me much in the average day. But, just like yesterday, when I had a fairly short, but difficult surgical case, I can't arrive in marginal physical shape. I have to be alert, and the hands and arms have got to work well.

Long answer to a short question. Also, if I am at home, and I have a patient in labor, I really can't get covered from head to toe with sawdust, because I may have to leave very quickly.

Right now I am kinda on a roll and getting in a bunch of shop time. But it is pretty unpredictable.

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Grizzman*
Well, I have got to get serious about a project. Actually I have a simple one in mind, with a couple of twists mostly for learning. But it would be advantageous to have a bandsaw for that.

Re the bandsaw, I am leaning toward the 17 inch Grizzly, the G0513X2B. I would make a close comparison with the 19 inch, but apparently they differ only in wheel size and motor size. The fence would not have to be replaced. Second in the running would be on of the Rikons, there have been good reviews on that here. If I order it, I would be forced into the steps at demolition of the current shop to make room. I am going to make a few more gizmos for my project table, and then gear up to start revamping the shop in a big way. The gizmos are an hour or two a piece.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Jim don´t forget to have the club of havey waight lifters ready 
when it arive on the doorstep and is going down to the basement
or is it right remembered that you can go from the outside and in to the shop 

and this isue with your arms is only a matter of training with manuel tools long enoff
CanadianChips has officiel named it lifestile change instead of execise of the mucles….LOL

yes you are right we have fun and Ohboy how the time fly when we have that 
have a great day
Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Jim,*

When you do buy a new bandsaw, watch for free shipping. I think ordering from Alaska, the shipping could really add up. I bought mine when Woodcraft had free shipping.A lot of places are offering free shipping quite often now.

I went out to my van this morning. & brushed off about 4" of the white stuff. I hadn't used the van since Saturday, so that's an how much has stayed. A lot has melted over that time period.

It's now +28 @ 11:10 AM CST. Our house just shook from a mine blast. They were 10 Min. late today, they always blast on Wednesdays.

I've been going to mention to you that it seems since I've retired I don't seem to put in as much shop time as when I was working. I think Woodworking was my way of forgetting about my job.

Another thing, is maybe I'm just slowing down a little. *<O)$ *


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
They can roll the boxes right into the shop through the garage doors. As for heavy lifters, and this will sound funny, but Sherie who is not a big person, under 140 pounds somewhere…..(she won't tell) will be the second member of the heavy lifting team. She does weights and is in the gym for over an hour 5 days a week. I am stronger than Sherie still, but I have to lift very cafefully because of my back. I will probably need help with assembly, I assume. I will get wheels and better blades with the purchase.

*Dick*
The big problem is, when a company says free shipping, they almost always exclude Alaska and Hawaii. The strange thing, and I found this out with my computer, if you ship it UPS ground…......they will still air freight it up here, just with a different priority. I came unglued when I heard they were shipping my computer ground, but the sales people at Falcon Northwest said it was a year or two ago that both Fedex and UPS starting doing it the same way. The only difference was the time. It still came by air. They just shipped by lower priority, which is much cheaper.

But somehow, I suspect it will come by slow barge….......(-:

I remember the blasting, it was part of growing up, and never thought anything about it. You have to live on top of a mine, like all Iron Range cities do, to appreciate it.

Say, have you had any service issues with the Rikon, and if so, how did they respond. They are still in the running, I will start checking prices and sales here in a couple of weeks. I have to have the shop prepared before they can ship. I also have to decide where to power it from. It will probably be the central pillar, and I do think I have the room there. The pillar has a couple of 240 plugs ready to go. The issues I have with the Rikon, is a lack of brakes, (I do like it when the blade stops fast), and I might have to replace the fence. So mostly, I favor the Grizzly. The reviews are good, and the reputation of Grizzly just keeps getting better.

Cold here this morning, 18 deg at 1000hrs. A few inches of snow on the ground. Clear skies.

I think part of the slowing down thing is the stress of thinking and planning. Even when you are retired, there are things you gotta do and they do take their toll. In my case, it is no contest, work saps my energy, and I just don't have as much let as I used to.

Jim


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Hi Jim!*
I've never had any problems with my Rikon, so I can't say anything about there customer service.

About the fence, I don't think you can buy a much better fence than what comes with it.

I've never had any problems with blade drift like my old saw, it's right on.

If I'm in a hurry to stop my saw, I just rub a piece of scrap wood against the blade.

On bandsaw size, I think the 14" is quite ample. The main thing I like is being able to rip 13" deep.

It's very seldom you'll need more than a 14" throat. Most of your sawing is done on the outside of the blade. You can plan your work to do it that way.

It's +33 now. And all's quiet until next Wednesday. *<0)$*


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


*Jim* I can't believe I missed this post! until now…

The super sled turned out …well SUPER, the arms and hold downs are a nice addition. I hope you realize, with this new super sled you are one step closer to making a.. dare I say it? a project.;-)

As it turns out I will be making a new one of these due to a table saw change. I sold my Ridgid and reconditioned my old Craftsman and coupled it with another 1950's Craftsman dedicated to dado's. I made a quick mod to my existing sled until I make a new one.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Timbo. The sled is just great, and I use the T-track for impromptu jigs other than the miter arms. I posted elsewhere…......

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/19374

......how I did the adjustment to the fence with some shims, in no time flat. In no particular order, here are the things I like about this sled:

Adjustable fence secured with carriage bolts
T-track for jigs and miter arms
Sled travel stop, located on the left of the sled which engages a special block bolted to the side of the saw. (prevents the blade from going through the blade bury block.)
Not extraordinarily heavy, because of the short front fence.
Large smooth handle.
Smooth easy travel across the TS top.

I spent a lot of design time in this, and it paid off…...............

0 Deg F at 0600hrs here in Anchorage

Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


so if it is 0 degree's there…does anchorage exist…..lol….is there any news on the band saw front….........grizz


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Hey Grizz,

I have settled on getting the 19 inch Grizzly, but I am waiting to order it until I finish the TS DC and guard thing. I need to get that done before I have a large tool sitting around ready to be setup. Because as soon as it comes, I will drop everything to get the new toy up and running. Had to slow down in the shop, the left wrist had a major complaint this week, primarily about overuse at the office, actually. It is already better, so should get into the shop some today.

The thermometer seems stuck on zero…........maybe we don't exist anymore, and time is standing still….......(-:

Jim


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Time warp? or Temperature warp? lol


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


Brain warp….............but, reality is highly overrated….......(-:


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Progress on the Super Sled…………and the Super-Sizer Panel Sled is finished*
> 
> *I finally got the super sled miter arms done.*
> 
> ...


well jim the 19 inch saw will be one sweet addition to your shop…...glad the wrist is doing better…amazing how slapping them baby butts can take it out of you…lol…....have a great week…maybe your getting some time off during the holiday…enjoy the shop time…grizz


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Enjoying the simple things.........*

This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.

*Today, I had 30 minutes to spend in the shop, before I went to the office.*
The morning was already busy….....surgery, seeing patients in the hospital, etc.

So I did glueups on some partially completed fixtures for my project table, a couple of one foot long fences. Still had a little time, fifteen minutes.

......and then I thought about something that was sticking in my craw. I had known for about a couple months that the left side of the fence for my super sled, was out of perpendicular. Know that I am truly OCD.

Not talking about right angle to the blade, that is fine, but perpendicular to the large flat surface of the sled. So if I put a thick or high piece of wood against that fence, it would then be forced ever so slightly out of right angle to the blade, if it extended over to the left.

I had thought about a simple solution….........and I had fifteen minutes, for real, before I had to leave for the office.

I quickly marked the exact position of the fence, at least on the left side…....

........and here is where the pleasure came in. My super sled fence, has an adjustable and removable fence. Fastened with 6 carriage bolts. I thought about this long and hard when I made that sled.

I loosened the left side three bolts, and in a few minutes, using some number four washers, shimmed that fence to perfection. Using a thin metal ruler and a strong magnet to manipulate then. Took me 10 minutes.

The SuperSled is now….....well…..perfect in my eyes…....you know…......it's a simple thing.

I left for the office with a big smile on my face.

*Is it simple things….....or am I a simple man….....*

*........and does it make any difference…........(-:*

Alaska Jim


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


That reminds me, I need to check mine.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


I guess if you are a surgeon, it's good to be OCD, to use sharp tools well- oncluding being able to accurately cut at a true 90 degree angle! Hope you had a good and productive day in and out of the woodshed.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


Well than what did you do with the other 5 min? I'm thinking you could have gotten something done! LOL Congrats, always fun to get things done in the shop before work no doubt!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


I've seen many times on many machines a little shimming work wonders. When you're operating any patients I don't suppose you do any shimming in there.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*I'm glad you found a cure!*


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


You're encouraging me to work on my cheap Skil table saw. Perhaps I can turn this sow's ear into a silk purse. Actually, if I can turn it into anything but a sow's ear, I'd be pleased.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


so the question was posed does it matter….well ..when it comes down to it…only to you…and if it made to smile, then i would say yea…....and when you deal with people and the complexities of life…child birth…peoples lives all the time…....i would think that a 15 minute time pod spent in your shop, would be very enjoyable….i use to fish with a dr up there out of eagle river…sam schurig..you might know of him…, but when i was with sam…he ran a little on the side of crazy…..lol…...i think he was getting rid of the stress that comes with being a dr…..but..maybe i digress…..congrats on your achievement…....its a good thing…..38 degree's at 7am…......the high will be around 65 today…....i enjoy just wearing a short sleeve shirt on novemeber 17th…..but there was a time i was wearing a beaver hat and a down jacket during the same time frame….......grizz


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


Jim,
Having the desire to achieve perfection and then the knowledge, foresight and means to actually do it is certainly an admirable trait. To get enjoyment from this accomplishment, makes it even better!

What a great way to start the day!!!

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*lanwater*
I think that angle was perfect at one time, but I am not sure. But the Groz square doesn't lie. Yes, it is worth checking these things periodically. And the occasion for me, was completing the miter arms. The sled has gotten a modest amount of use prior to finishing, but I never stuck anything high up on the fence, so it wasn't an issue. Gotta build some stops, or flip-stops, and they will ride the T-track on the top of the fence, so it became important.

*rivergirl*
There are some similarities between how I work in the shop and how I work in the office. But the comparison takes a little imagination!!! Precision is a surgical attribute that leads to low complication rates and low blood loss. Combined with efficiency, it also markedly *reduces* operating time, it doesn't make it longer. That is because surgeries that are long, are sometimes the result of chasing "bleeders" that could have been avoided, if there was greater precision. Oh well, don't try to think about work when I am in the shop, in fact I totally shut it out.

*Ken*
It isn't often when 10 minutes really accomplished something in the shop, but this time it did. The recent mod to my TS guard, which took 20 minutes, was another bite sized piece of time well spent.

*helluvawreck*
Nope, can't think of a shimming analogy in surgery…....not even one…......(-: Some plastic surgery might come close, however.

*Dick*
I bet you have used washers as spacers on screws and bolts before, and perhaps elsewhere. The graded sizes makes them useful.

*John*
My old Delta TS is still doing yeoman work, but it did need a bunch of mods. I still have to conquer dust collection on the beast.

*griz*
If you saw me, and a doctor friend at play out in the wilderness, not recently, but in the past, you would feel right at home. I am definitely not noted for a somber style anywhere, including office, OR, or home.

*Lew*
You hit the nail on the head, Lew. It was the satisfaction that a design decision over a year ago, paid off.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


I've found that fender washers are really handy. Here's an example of what mean. They have an larger outside diameter. 
You may have used these, but I thought you may be interested just in case.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
I have a few of those around, but I probably ought to buy a selection…........(-:

Always on the lookout for ways to adjust for my inevitable mistakes…......(-:

19 deg at 0700 hours. There has been some wind also, and it is kinda cruel out there.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good morning to me!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*David*
You know, once in a blue moon something is simple, and the result is good….......so gotta brag, because it is certainly the exception….........(-:


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


Its the little things like alignment issues that will mess you up quick.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*Greg*
It is surprising to see what a difference precision makes in everything you do in woodworking. If you don't have precision, it is hard to do anything artistic, except perhaps, some rustic stuff, and some one off art pieces. I am spending much of my time learning to be precise in everything, including sawing, glueing, sanding, drilling, finishing, etc.

Fixing up the shop is my main learning project…............at least I get something useful out of it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


Like the lyricist, or the poet, who-for years-struggle and toil, in the quest for THE perfect line for their magnum opus.

And-geometrically speaking-all is right in Jim's world, now ;-)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*Hi Jim,

I usually keep a supply on hand, but they seem to get used up fast.

A balmy +30F at 10:25 CST.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Yup, gotta be square….......(-:

At times I *am* a simple man, and simple things are very satisfying.

.........but I spend a lot of time trying to distill simple truths out of complex situations. Complexity is something I am trained to deal with, I guess.

My job makes woodworking feel like a walk in the park…............and that is woodworking's function in my life.

Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


I respect and admire your efforts towards achieving maximum precision Jim. That is a good mind-set for surgeons and woodworkers alike. It also gives great satisfaction as you observed.

Precision would be a great topic for a general discussion because there are so many ways to produce precision in our work. For example some get it right from the saw, as you might do with your accurate jig. Some cuts are difficult to jig though (miter saw?) and saws get dull, so another solution might be appropriate, like a sanding jig for example or a handplane shooting board. I'm always interested to see these solutions and amazed at how effective so many of them are.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
One of the things I am interested in getting is a bigger disk sander, I note you have one. The one I have is useful, but it lacks requisite precision. Find I am using it a lot on some of my project table fixtures. It is surprising how often we just need a right angle….........


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


Precision, OCD, I just hope you don't stop surgery, get out your 8000 grit water stone while mentioning something about how dull the scalpel is…

another enjoyable post Jim.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
Fortunately, we use only disposable blades, and needles. I really got a kick out of getting that thing adjusted right, almost danced a jig….......is that what we do with jigs?......(-:

So hopefully, this weekend, will get some headway on planning the next big shop revision. While I am doing that I have some utilitarian things to do. Need dust control on the TS, and I need to build a Q&D computer cart…........so hopefully get some stuff done this weekend…......

Jim


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


the best things in life i enjoy the most

are really simple


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Enjoying the simple things.........*
> 
> This is not everybody's simple thing, but it is mine. Some like the sound of the card scraper or tuning up a plane. I think I might come from another planet or something, I really get pleasure in strange simple things.
> 
> ...


*Moron*

It's whatever puts a smile on your face.

Like sitting down with my coffee in the morning to see what's up on LJ's…............

Have a good one, thanks for stopping by….......

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*

*'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*

Just thinking about my activities today….....well….......*a lot of lumberjock influence*. It has been a very busy day. Got up at 0500hrs and didn't stop working in the kitchen dining area until 1100hrs. I took off 30 minutes to drink my coffee and check my email. Right now it is a typical Anchorage Thanksgiving….....34 deg, and snow balls are falling from the sky, you know, warm enuf that the flakes clump together.

So what did I do today? Of course, first some family stuff…...er….....flock stuff. Kermit needed his stainless steel palace, you know, the one big enough for the largest of macaws, which he lives on and in much of the day….......cleaned. That took over an hour. It is not a cage, because there has been no door on it for years. Kermit is 20 years old and is very predictable. *He is the king of the household, and he has a palace….......and servants, and I am one of them….......(-:*

A picture, that will explain the rest of the morning…....taken on the huge granite kitchen island that has a sink, dishwasher and a 6 burner gas stove with oven…......and tends to be piled with a lot of stuff, because it has a lot of space. Who's rule is that?...........stuff expands to fit the available space…........you know the gist of it. The most significant part of the island is the oven, a flaming hot gas oven, giant thing, that…...............cooks the *world's best pizza*.........made by Sherie….......*with the worlds best rolling pin*.................................










Behind you see the stained glass French doors leading out on to the porch, where the turkey is now at 102 deg on the grill, as you can see, if you squint, on the remote receiver for the electronic oven thermometer.

Here is the *case I made last Thanksgiving for the thermometer*, Sherie bought it in an emergency to replace my old meat thermometer, she couldn't find one of the old analog beasts that will survive a pizza oven at a 1000 deg ( well maybe slight exageration by 500 deg or more) so she bought the electronic one….......which is really great….....










.......and the thermometer in the case…..........










I blogged about this last Thanksgiving.

But the important thing to note is…...............*my first home made pie crust…....TA DAH*.

What brought this to mind was nbeener's newest box, a product of learning from his mistakes on the previous box…....which is a *NIGH UNTO PERFECT BOX*.................did I say that right Neil…........(-:

Neil comes to mind, because with my original post, he obviously developed a fetish issue with the case and the thermometer…......if he ever comes to Alaska I will place it in my safe deposit box at the bank.

So the implication is…........my next pie crust will be better, it has to be, *because I am using the world's greatest rolling pin…...........recognize that one anybody?*

Next time I will do what my mother did…....make a double recipe for a single crust so you always have enough, and what remains is made into crust cookies covered with sugar and cinnamon….............

The crust is flaky, tastes good, etc., made with good old fashioned Crisco (in stick form). There wasn't quite enuf to look pretty, but the pumpkin pie is now cooking and looks great.

Now how did I get roped into making a pie crust…........the overall premise is quite reasonable, since those of you who are familiar with Sherie from my other posts…......remember that *she has a…........hmmmmmm…....supernatural ability to get her way with me.*

We are having a total of 7 people for dinner, including Kermit it is 8. For some reason, everyone seems to buy pre-made pies in this family (not me), and I do believe my mother was a fabulous pie maker in the old tradition. *So when I complained about the prospect of store bought pie, Sherie said…....."well I could make the filling…...." whereupon I said, with minimal prompting…......"I will make the crust"*

So the pie is nearly done. The turkey, which is filled with stuffing I made from scratch as always, is cooking. I always cook them on the grill (using it as a convection oven), and it is progressing nicely.

*So the homemade thermometer box, the special LJ rolling pin, and the pie crust an example of a first effort….....quintesential Lumberjocks….........ain't it?*

So I am happy to be a Lumberjock today, with the activities intertwined with my adventures and friends here on LJ's.

*Happy Thanksgiving, Lumberjocks…..........hope you have as much to be thankful for as I do….......*

Alaska Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


OK, OK, OK…............
Here is the pie cooling…..........see, it turned out alright…...........


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


happy Thank´s giving to you and your fammelie Jim 

I was so glad to here about Kermit again so I thought from the first picture
that you have made a new shelfunit for his books and a new round comforteble bed 
he cuold watch tv from and that Sherie had ordred you to make him a new dropbomb
for those situations when you not behave yourself …..LOL

and now you have make me hungry again :-(

have a great dinner Jim
and the best thought´s to all from Ærø
Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


sounds like a great time…nd i love the rolling pin…where did yo get it…i saw Lou make some like that…am i warm or cold on that….for some reason our pumpkin pie didnt turn out exactly the way it should…sooo…that means i will have to practice and find where the flaw is…my wife made it…and to be honest…she usually doesnt make that pie….so…chef grizz here shall jump in and rescue her…hope you had a great day…grizz


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Thanks Dennis, hope all is well there in Aero…....I suspect we are having Aero winter weather today, with the snow and just above freezing weather…..0.6C at the moment. Loved your grease box, and the dissection of the plane….....perhaps you should have been a surgeon…........(-:

Looking forward to this long weekend and a little time in the shop.

Best to you and yours….......do you have a holiday anything like our Thanksgiving?

Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


p.s ive never seen kermit or his home…any chance of a picture of that?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Yumbo Jim.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
You nailed it…......that is a Lew pin. Don't ask what I had to go through to get it…........I sold my soul…....but of course the devil in me has become obvious…..............Sherie made me do it…...........yup, she made me bite the forbidden fruit…..........

You will have to split the pie duties like Sherie and me.

I am going to make a crusade about the homemade pie thing in our extended family. My daughter up in Fairbanks already is into it, but I have to get after the rest of the family…...............

It is interesting how much LJ's was into this day, I realized it after it happened…....

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Larry*

The pie is easy and disappears fast….....kinda like a bottle of beer…......Alaskan IPA today….........

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Jim LOL I´m glad I cuold bring a little smile on some faces
that was the purpose of that post mainly ….and I surgest that we leave it there….undless you 
have an emergency amputation under the dinner I shuold cover for you…..LOL

we are well under frezing point in theese days and there is building one of the big blitz up
and will stay over Denmark the next cupple of days , they have talked about 50cm (20 inches) of snow
saturday but we have to see they have been wrong before 

no except for the schools Autumn vecation week also called (and was nessesery on the countryland)
the potatovacation we have nothing to be called holydays from spring and to Chrismas except for a half
day the 5th of june the date our (I don´t know how to translate it right ) Groundlaw is signed

I gess you have dreamed about the shop since you realised it….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


well i thought that i had seen it and was pretty sure who had made it…and that answers my other question, as to what the chances were to get one myself…but im pretty happy to keep my soul…so i guess it wouldnt be prudent to ask lew for a pin…paying for it of coarse…...so its a wet snow day…im thinking that with what your getting today on top of the icy weather you got a few days ago…is a recipe for some big trouble in the back country for sure…avalanche recipe…....hope back country snow machines will be very careful… i would imagine with your back problems….you dont indulge in riding snowmobiles…i love to ride my self…but with my back…i would be in the hospital…well enjoy the day…gobble gobble…......grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Hallo wilde Dennis, ik zeggen hallo en ope uw hebben een fantastische dag, ik moest te veel kalkoen om te eten en im ging met pensioen naar mijn bed.. neem zorg mijn vriend


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Happy Turducken day er Thanksgiving day Jim. The pie looks good from here, I made an apple pie today. Anyway glad to here you had a good one.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Why, Jim, what a lovely rolling pin ;^)

Thanks

Lew


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Hello there Grizz I didn´t got much out that but a Happy thank´s giving to you and yours too 

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
OK, I will make it a point to get ol' Kermit up here. And nope, no snow machines. This snow is welcome down at Girdwood, but because I don't snow machine, I don't keep up on the circumstances out there. We hear about it when the roads are closed….....or someone fails to outrun an avalanche…..............

Yes, glad someone else is into making pies. I will report back when we have sampled it.

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Thanks for volunteering for the emergency surgery rotation, I'll let you know when I need you…....(-:

Maritime weather is very unpredictable….....here in Anchorage, because of the mountains all around us, and the ocean, forcasting is like rolling the dice.

Well, its a good day to be thankful whether it is a holiday or what…......have a great day….....

Jim

PS The origin of the Thanksgiving holiday is interesting, and old for us Americans….......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
You are the other pie maker…......thanks for joining into the festivities…..we are waiting for the last of the guests…..the turkey is 'resting' for 30 minutes prior to carving. We will have to compare pie making notes…........

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Lew*
I know, I owe you lot, please don't sic the goons on me yet, I am good for it, promise, I promise, criss-cross my heart and hope to LJ's…..............(-:

Yup, that rolling pin works for pie crust just as well as for pizza…........

Best to you and yours….....except for the snowballs falling from the sky, it is a great day….............(-:

Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Hi Jim and a belated happy Thanksgiving. Your pumpkin pie came out great as did the thermometer storage case. Since you are encouraging other LJ members to bake pies, I thought I would show you my rhubarb pie from this past summer just to let you know I am on-board. I'll bet a lot of woodworkers can make them because they love working with their hands. Your weather sounded really warm there. We have 10 F today or -12 C.

""


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Yes Jim, Pie maker and bread baker here, I have a 7 grain loaf rising at the moment, it should be ready to go int the oven in a few,

Tha is one beautiful pie Mike!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Mike*
You know, we should be making rhubarb pie here as well, we have a good patch in the back yard. That's a good looking pie, and thinking of some tart rhubarb makes my mouth water. Do you mix it with anything, such as strawberry, etc, or make it straight rhubarb? My mother made rhubarb jam, a sweet dessert, and pies as well.

Little cooler this morning, 27F, -2.8C. Don't think it is snowing, but at 0630 it is still dark out here. Dust proofing my table saw this weekend, thinking about making a Thien separator as well for the DC. But the saw thing will probably take all weekend.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
Sherie is the bread baker in the family. She has been mixing dough in the automatic bread maker lately, and then taking it out and baking it in the oven. She uses the bread maker to mix the pizza dough as well. She sits and knits or does quilting stuff while the bread maker is doing the "heavy lifting".

Sherie just got up, sacked in, brought Kermit down with her. She is now off to Starbucks for coffee. When it is in the light part of the year, he sometimes rides along with her, but when it is dark, he cannot see outside well and becomes a little rambunctious in the car.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Goooodmorning Jim 
and have a great safe Day 
Later I am of to work now

Dennis


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


well jim i will have to say im quite surprised that you dont have one of those fancy chrome looking gizmoes that make that wonderful coffee…latte Jamaican java steaming hot stuff…ya know makes the loud sorta noise that makes you wonder what the heck its doing…and then you see some hot luscious drink sitting there type of machine…and after being gone from alaska for 15 years now…...i should slit my wrist at this point…lol…i would think that star bucks would deliver…grizzman…....oh yea…good morning and enjoy your nice long weekend…i take it your off the whole time…grizz


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Drive carefully, hope that snow storm didn't materialize…......mostly hanging around the house here today. Do you have a 4 wheel drive taxi?

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
Note that Sherie only gets Starbucks "coffee" for herself. I call it chocolate milk, because it is a tall mocha with only one shot of coffee in it, which isn't much caffeine for that large drink.

And for me….....yup…...I have a Swiss made electronic marvel that grinds the beans, and makes espresso coffee with the push of a button. I already wore out one of these machines. Sherie doesn't use it because she really doesn't drink coffee, just chocolate milk….......(-:


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


that is quite funny…well you have a great weekend…has there been any movement with the band saw…picking which one…or the likes…one jock on here just bought a big grizzly…i think an 18…it looked quite impressive…i am looking forward to seeing a picture of you with your new band saw…and maybe the bird on your shoulder…yea…that would be one for the gallery for sure….grizz


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


is kermit going to flying into the thread today…...ive got to do some pumpkin pie baking today…my wifes pie yesterday was more like pumpkin pudding…we dont know what she did…she normally doesnt do the pie…see what happens when you vary from the norm…so im stuck making pies…shucks…im so sad…lol…....grizz


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


I think the 17" Grizzly still looks like the item for me, but I have to free up a little space first. Not much though, since it will be on wheels, and be next to the central pillar, displacing an ancient flimsy project table. The two larger Grizzlys were 19" and 17", have the same table and fence, only different size wheels and a smaller motor on the 17", but still a 240V 2 hp thing. The 19" is probably just too big for my shop.

I decided I had to solve the sawdust issue with the TS before Sherie gets too agitated, because it is the main sawdust producer in the shop, with the rest of the stuff under pretty good control. The shop is open to the garage, and sawdust gets tracked into the house.

Therefore, thought I would order the bandsaw when I finished the sawdust situation, as a reward to myself. Because if the saw came in, you know I would ignore everything else for awhile…(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


yes the little minibus (9 seats) had all 4 wheels last I tjecked….LOL

its a german build WW with front wheel drive so most of the time I´m pretty well
in the snow , just have to know your car either its front or rear driven 
I remember my parrents had a Volvo 242 rear driven very funny to drive in 
and if you knew the car well as me and my father did people always was surpriced to see
what we were able to get thrugh and most of the time it was on summertires…LOL
as all the L Js say gonna know your tool before you can be a master 

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I learned to drive in Northern Minnesotata, and the roads were covered with about 6 inches of ice for about 4 months or so. We had a rear wheel drive car, and it wasn't till after I learned to drive, I learned in wintertime, that my Dad was able to afford two winter tires for the rear wheels. So, like you, I learned the hard way, on rear wheel drive without snow tires. My Dad taught me all kinds of tricks that I use to this day. We didn't even own a car until I was 14 yrs, we didn't have a lot of money. Lost everything in the depression…..my Dad worked as a traveling shoe salesman at times, so put a lot of time on the road in the 1930's.

Sure you can't get a four wheel drive?......(-:

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Griz*
No Kermit today, still recovering from yesterday. Had to spend some time reconfiguring a wireless router…....don't ask me why. But was down in the shop doing things, with my project table and the super sled in particular in heavy use. Those two items just invite you to figure out on the fly jigs…........

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


hello Jim 
yes we cuold get fourwheel drive but tooooo expencive both to buy and in use
this minibus only drive about 11 km/L in summertime and in the winthertime when
they come petrolum (Kerosene) in the diesel (fueloil) only about 8km/L and with 
fourwheeldrive it wuold be around 4-5 km/L
so the 3-5 times a year we cuold use it its not worth the money then better to stay home in town

sounds like a hard time (I only know it from reading) in those days .. its fantastic you got your
education then

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Jim,
When I was a tike, my mother would take a Pyrex baking dish, fill the bottom 1 inch (25mm) with vanilla ice cream, and pour sweet potato pie filling over the top. Freeze and cut in chunks. Yummy.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Makes sense. I drive a front wheel drive van, my wife has 4 wheel drive. I seem to get around just fine.

*Rand*
That do sound interesting. Except for ice cream, my mother made all our desserts, baked all the bread and rolls till later years when she was working again. Canned all kinds of fruit, jam, jelly, etc. We picked blueberries, and sometimes chokecherries in the summer. She would can those also. The blueberries she made into pie filling and canned it, so we had blueberrie pie all winter. Different times.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Today I am thankful to be a Lumberjock..............*
> 
> *'Tis Thanksgiving…....gotta be thankful.*
> 
> ...


Jim, My mother (88) still cans and does things the way she did back during and just after the Depression of the 30's. 
With all this talk about food you have me hankering for shortening bread. lol Remembering back to being a kid and the good times. How do we turn the clock back? lol 
I think I'll call Mom, I haven't told her I love her today. 
And to all Lumberjocks, have a great season. Rand


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*

OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*

Actually, in all honesty, I was looking for a reviewed item, by the *Fine Woodworking gods*……a Porter Cable 12V drill/driver and impact driver combo. They thought it was a great buy. Powerful, light, and reasonably priced……..

*……………but wouldn't 18volts be even brighter…….have a little more shine……hmmmmmmmm…….*

Really folks, I looked for that PC set in Lowe's, while buying some electrical stuff for my latest and greatest shop endeavor, modular tool carts, project carts, and cabinets. But I didn't find the exact one. I knew that my old friend Makita lurked at the nearby Home Depot store, but…….I was in the aisle at Lowes. I had decided my Dewalt Power Screwdriver was a failed purchase, after about 3 to 4 years. Not enough power, and the battery had to be charged daily. No Dewalt. Porter-Cable……..not a stand out in the battery operated realm. A little dubious.

But there, *the new romance in my shop life……Bosch*………recent good experience with a router buy. I had confidence. There it was shining to my right……….as I drove the cart down the aisle….*needing a Drive Buy*.

*I picked up the drill/driver…….holstered it and then after appropriate hestitation…. drew it again slickly and smoothly, definitely a kill.*

Hmmmmm. Well, really it hefted just like the latest Makita, last purchase before the Dewalt……a Nickel Metal Hydride brute, but it is heavy……and definitely passé.

*The impact driver…….I could see those screws and lag bolts succumbing to its manly power. Even more compact…..perhaps would fit in a leg holster, for a last ditch attempt at survival……*

While contemplating a rigorous search for the absolute best…..*the box found its way into my cart. The Drive Buy.* $199.00……….not on sale. More than the reigning FWW PC superduper saver scoop.










But it was 18V, it exuded testosterone, *I don't think I deceived myself…….Bosch…….cool stuff………worth more…….pride of ownership. More chrome than the competitors.*

The next day…..some pretty inconvenient angles, confined spaces, drove a couple of pilot holes and a couple screws, then a lag screw………a perch for a 4" dust collector tube when not in use. *Impressive power. Light weight. Compact. Just great.*

Today same thing, drilling holes, very difficult approach. Holes………I just couldn't believe how fast that drill went through ¾" ply, and a piece of metal.

And then I set up the 5/16 inch bolt with the nut in back, with an oversized washer. It was a bad angle for the second one………couldn't see well……the first one went perfectly….and with the second one gave the impact driver a second squeeze couldn't tell if the bolt-nut was tight……*and watched a 5/16 inch hex bolt head with an oversized washer behind it sink into and start to destroy the ¾ inch plywood.*

*Yikes………I had a monster in my hand!!!!!!!!!!*

Did I tell you, the drill has an automatic chuck lock so that you can really ratchet down on that drill bit with minimum effort…….wonderful.

*I have rarely been so impressed with a tool on initial use……..in this case two of them*. I don't know what the long term will bring, but I am optimistic………

……….with my latest Drive Buy……….

*By the way, I still haven't read the instructions……….(-:*

Bosch 36618 drill/driver
Bosch 25618 impact driver

$199 for the set at Lowe's…………

PS

I have a zillion things to blog about, I am way behind……….but trying to complete some stuff……..

But I knew……out there…….someone……would feel much better that they were not alone……….

……when they do a *Drive Buy………*

Alaska Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


Jim,

You deserved this combo!

I envy you- I haven't been in the shop since mid November except to pass thru on the way to the washer and dryer.

Lew


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


I also have experienced tools mysteriously jumping into my cart. I don't think I've ever regretted the tool choice, occasionally the price paid. As they say "Haste makes waste". On the other hand, sometimes we get so caught up in getting a good deal that we bypass the tool that we really wanted for the one that's on sale. I have fewer lasting regrets when I pay too much then when I settle for a second choice tool.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


Great post Jim, been there, done that. My drive buy was the same kind of set in that sexy makita black and white. ;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Lew*

I feel for you, as you pass by, the action of the washer…...reminds you of the…...orbital sander maybe.

The dryer, of the gouge as you start a new laminated creation, perhaps a rolling pin.

Ahhh….......such sorrow in you voice…..you need treatment…......a remedy….....

Maybe…..a pepper mill is in your future…......(-:

..........may the gods of the woodlands and the spirits of inspiration overcome your inertia and tribulations…

Time to create…....I have spoken….......(-:

Jim


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


I had my eye on Bosch stuff at a tent sale on Thanksgiving weekend. Had a good grab and spin of your new set, very sweet, but I had router lust.
My little dude was with me and is no help in stopping the bird brain shopper mentality you define here. In fact with tools, he and I are a dangerous combo. So I fondled the Bosch Colt trim router once and put it down, walking away as I really am too smart to be such an impulse buyer. Halfway around the next table my son says"are you going to go buy that router? You know you watnt it and will be talking about it all weekend long. Go get it, I will cover for you with mom" 
So I got it, and 'mom' still does't know. Now you have corrupted me with the drill and driver combo, oh well.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Dan, the ShopTinker*

Hmmm….....somehow our most primitive instincts overcome our reason….....and we go for the moment. What to say? Life is but a moment…..eh….....we must enjoy it. Sometimes during the moment….shiny tools jump into our cart. Ain't it great when a moment brings a fine day…......(-:

Yup, second choice doesn't cut it…......

Thanks for viewing, nice to hear from you again…...

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Hey Scott,* thanks for stopping by.

I was on a project to do something, and then it all got interrupted. In the meantime, I bought the Colt also, a couple of months ago. Would you believe, yesterday I finally opened the box. The project, on the back burner, will get done eventually, and the Colt will be waiting, now in its special place in the shop. What a coincidence. Hope all is well there in Burnaby…....and everyones teeth are doing well. Would a Colt be useful for the hygienist? Well maybe a little too robust…(-:

My daughter from Fairbanks, with husband and 3 grandkids are coming down next weekend. Ought to really be fun. The oldest may be ready for the scroll saw, 10 years old, may give it a shot. Stefang (Mike in Norway) has done well with that age and the scroll saw, something to keep in mind.

Have a good one….....hope all is well there, and you are getting some time off…......

....and this combo is really great….

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Dan, papadan*

The only thing for me is my cart was rolling down the aisle in Lowe's instead of Home Depot. Either would have been fine. I alternate between the two for variety. The Makita stuff has good reviews….......I think it is the new technology that makes the difference.

Hope that Indianapolis Show goes well or went well, can't remember when it was happening. We don't have shows like that up here. But I did find a new shop with all the wood goodies I need. They have a woodturning group meeting there. I may have to get a lathe just to join.

Thanks for stopping by…....nice to see you here again…....

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


All I can say is …. that early British automobiles had a following-a cult following, marked by people with a passion for fixing them that equaled their passion for driving them.

This was a good thing, since … by and large … they were constantly broken.

Their electrical bits, you see, were made by Lucas Industries.

This gave rise to the classic bumper sticker-"Lucas: Prince of Darkness"

But then … somehow … Lucas got replaced by Bosch.

And the cars just worked. Fewer fires. Actually safe to drive at night.

Bosch. They do a LOT of things right !

My impact driver-like yours-demands a bit of temperance and restraint, on the part of the user. Heads snap righht off. Bits strip out the heads, leaving you wondering how to extract what's left.

It's a lot of power, you've got your hands on-not for the weak, and not for the uninitiated.

This IS the "heavy machinery" that one should NOT operate, after taking antihistamines and the like.

It's a brave new world you've entered, Doc. Vaya con Dios !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Neil*
Thank you for the history, which I was totally unaware of. So….....now I know to watch for when the bolt is tight…......and quit!!

I have an impact driver, Craftsman of all things, which I bought maybe 15 to 20 years ago, labeled as industrial…..it's corded. I know it would not be used in industry, but it is an indestructible beast, only used when I change tires from summer to winter , and then back. I suspect I will never replace it and it will never fail. It has that feel and look.

So when I look at this new Bosch driver, I say to myself….....hmmph…...a toy….........but NOT. I couldn't believe what it was trying to do…....and succeeding. And the drill was exceptional also. Oh well. Things have changed. Like the title says, some things are better, and battery operated drivers are one. I just didn't expect the vast difference in both the drill and the impact driver, from what I had used before, especially considering their weight and size. Zooooooouuuuuuuunds…........!!!

'Tis nice to have a nice surprise for a change….......

Jim


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


I love it!

I still haven't been willing to go cordless, but if I did, Bosch would be on my short list for sure!

Actually come to think of it, I have a Bosch belt sander on my Amazon wish list… I know it sounds weird, but I want a belt sander to share the same belt size as the Ridgid Oscillating belt sander… I know, that's big, but what the heck right?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with Bosch Jim, and the 18V will give you plenty of power. Also, the new Lithium batteries make a big difference. The combination is really great too. Enjoy.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


Jim,

I start out my hardware store shopping without a cart. I try to train my mind into believing I am not going to buy anything substantial. Sometimes, it even works. Unfortunately, for me, it isn't the big purchases that get me, it is all the nickel and dime stuff. "I need those sandpaper discs for my Work Sharp", "Hey, I need these driver bits…", "Hmmmm, Freud came out with some new router bits…", "I could use one of those blumetal hole saw kits…" Before I know it, a drill/driver set would be the cheaper route. So now, I don't do a drive buy, I do a run by and hope my eye hand coordination is not what it used to be… 

Congratulations on your new purchase.

David


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*David dbhost*
My old Skil belt sander is a 21", and of course the Rigid is a 24". But I don't think 24" would be to big for a hand held belt sander, the longer sander might improve the ability to get things level. Same principal as with planes…........

I find when I am working I frequently have a use for 3 or 4 drill and driver tools for pilot holes, driving screws, different size screws, etc. If you don't have a battery operated drill/driver, you will find the convenience irresitable when you get one, and the corded stuff will gather dust. My corded Skil has been used only on rare occasions, when I wanted a bunch of power drivers due to a large number of hole-screw combinations that need to be repeated over and over. Now I have 4 battery operated drills/drivers, and that Skil will probably not be used again.

There is no question that a corded drill is a better buy in terms of longevity, price, no batteries to replace or recharge, etc. But convenience and speed rule in my life. I would say, don't by NiCd, those batteries slowly fade. The 18V Bosch Li-ion stuff seems just as powerful if not more so than my 18 V Makita Ni-MH, or the corded Skil.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Mike*
I am having good luck with Bosch so far. I don't find their products particularly expensive, but the quality seems high. I found a good source for high quality hardwood, Baltic Birch ply, etc. here in town. They carry Powermatic, Festool, and some Jet stuff. I was looking at some Festool stuff yesterday, and the sticker shock there is very real. I might consider the Festool plunge saw, but I am not sure I would get enough use to justify the price. The rest of the items were just more than I need for the application, especially because I am not using tools commercially.

14deg F, -10deg C at 0630hrs…....

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


-6deg F, -21deg C at 0630hrs.

"Sweater weather" ;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
Actually, I don't buy a lot of tools on impulse…......I am just like you, I find the doodads and thigamabobs that add up in price anyway. I walk through the big boxes quite frequently on targeted runs, and about 50% of the time come back with a non-targeted item as well. Recently I got a bunch of tools to improve efficiency so that I can get this shop stuff done. That includes a compressor and 3 nail guns, a disc sander, the Rigid spindle/belt sander (the two sanders replace my old and small disc/belt sander combo), and the Bosch drive and driver. Once I have those all set up I should be working a little faster. The drill press has come off of the old built in bench, where it was too high, and in the way of the sanders some. That alone will be a help.

I had done some minimal reading on the drill/driver thing, but not in any serious fashion, and definitely no comparison stuff.

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Neil*

Just balmy…......eh…........(-:

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


LOL .. 
congrat´s with your new toy Jim ….....but …but ain´t 18V realy an over kill for 
a woodworker and DIY CAVEMAN….LOL

the set for sure looks good but from the toque my 12V has I wuold think the 14,4 V wuold be enoff
speciel considering the waight isue on battery powered tools 
and then we have to deside shuold it bee 1,4 A - 2,8 A or 3,6 A battery set to them too

alot of the decisions to make under the running-drive-by….. 
realy ain´t easy to bee a powershopper these days….LOL

I wuoldn´t dare to think of the 36V maschine´s the proff. use now,
with the toque and waight they have ..LOL
Dang why shuold I start to think of them now….............I think I need a 36V maschine 
next time I goto town …......I know for sure that irretating neighbour with the fourwheel driven sixcylinder turbocharged 360 horsepower engine AUDI +++aaaa equipt only has a 18V he always bragging with…..
I think that wuold justifire the buy of the 36V ….......wuoldn´t it…..LOL

thank´s for a very good blog Jim 
take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Note you are running about 11deg C warmer than we are this week, we have been plague by fairly cold, but very foggy weather.

Re my new baubles…......you know, jewels for the tool box (-: .................

The weight of these two is probably about 1/2 that of my 18V Ni-MH Makita. Batteries have come a long way. But even the weight of the old Makita is only a problem if you are in an awkward position. The bulk is more of a problem with the old device. The Bosch is lighter and smaller. The advantage of the 12V would not be the weight as much as the width, because the 18V is much wider at the level of the battery. I thought about it all, but decided I would go with more power and less chance of needing a recharge, over the smaller size. I find the need for small size uncommon, as opposed to the need for power, which is common. There were actually 12V models of the Bosch in the same display, and I handled them both.

One of the new fangled right angle devices, with the motor and battery in the handle, would be nice to have for confined spaces. But it isn't much of an issue most of the time.

But mostly….....it was a Drive Buy…........(-:
.......the rest is rationalization after the fact, let's face it…....(-:

Have a good one…......

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


I didn´t knew the new battery types was lightwaight .. 

my bosch is over 15 years old I think and now the battery had started to go downhill :-(
I think I realy need to consider a new drill, the battery´s are just tooooooo expencive here in the old country

but 15 + years of abuse ain´t so bad is it ….lol…..I will hate to tosse a good freind :-(

and you are right about the battery is a lot wider compared to my oldie
well I have to see what the future brings ….I mainly used the old as a screw maschine before 
or as a drill/screw combo on a snap DIY job

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Congratulations on your latest DRIVE BUY!

I recently made an unplanned DRIVE BUY, while looking at new refrigerators at LOWES.

Before I walked out I bought one of these.*

*A Random Orbit Sander.*










*I eventually ended up with a refrigerator my next visit.* <O}$


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
The drill with battery is much lighter, and as I understand it, the new batteries give more watt/hrs for the same weight, although that is just a casual observation. I still run a NiCad, NiMH, and now a Li-ion powered drill. Like you say, hard to get rid of old friends.

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*Dick*
How could you…......(-:
I have the PC version of that sander and it works well. I assume they are probably nearly identical. Many is the time I go in for one thing, and come out with another. It can't be me, it must be underhanded marketing and mind control!!

Have a good one, Dick…..........

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


Jim and Dick
you realy have to take care, havn´t you seen the hypnotize device´s
at the entrence in those big store´s…...LOL

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *Some Things are Better Now……….Battery Drills and Drivers…a Drive Buy.*
> 
> OK, let's be honest, we all do it………the impulse buy, or let's call it a *Drive Buy*. Much more descriptive. You know, you have been eyeing something, even may have done a little research on what to buy……..but you are Driving your cart down the aisles. Eyes flickering to everything new and shiny, wondering what would fit in your nest, at this point your brain functioning in *Crow Mode*, you know……birdbrain. *Impulse in Command*. Feeling good, perchance. Probably pleased the spouse recently, perhaps got a raise, or you're down in the dumps looking for any kind of high.*"Yup, I may be feelin' worthless, but my credit card still has charm. Let me lay it on you……………"*
> 
> ...


*I guess you could call it, LUMBERJOCK SYNDROME!*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*

In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.

Digression…..

*I had this tool for over a year….. but never used it. bought it on sale. What LJ would do that?*

Me. Special case. My buddies know this. If you are not a buddy, ask them. You still may not understand, but hopefully you will sympathize.

.....off the digression…...

So, a recovering workaholic, spent a few minutes on my current project and realized my brain was in shutdown. No original thinking possible, so forget the project. All my projects are original…...is it because I can't follow instruction???

I know, none of you think I can follow instructions. But you are dead wrong….....

No. I proved it today.

*Even I can follow instructions.*

So remember, in recovery, brain in shutdown….........

*So watched the video on the Workshop 3000…........*

.......settle into the recliner, get into the movie mode…...

........now isn't that the American Way….....when you want to relax….......turn on the boob tube….....no thought….other than figuring out how to get the cap off the beer bottle…...is it screw top?......or do I need an opener…..hopefully a screwtop…..'cause don't know where I left the opener'.

Now the popcorn…....shucks…....talk about idiot stuff….......into the microwave…....and push the button that says "Popcorn".

*Now why can't the tablesaw gurus fix that…......you know…....push a button for a 3/4" dado…...or dial the blade angle….......push a button…......and let her rip….......come on now….....lets get modern…....*

OK, OK, OK…........

Watching the movie, thought about caveats, as I picked hulls out from betwen my teeth…....and washed the detritus down with Alaskan Amber…..........

I can see where people might get bad results. Not that it is difficult, but you don't want to use it without looking at the instructions, which are simple, and well done.

*But there is always the Archie type that can't figure out why the axe blade doesn't fit in the chisel port…........and calls the manufacturer with a complaint…....that too is the American Way.*

I put the abrasives on the glass wheels, I had 5 abrasives, including two honing abrasives. I have three glass wheels….....think I bought two extras.

.........and the leather honing kit…..and the wide blade adapter…...all waiting for over a year…..to enhance my oh so special tools as they craft the latest creation to be published in Fine Woodworking. Right. In my dreams.

Now shouldn't we do a little self analysis here, where are my hard won dollars going….......well…....the facts are not too pretty…........

*I always buy the whole enchilada…don't want to be left without the right attachment…....I suspect the manufacturers should use me in their ads…....compulsive, suggestible, compliant…....and not too critical. Doesn't that sound like Archie?*

I took one of my old chisels, the one I use for chipping out glue squeezeout when it is dry. It is an acrylic handled Stanley 3/4", probably about 25 years old. A replacement for a lost 3/4" in a Craftsman set that is 40 years old. Decided I would figure out the new system using a secondary chisel.

Hear pluses and minuses about the Worksharp…....but some fraction of the minuses are probably from not following instructions. I mean, come on guys and gals, can't afford the popcorn and the beer? The rest are probably valid…....it is not the ultimate sharpener, but it's quick and doesn't place any wear and tear on my wrists. I thought it would be a good solution for me, and after using it, I think it is.

So working with this old but cheap chisel I realized that….....when doing the backside…...if you get too close to the hilt it will get rough and gouged. Lesson learned. Don't think I will repeat that.

*Doing the bevel…..easy for the guys…..plunge in for one second…....pull out..letting it cool…..hmmmmmm…....plunge back in….....and so forth. Repetition. The American Way.*

Learned that if you have a cheap chisel, even with a coarse grit, it takes a long time to make the back flat. I came close, but since I am using it for glue chip out, don't want to get carried away.

I then worked through the grits and honing (only to the first level, let's not get ridiculous on this cheap chisel) on the back and the bevel (I did not put in a micro bevel).

I have a new set of off the wall display from the local industrial hardware store….......cobbled together set…......labeled Sheffield and Longneck, they look identical. I may some day get good chisels, but not essential now.

*They replaced the old set, which Sherie thought looked a lot like screwdrivers and used on more than one occasion accordingly.*

My sharpened old chisel is definitely the sharpest chisel in the shop. One caveat….....if you start with cheap chisels, better use a real coarse grit method, perhaps a very coarse sheet on a glass or granite sheet, to get it into some degree of flat on the back before starting. That old chisel was not ground well at the factory. You might instead buy some coarser discs and trim them for the Workshop, especially if starting with a cheap chisel.

*Otherwise, it was a simple no brainer, follow the instructions, the 3000 was set up with no skew from the factory. Just did what the video said. Couldn't get through all the popcorn…...but finished the beer…...always finish the beer.

Yup, some days you need a no brainer….......especially on those days when you ain't go no brain…......those are the appropriate days for a no brainer…............right….........*

So, when the day comes that you ain't got no brain…........well….....

*Alaska (no brain today) Jim*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the no brain days are far and few between. I had the same issue related to course grits. I belive worksharp sells a set of paper that has course grit paper, though your method would cost less. If the chisel was real bad I would use a bench grinder….


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Wayne*
Have a bench grinder and a 12" disc grinder…........would probably use the latter, because it would then be flatter.
Thanks for the viewing. I am short timing on vacation…...starts next week….....hopefully after that my brain will work better….........

Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


well i hope the no brainier really was a no brainier…please dont tell me that you slapped the chisel on the hilt…please tell me so…....well now that you made it through this , what is next…is this no brainier good for another no brainier day….if not you could go out and use a stun gun to shoot a picture of you and your favorites bull moose…or get really brave and go out to Kodiak and use the stun gun on a 1000 pound grizz and get the picture of a lifetime…now those are true Alaskan no brainers…RIGHT…well maybe for the Alaskan who has frostbite of the brain…or have you been diagnosed with that lately..lets hope not..congrats on your recliner no brainer trainer video…i feel safe tonight….....


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


I knew someday this day would come Jim. I had my doubts, sometimes almost gave up hope but (after a bout of heavy drinking) picked up hope again.

Good observations about the grits. I have a set of cheap Buck brothers plastic handled chisels and a set of Narex bench chisels. The cheap ones I use for the more sacrificial, construction style, DIY jobs around the house. The Narex are for more finese style tasks.

As you noticed, the grits are 150, 400, 1000, and 8000 that come with the package. 150 is a little high in grit for flattening the backs of cheap chisels. The Narex chisels that I bought were good steel but far from flat and had much in the way of machine marks when I got them. They are inexpensive for a reason, but as long as the steel was good, I was willing to put up with the nuisances.

The lower girts take the heaviest toll. I buy Norton sanding disks at 6 inch diameters for the unit. Stick on, punch a hole in the middle, and then trim around the edge of the glass disc and you will save a good deal of money. I buy them in 100 disc rolls online. For chisels that are more difficult to flatten, I go lower grits, usually about 100, have gone as low as 80 when really bad. Finish flattening at 150 and move up the chain. If you want to shave your arms go all the way up to 8000. Auto supply stores have high grit sanding discs more so than hardware stores. They use them for auto paint finishing. Retouching should require going with the higher grits. Once the chisel is flat and initially sharpened, you shouldn't need the lower grits again unless you damaged a blade. (Like when they are used as a hammer or screwdriver by the wife.)

You will have to excuse me Jim as I wipe my tears and blow my nose. The waiting was worth it.

David


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Come on Jim we all know you don't suffer from know brainer attacks. You always have such good things to contribute.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Now you are making me feel bad. Seems like this is easier to use than my original Tormek. Making the back of a chisel (or any similar cutting device) isn't that easy.

Maybe I just need more beer!

Lew


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


well we have an alaskan jim + a1jim…does this equal a a1alaskan jim…...maybe that could be me…swingin through the tree…would that make me a no brainer tree swingin trainer video watcjin guy…..maybe i have drank to many beers…wait i dont drink…....well this could mean ive got real problems…i might need to be slapped…..one of the jims better let me know…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*

Ohmygosh, you know too much….........(-:

Feel safe, Grizz, yup, I have done my nobrainer….....and no violence involved.

Thanks eversomuch for the viewing, and hope your house will soon be in order as you fashion new avant garde projects from the fruits of….......your perfidy. Shame…........(-:

Thanks for the viewing and the comments….......

............your old Alaskan buddy with no brain today….....and no shame?


> ?


?

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*A1Jim*

Hey, old friend, I now have a vacation house closer to you, in La Conner, Washington, near Anacortes. We may yet get meet in person…....not too far from Oregon.

Thanks again, and hope all is well….......appreciate you dropping by….....glad you were amused by my bumblings in the sharpening arena. But I bet your tools always have a cord….....right…......or wrong? That's my arena, gotta save my wrists for work….......chisels are used sparingly.

Most tools have a tail….........(-:

Jim


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of the 80 grit paper….

http://www.worksharptools.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.pbv.tabs.tpl&product_id=2674&category_id=92&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=119

Here is a link to a pack of course grits…
http://www.worksharptools.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.pbv.tabs.acc.tpl&product_id=2687&category_id=82&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=102

Something to go with your extra glass wheels…

Anyone played with the belt sharpening attachment?

http://www.worksharptools.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.pbv.tabs.acc.tpl&product_id=2695&category_id=82&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=102


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*David Craig*

Shucks David, gosh…....oh my, don't know what to say…...how far you have come from your dumpster diving days

........and yet you think of me?

*Do you have new tennis shoes….....that's important when dumpster diving, you know that's what people see…......what will they think, when you arise with a treasure, perhaps, sullied, malordorous, but held clenched in your teeth….....grinning with success?*

Yes, I thought of you….....engrossed in the TV…...reaching for the popcorn…....nothing left but old maids…......

So I have accepted your sympathies….....your tears…..

...you must feel steadfast in my…......pledge….....to keep the chisels sharp…......

*...........and with your sage advice….......your unfailing support….........could anyone expect,.....but the best from my hand,,,,,,,?*

.........again, I must feel humble, dazzled with your heart felt…....and most vigilant tutelage…......may it not be in vain or lead you astray…..

I am yours…....as always….......

Brainless Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Lew*
Thanks Lew, the back is my problem also, although, this was a first, and fairly close attempt. Looks like Wayne has come up with some links. Now understand, I am not comparing that chisel to much, but it is really sharp, like I mean sharp! But I didn't get the whole back to a mirror finish, but with more time, I am sure I could.

Tormak has a great reputation. If I think this is the real deal, I'll let you know. I think I will get some coarser grade paper (with Wayne's help) and see how it goes. For a first try, I am delighted.

Hope all is well, and that portable island is working out swell…........(-:

Later….....and in the meantime…......have a beer for me…........

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*

Real problems….......you got real problems…......probably guilt from rigging that tree swindle…....(-:

I recommend physical therapy…........hmmmmmm…..........probably in the woodworking shop. That's the answer….....more of those swell new, on a roll, projects…........I'm watching to be sure you are following medical advice….........

Who me? What brain…............(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


hey Jim nice to see you posting again 
started to worry about you several weeks ago hope all is well in the north 
here we have spring and every thing starts to explode in green colours and rest of the rainbowcolours 

it most have been your nobrain wawes that had taking a trip around the world
since last night I just looked for the 7-8 time the sawsharpening vidio hosted by Tom Law
so now I have the right moode to ordre new files …lol

now you take care with this sharp what ever it is you think you have sharpened 
I wuold not bee surpriced if its a ½inch roundstock of steal you have try´d to flatten the back of ….. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Congrats on implementation Jim. It looks like you will be enjoying sharpening from now on. The worksharp looks like a great system, but I am sticking with my diamond stone. I don't have room for another machine! I might buy one as soon as I can enlarge my shop (after winning the lotto of course,lol).


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Tennis Shoes? No Jim, I switched to work boots, ones with steel toes so that I can dangle deep into the dumpster by my toes without the shoes buckling in and letting me fall. I have always been practical more so than fashionable and, while what sticks out may not always be pleasing, I am safe from the humiliation of falling in and bringing out that treasure while donning a banana peel hat.

And, no, I would not forget you. Not the man who is occasionally escorted to work by a caravan of moose, delivers newborns, then goes home and takes a ride on his super sled. You have the stuff from which legends are made, and I am just a humble computer nerd/woodworker.

Have fun sharpening and buy your wife a whole new set of screwdrivers.

David


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Jim,
A few minor suggestions to make your days go smoother.

#1. *Stay out of the Sportsman.*

#2. buy a sun lamp.

#3. Orville makes better popcorn with fewer old maids.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
I admit I looked at video twice, although there really isn't much to it. So I pull out my digital angle gauge, and suddenly half my digital stuff has bad batteries. So I went out to Lowe's and bought them out of 2032's. Now I could have measured the angle on the chisel some other way, but I needed to have those gauges working in any case. Finding it was 25 deg, I proceeded. The back side was the hardest to do, the bevel a no brainer…......that's why I was doing it…......

Spring is taking its sweet time here, 27 deg F, -2.8 deg C at the moment, but it will warm up and melt some again today. Today I am working again, and on call again, but then no more call for over 3 weeks, because I will be on vacation.

Jim


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Jim*:

Thank you for that helpful reminder: that it isn't only lumber that should be allowed acclimate to shop conditions-Equilibrium Moisture Content-but tools, too


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


enjoy those weeks sadly they just pass so quick 
I have started on a two week vacation from work 
now its time for some serius work …. LOL…. yes the spring DIY on the house and garden 

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
I originally bought it to sharpen both plane blades and chisels. I haven't tried a plane blade yet. I have the wide blade attachment, apparently there is a minor issue with that, but it can be fixed with a simple mod. It is obviously easy to do chisels, however, since I was successful on my first try.

Again, my issue is always the amount of wrist wear and tear, so automating is important to me.

I assume Spring is arriving in Norway…........but it has been very slow this year in Alaska. But it is coming.

Going on a much needed vacation next week, down to the new vacation home in La Conner. Sherie is going down this week with her mother to get it set up. We have some furniture purchased to go in it, some is on order. She will buy pots and pans, linens, etc. before I get there.

Then I will go down….......and set up a small shop! I get to buy tools. The ultimate LJ vacation…........(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Gene*
Thanks for the sage advice…........(-:

I know you have a WS3000 as well. I remembered your name associated with it, and then found the post about the pricing snafu (or bonanza, depending on how you look at it)

I will try sharpening a plane blade later this week, again, just for something easy to do. I have the references to fixing the wide blade attachment, I remembered that as well.

Off to get organized for the day…...........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*David Craig*
Glad to see you have upgraded your equipment…......got to have the right tools for the job, even if it is dumpster diving.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Neil*
I have a few tools that I decided to acclimatize, but right now I think I have nearly all in use. Starting next week, I will try to blog the ultimate LJ vacation….......setting up a new shop in La Conner….......(-:

Hope all is well there in Ft. Collins….....from your temperatures, it looks like Spring has come to Colorado.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Jim!* good to see your comments again. Many worksharps around here, I did not acclimatize mine, used it right away but then it sat stashed away for over a year so I sold it. Think I messed up. Be aware when using the wide blade attachment, it is easy to roll it on to the spinning disc and sand a flat on the roller wheel, don't ask how I know this…maybe it was the wrong beer. Enjoy you upcoming vacation.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Hi Jim,
I have the Worksharp, & haven't used it yet. I'm so used to sharpening the old fashioned way, I wonder why I bought the thing.
I'm thinking about selling it, & using the money on something I'll use more.

Most of our snow is gone now, except for shady areas. They predict a snowstorm is on its way, Yippee!*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Timbo*
We'll have to discuss how to chose the right beer in PM's, there are some underage LJ's around here….......(-:

Actually, I haven't blogged much for two reasons…..the main one is I am pressing to complete some shop projects…....which are a tar ball…......I need to do this, but I better do that first….....but I need, the other thing so I can figure out how to do the first thing…........you know….....a tar ball. But we are coming along. I think I am going to make my mini-workbench my first project….......and then import some of my other blogged items in the project realm, one a day, so people can find them…........I knew you in particular would want to know….........Jim's first real project…......except it will be a shop item. Before the summer is out, I want to do a household item project…........that will be my first real…....real…......project…........(-:

The other reason is….......I have been working harder than I want to. Oh well, like most other things in life, it cycles…..............

Looking forward to the vacation….......and setting up a mini shop. Unfortunately, I am not sure how to do that….....meaning…....how do you set up a shop without a TS, drillpress, mitersaw (to replace the functions of the RAS), dust collection, toolbench…..........etc. Actually I thought I would raid HD for a table saw, maybe buy the new Bosch knuckle saw thigamabob where ever I can find it, since it doesn't need much space, and get a table top drill press. Then a bunch of minor battery operated tools, corded sander, etc. ............we don't want to talk about the hand tools….......I'll probably do Lowe's for that. Such a delightful conundrum…......(-:

Gotta be able to do the hobby on vacation, and build stuff for the new vacation house…........to save money…....right?

Have a good one….....one of these days we'll have to get serious…........about beer…......(-: (-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
OK, I think you are playing Chicken Little about the snow storm….......I don't see one in your future on Weather Underground….......(-:

Hibbing is running temperatures similar to Anchorage. La Conner, Washington (the location of our new vacation home) is running higher.

Needing some drama in your life, Dick?

OK, we oldsters don't go looking for drama, I know.

If you check my note to Timbo, above, that's my drama. Setting up a minishop in La Conner. That will be fun, if the budgetmaster (Sherie) doesn't figure out what I am doing….......Barb serve the same function there?

I remember digging in the sandbox at the southside (smaller) park in Virginia, MN about May, maybe late April, finding a partially buried board, and under it was frost and snow. Hmmmmmm. That would have been in the 40's. Was weather different then on the range?

You had the same tax structure as we did, no, you were a little bigger and richer. I bet you had great parks to play in at Hibbing, in those days. Talking to my brother on email couple a days ago, our grade school has been torn down, it was built about 1914 as I recall. Even in Junior High and High School, we would play softball, floggball, etc in the summer on the huge sandlot behind the school that hosted a hockey rink and skating rink in the winter, and softball in the Spring. They would drag a warming house onto the lot in the winter.

Those days are gone, I bet.

Did you graduate from Hibbing?........if so….....remember the chandeliers, the great swimming pools, shops, etc. that those bigger range schools had. Bygone era.

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Dennis*
Well, you better get back to work soon, so you can rest up from vacation…...(-:

I think Aero has a similar climate to our vacation home in La Conner, Washington. Although I suspect the winter is milder in La Conner, than in Aero. So I will try to remember to blog my stay in La Conner. I bought the Wireless Router for La Conner, and Sherie will take it with her tomorrow. She precedes me by a week.

While on vacation do you do racing cars on the computer….......being into that stuff….......(-:

.......or are you just into the crazy stuff on wheels on the net, but don't want anything to do with driving while on vacation?

I don't do much surgery while I am on vacation, unless you count cutting wood as surgery, so I will understand, whatever your answer…........(-:

Jim


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Wayne*
Thanks for the links, I am going to need that paper for the rest of my chisels….....they will surely need some work….........

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


I can take a game on the computer if I had a racing cargame I think its a great way
to get some frustration out of the mind and have fun ….. little like when you go by the beach
and have the fishingrod in the hand either its with a lure or flyfishing you have to concentrate
so much that it is empty the brain for all other thoughts 
and in this forum language trying to shave the perfect board or making the perfect set of dovetails

but I try to stay out of a car when I am off from work and for the last copple of years it has been with
bus and train when we visit the fammely….............thats even worse :-( so I look forward to the day
when I can afford tohave some wheels again ….........its simply makes the life easyer

I do look forward to follow your buildning of a minishop …. you can start to ask in the forum 
what to do - i want to make a mini shop …...................and as usual we will do our best to confuse
and delaying you all we can + try to get you into buy bigger tools than you can have in there ….. LOL

today when the morning mist is gone we shuold have between 47 - 56 F. and sunny
so in about an ½ hours I´m outside to make some diy work today its playing time with some concrete
and mortar
I will allso see if I can get time to take the broom of my little multi maschine and set the plough on it
here is a link to a vidio so you can see it mine is just a little bigger in the engine and size but more or less
the same they just don´t make it anymore it was back then the biggest and I think maybee too big
for the market 
http://www.texas.dk/texas/futura-6003-tg/?partno=90145570100

I like my little maschine save me from alot of backpain but I do prefer to use the manuel tools 
in the kitchengarden ….. don´t get me wrong I still have lawnmover, henchcutter etc. with engine´s
a real man has gasoline /diesel engine on all his garden tools …............not 
they are there for convidient to cut down time on the thedius work

say hello to rest of the fammely from us 
Silke , Mona and me

take care
Dennis


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Ah yes. When I was in Faribanks, 1975 to 1984, I had a riding machine, a Gravely, and it was used for snow blowing the driveway, tilling the garden in the spring, and mowing the lawn. It was a commercial grade machine, but I had 4 acres, over an acre of grass, and needed it. For the weeding between rows I used a somewhat bigger tiller than you have illustrated. So actually I had two machines. But, when you understand my garden was 200 meters long and maybe 12 meters wide, you can understand. Irrigation system, with a big 2 hp pump taking water from the river at the edge of our property.

Now…......no vegetable garden. Shucks.

So…....envy you….....remember those days in Fairbanks…....sometimes finding myself weeding the garden at 1 AM in the morning, the sun never set. But I was younger then. A lot younger then.

Enjoy the garden, it is a special experience….......

Sherie is now down in La Conner, Washington with her mother….....setting up the new vacation home. I hope to be blogging from there, with pictures, in about 10 days…....

Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


200 meter long I wuold have bought a tractor ….big and shinny…. LOL
that was a huge garden nearly like a small hobbyfarm … I never thought you did gardening 
even though I know its help alot to relax and get rit of stress from the work

today I have to continue from where I left yesterday …. didn´t made as much as I wanted
the back started to kill me in the mittle of the early afternoon after that everything was in slowmotion
with cleaning of tools and put everything aside but I do enjoy´d the sun 
today Silke start the one week easternvacation from school ….going to be a blast to have her around me 

looking forward to see more of the house and neighbourhood from La Conner Jim
one little thing … I just ordred some brand new shinny juwlry´s and high heels for the shop …. Yuubiii
but I gess I have to look for a nice dress too ….. LOL
I think you will like one of them very much …. its Crown´s adjusteble square …. old fashion brass and 
rosewood with thecnic  ... and alot cheaper than many others precission squares …. 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,
Barb, & I graduated from there with the class of 1950.

Speaking about the Hibbing High School, There's a great artist in Hibbing that has paintings of different parts of Hibbing,

His name is Hugh Reynolds, and he did one of the auditorium.

You can see his paintings here.

My sister lives in Southwestern MN, & she bought some of his prints to hang in her new home.

By the way the weatherman was right about more snow. We've gotten about 5" today already, & it's still snowing yet.

Its not stormy though. All of the snow was all gone, but now we got it back again. LOL


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
I thought Hibbing was only famous for Bob Dylan (-:

Hibbing is/was so similar to Virginia, except on a larger scale. We had a beautiful auditorium as well, and most of the other scenes could have been Virginia.

Sorry about the snow….....the weather gods are being nice to us right now….........

Jim


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Alaska Jim… you are sure going to be a great sell when you do decided to go and order a TWC…with all the attachments…lol
BTW I have a 3000 and I love it to death… and I to have sharpened an old chisel.. once… lol


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Larry*
Thanks for stopping by. Home alone, so taking care of the bird, plants, etc. My wife is down in Washington state setting up a vacation home we bought recently.

Have a good one….......if I find any strange bottle caps, I'll let you know…........(-:


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


As always I now smile 

jamie


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Jamie*
Well, I am in the midst of setting up a DIYer shop at our vacation home in La Conner, Washington. Very small town, 839 people. Only one grocery/dry goods/hardware store here. So as you might guess, don't shop for tools there. But the big boxes are just 15 minutes away, so got places to shop. The nearest thing I have to strictly woodworking tools is a Rigid Fuego circular saw…...and a PC pancake compressor with pin and brad nailer. In the hand tool realm, have a Buck Brothers miter saw. So yes, I can do a little woodwork, but not much.

Needed the woodworking tools to construct some supports for some pegboard. I will blog on the shop, hopefully tomorrow….......we'll see. Trying to get the pegboard up today.

By next year I hope to have a TS, and then will actually be able to do some woodwork.

Thanks for stopping by….....

Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


hey there jim, glad to hear your on vacation..so you left the land of the mid night sun huh…rubbing elbows with us lower 48'ers is taking a huge chance…does this mean you might leave the state at some time and retire fully…i hope not…it seems everyone o know is leaving alaska when they get ready to retire…if it were not for my bad back…i know i would be there…..well anyway i digress…have a great time and enjoy some shop time…even though its a limited shop…its better then nothing….....grizzman


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

jbertelson said:


> *........when the brain won't work.......do a no brainer.......Worksharp 3000*
> 
> In recovery from a weekend on call. Actually got my Worksharp 3000 going this afternoon.
> 
> ...


*Grizz*
No retirement plans, this is just a vacation home. It is taking a lot of maintenance time, shopping, and honey-do's on this trip, but for the next week it should be more relaxed. It has been cool here, the coldest April on record, but at least the sun is shining most days. Today I hope to get some of my pegboard up, and get things a little more organized….........

Jim


----------

